# Der Schnäppchen-Trööt



## Brikz83 (22. Februar 2011)

Halli und auch Hallo |wavey:

Wie ich in der Zeit meines daseins im AB feststellen konnte, sind wir ja alle immer auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Schnäppchen. Da ich aber häufig das Problem hatte, das ich oftmals nur durch Zufall in verschiedenen Trööts auf Sonderangebote gestoßen bin, dachte ich vielleicht könnte man das mal etwas Ballen. 
Also wann immer ein Boardie auf ein seiner Meinung nach echtes Hammerangebot stößt, kann es hier eingestellt werden. Denn manches kauft man ja häufig nicht weil man es grade braucht sondern weils einfach ein unschlagbares Angebot ist. Natürlich mache ich den Anfang, denn diese beiden Angebote finde ich echt super und da ich meine Bestellung schon habe :q, dürft ihr jetzt auch mal schauen ob ihr damit was anfangen könnt

1. Illex crosstail Shads für 5 Euro für ein 8er Päckchen, ist ein echter Kampfpreis

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelzubehoe...ce=Google_Base&utm_medium=Produktsuchmaschine

2. Shimano Exage FC für unter 55 euronen. Klasse Angebot!
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...exage-fc-2500&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

also teilt eure Weisheit mit anderen

p.s. ebay zählt nicht :m

mfg der Brikz


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://nordfishing77.at/

Schau dir mal die Preise an, Exage für 50€, Seido für 60€ und für 70€ bekommst du eine Heckbremsen Stradic.


----------



## Brikz83 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

oha...nich übel


----------



## Fun Fisher (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Skeletors 2 ab 69,99 finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlecht?!


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0&y=0&osCsid=f1882f1a12e18597f62bbdf07a731e74


----------



## Quick-Fish (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://nordfishing77.at/

Geiler Sch***!! Bei den Preisen MUSS man sich ja was kaufen.


----------



## Kunde (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> http://nordfishing77.at/
> 
> Geiler Sch***!! Bei den Preisen MUSS man sich ja was kaufen.


 

da muss ich dir recht geben preise sind verdammt schwer zu schlagen :m
 aber die internetseite ist ne katastrophe wie ich finde...


----------



## kaizr (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Page ist sowas von katastrophal. Da bekommt man regelrecht Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> http://nordfishing77.at/
> 
> Schau dir mal die Preise an, Exage für 50€, Seido für 60€ und für 70€ bekommst du eine Heckbremsen Stradic.


 


gibt selten billiger shimano rollen.  man gucken sich mal de stella an


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/....html&XTCsid=b61ca64459b0c3837eeb2fd962caa433

jig köpfe 0,35euro 
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/product_info.php?info=p837_Behr-Duo-Lock--Snap.html

einhänger 1,20euro 8stk



shimano twin power FC  is hier am biligsten

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2992_Twin-Power-FC.html


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Shimano Stella 2500 FD für 400€

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-STELLA-2...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7290647397559398440

Shimano Stella Fe für 450€

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Stella-F...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3a62dd5222

Ich übernehme keinerlei Haftung für die Seriosität der Shops. Sind aber die mit dem günstigsten Preis.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tja dieses hübsche Gerät wird wohl ewig unerreichbar für mich bleiben. 

p.s. endlich hast du wieder ein Gesicht :m


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

aber 100%positive bewertung   hammer


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin,
hier gibt's Jigköpfe (fast) aller Gewichte, Hakengrößen und Formen AB 31 ct/Stk: 
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh....html&XTCsid=f2b96465b41a28f68933f03ed23b94e3

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Besorger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

der 1cent


----------



## Oeschi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Viele günstige Angebote:

http://shop.strato.de/epages/15460188.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15460188/Categories

z.B. Penn Slammer+SSM, Anaconda Produkte, usw.


----------



## stephan148 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

die slammer für 60 euro is ja wirklich unschlagbar. Bin gerad am überlegen.


----------



## Brikz83 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja, sehr schöne Angebote. Das ist das Problem bei Schnäppchen, egal ob man sie wirklich braucht oder nicht man will sie sich schnappen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Rollen im Netz bei kleineren Shops: Und dann ist was kaputt und die Garantie muss in Anspruch genommen werden: Viel Spaß!


----------



## Brikz83 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

no risk no fun :q


----------



## erT (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Rollen im Netz bei kleineren Shops: Und dann ist was kaputt und die Garantie muss in Anspruch genommen werden: Viel Spaß!



Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gute Angebote! Probleme mit Garantieansprüchen können Dir überall passieren, ob grosser oder kleiner Laden. Also wenn der Preis stimmt immer her damit!,,:vik:


----------



## erT (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Vor allem hast du Garantieansprüche in 90% der Fällen sowieso beim Hersteller. Der Händler macht da auch nicht mehr, als die Post zu bemühen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hat jemand schon mal hier bestellt http://nordfishing77.at/

die Preise sind ja Klasse!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Japp.

Ich habe da mal Ruten und Rollen bestellt und online überwiesen.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kam eine Mail mit Paketnummer als das Paket verschickt wurde.

Ca. 1 Woche von Überweisung bis Lieferung.#6


----------



## Twindad (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe schon öfters bei denen bestellt und hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Letztens habe ich bei denen 2 Rollen bestellt und gleichzeitig in einem deutschen Shop zwei Ruten.
Bei der ersten Lieferung war dann nur eine Rolle dabei, daraufhin hab ich da Angerufen und am gleichen Tag ging noch die zweite Rolle raus.
Was soll ich sagen, die Nachlieferung war schneller da als die Ruten von dem anderen Shop.

Also von mir gibts Daumen hoch.#6


----------



## Hufi96 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> 2. Shimano Exage FC für unter 55 euronen. Klasse Angebot!




Das geht doch besser....http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/25145/1/i/ #6

Edit sagt: Sehe garde es ist die FB und nicht die FC..trotzdem ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Besorger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Oeschi schrieb:


> Viele günstige Angebote:
> 
> http://shop.strato.de/epages/15460188.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15460188/Categories
> 
> z.B. Penn Slammer+SSM, Anaconda Produkte, usw.


 



fishermans patner  penn slammer 360/460  für 59,95euronen


----------



## Meister_Eder (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mensch Jochen, egay zählt nicht 
Wurde doch vorher so gesagt #6


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal hier bestellt http://nordfishing77.at/
> 
> die Preise sind ja Klasse!!!



Ich habe mir da mal ne 4000er Aspire bestellt. Sind Super-Preise.
Versand dauert zwar etwas länger, aber sonst Top-Laden. #6


----------



## henningcl (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.gamefishing-onlineshop.de/

Das Rabattsystem ist ganz interresant.


----------



## e!k (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal hier bestellt http://nordfishing77.at/
> 
> die Preise sind ja Klasse!!!




Ich hab da auch mal eine Rute bestellt. Es ging sogar um einiges schneller als ich gedacht hätte. ICh werde da wohl nicht das letzte mal bestellt haben.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim Moritz die Premier ab Morgen für 109 Tacken ist auch nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## Jerkfan (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Beim Moritz die Premier ab Morgen für 109 Tacken ist auch nicht ganz schlecht



Das bzw. die Angebote sind schon gut 
aber
Kein Versandt

Ist leider auch nicht mal ebend um die Ecke.

Jerkfan |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Frag wen ob er sie dir mitnimmt


----------



## e30Birdy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ich kannt die Revo zu den preis auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## Kark (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich suche auch schon seit ein paar Tagen verzweifelt jemanden der eine kauft und zusendet...leider ohne Erfolg....


----------



## erT (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wow... da würd ich auch gern jemanden finden


----------



## e30Birdy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Naja wenn mir jemand eine mitbringen kannt kann der mir gern PN schreiben. Kann gern per paypal dann auch zahlen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Dass A&M die PowerPro gerade für 19,95€/200 Meter raushaut dürfte sich schon rumgesprochen haben, richtig?!

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sid7b5d10cbf1bbf634eadc53ada20846ed_x2.htm


----------



## Besorger (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ja das is schon lange so


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja das habe ich mir bereits gedacht.
Der eigentliche Sinn des Posts lag auch darin diesen Trööt nicht auf die 2. Seite verschwinden und verstauben zu lassen. 
Ich persönlich finde den Trööt nämlich äußerst interessant und informativ. ;=)


----------



## flasha (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Dass A&M die PowerPro gerade für 19,95€/200 Meter raushaut dürfte sich schon rumgesprochen haben, richtig?!
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sid7b5d10cbf1bbf634eadc53ada20846ed_x2.htm



Ist nun auch vergriffen...


Berkley Gulp! Trout Bait 2,59€
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5226_Gulp----Trout-Bait-Bombard.html


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wer aus der mecklenburger ecke kommt, sollte am 4/5. März mal im Rods World in Rostock vorbei schauen. Die haben Frühlingsfest und echt gute Angebote zb. Technikum fürn hunni oder Exage 2500 FC für 54.95 euronen. Ich werde da sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Exage gibbet hier auch für 55:
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...exage-fc-2500&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal


----------



## Brikz83 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Da haste recht Tinca, aber im rods isse für mich ohne die 5,90 versand :m


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

*Trööt wieder hoch bring*
Hat keiner mehr was gefunden?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## DokSnyder (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mal ein bekannter Klassiker:

Komplette Lucky Craft Range für ca. 11 €, ab 3 Items versandkostenfrei:
http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-Bait


----------



## loete1970 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Mal ein bekannter Klassiker:
> 
> Komplette Lucky Craft Range für ca. 11 €, ab 3 Items versandkostenfrei:
> http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-Bait



Kann ich auch empfehlen. Alles Tacko gewesen. Top Ware zu einem günstigen Kurs und schneller Versand! #6


----------



## Brikz83 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

hier sind eingige Gute Angebote zu finden 

http://www.angeln-angebote.de/

vorallem die Bissanzeiger sind gut, sowie Sehne und die Penn Overseas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kennt jemand nen Onlineshop, wo ich günstig das Futter von Top Secret *Flash* bekomme?


----------



## Fun Fisher (18. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Askari in Bremen hat gerade ein paar Powerbaitsorten für 1,99 im Angebot.
Ich glaube die Farben waren:
-Chatreuse
-Sunshine yellow
-Frühlingsgrün
-weiß
-Regenbogen

Alle Angaben aber ohne Gewähr! 

Gruß
Fun Fisher


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Heut kam ein Sonderkatalog vom Schirmer, die Elite Spin 3-8 g für 34 €. Das nenn ich ne Ansage.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Achja, hier noch eine etwas weniger bekannte Seite, aber top für Swimmbaits.
http://stores.ebay.de/Pro-Tackle-Solutions


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Jetzt haste meine Castaic-Quelle verraten #d
Nee, ist echt ne klasse Seite, Castaics zu Hammerpreisen und echt guter Kontakt ;-)


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Weißt du wies Versandmäßig aussieht wenn man mehrere nimmt?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## zandi2 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schöner Tip ! #6
Bestellung ist schon raus ......


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kein Problem  Vorallem bei den Kicker´s und den Cisco´s kann man sehr viel sparen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich hatte mir aufgrund der 22€ Grenze nur einen 10" und einen 8" Platinum bestellt, wurden dann zusammen versand. Der Typ lässt noch geringfügig mit sich über den Preis reden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Nur hat der Versand über nen Monat gedauert, weil der Zoll das Päckchen natürlich rausgefischt hat -.-


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Naja, ab 22 € fällt ja nur die Steuer an, erst ab 150 € der Zoll oder nicht?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Chrizzi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Richtig, aber die EUST beläuft sich auf 19 % und die Zollgebühr nur auf 3.7 %.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Stimmt, aber ich denke wenn man für 140 € bestellt dürfte man trotzdem billiger wegkommen als bei uns..


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das ist wohl wahr, ich versuche trotzdem immer unter den 22 zu bleiben, dann muss ich auch nicht rumrechnen ob sichs lohnt ;-)


----------



## Quick-Fish (19. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://stores.ebay.com/SHIMREELS-TA...h&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sasi=1&_fsub=6&_sid=6916311


Hab die Illex bisher nirgends billiger gesehen. Mit Versand 13 euro ist schon verlockend.


----------



## Kotzi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Da zahl ich lieber 1-2 euro mehr beim händler und hab dafür kein gehampels mit dem Zoll ( auch wieder Sprit etc) und versandzeit.

Aber der Link mit den Castaics ist echt genial, da müsste ich ja eigentlich mal shoppen gehen...


----------



## andernachfelix (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ob  sich das mit dem Squirrel lohnt wenn Du Ihn überall für 13,95 zu kaufen bekommst?


----------



## Quick-Fish (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Überall für 13.95??? Überall wo ich bisher war ist er aufjedenfall teurer....


----------



## andernachfelix (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/search...tion=1&inc_subcat=1&keywords=squirrel&x=0&y=0


----------



## Quick-Fish (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kommen ja auch noch mind 5 euro Versand dazu. 
Dann bist schon bei 18 euro... und da ich immer nur sehr sparsam mir Illex Wobbler zuleg, haben die Versandkosten schon ne große Gewichtung
Müsst ja dort nicht kaufen!


----------



## andernachfelix (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

du bestellst dir einen einzelnen wobbler aus japan?  da kommen doch auch nochmal 6 usd shipping drauf + zoll und zollumsatzsteuer
na ok wenns billiger ist ists billiger


----------



## Enormm (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi , 
22€ ist der Zoll freibetrag ! Man bekommt auf der Seite noch die super dd Squirrel ,die es nicht mehr in Deutschland gibt .... und die Silent Version gibt es da auch .


----------



## andernachfelix (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist aber ein 19% aufschlag. der zoll ist bei angelgeräten nur 3, irgendwas

von daher ... aber rechnen tuts sich erst bei 2 stück, da auch bei shimreels der brief 6 usd kostet, also kostet der wobbler ungefähr 19usd / umrechnungskurs bist du also bei wenn der kurs bei 1,3 ist bzw. bleibt bei 14,61euro, .... + ggf. transaktionsgebühren wenn du nicht mit paypal zahlst.

seit wann gibts keinen dd squirrel mehr?


----------



## Quick-Fish (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nochmal du zahlst etwa 9 euro für den Wobbler und 4 euro fürs shipping. Mehr nicht! Für mich ist jedenfall teurer und wenn ich da ein paar euros sparen kann bin ich froh. Jeder soll da bestellen wo er will, deswegen will ich hier auch mal keine Diskussion starten.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Falsch, der Umsatzsteuer-Freibetrag ist 22 € , der Zollfreibetrag ist 150€ glaub ich was 3,7 % beträgt was heißt das man möglichst unter 22€  bleiben sollte da sonst nochmal ca. ein fünftel des Betrags drauf kommt, wenn man allerdings einen einzelnen bestellt rechnet sichs auch nicht...
Was lernen wir daraus? Bei diesem Shop kommt man nicht günstiger weg 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## lippfried (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

bezahlt man für jeden köder bei shimmreels die 6,- dollar versand?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mal davon abgesehen fahr ich bei Pro Takle Solutions (Castaic-Shop) auch bei den Jackall Sachen billiger, einfach unter Ripbaits. Da sind einige nette Luckys und auch Jackall´s.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wieso einen einzelnen bestellen bei dem Ebay-Shop? Das versteh ich nicht. Bei der 22€ Grenze geht es um den Wahrenwert, also gehn auch 2 Squirrels. Das wären dann, wenn ein Kombiversand möglich ist, also mit 6$ Versand um die 22€ für 2 Squirrels, also 11€ pro Stück.
Was lernen wir daraus? Dass man eben doch billiger mit dem Shop fährt ;-)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schande über mich, alles falsch


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich gebs zu, die Zollseite ist diesbezüglich sehr unübersichtlich, was es ein wenig erschwert, aber bevor ich es dort nicht nachgelesen habe sollte ich nicht versuchen andere zu berichtigen ;-)

1. bezieht sich die 22€ Grenze auf den Warenwert und nur auf den Warenwert
2. erst wenn der Warenwert die 22€ überschreitet, kann ggf die Mehrwertsteuer (~19%) auf Warenwert+Versandkosten gerechnet werden
3. bezieht sich, wie schon gesagt, die 22€ Grenze auf die Mehrwertsteuer und nicht auf "Zollsteuer" oder "Einfuhrumsatzsteuer" (letztere wird ab 150€ erhoben)

Gruß

Edit: danke für die Berichtigung, habs garnicht gemerkt :-D


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du dir endlich mal die Zollseite zu Gemüte führst und nicht in jedem Thred dein Halbwissen preisgibst?
> 
> 1. bezieht sich die 22€ Grenze auf den *Wahrenwert* und nur auf den Wahrenwert
> 2. erst wenn der *Wahrenwert* die 22€ überschreitet, kann ggf die Mehrwertsteuer (~19%) auf Wahrenwert+Versandkosten gerechnet werden
> ...




Ware schreibt man ohne "h" ... :m

Ansonsten decken sich Deine Aussagen mit meinen Erfahrungen! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Nolfravel (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hat  irgendjemand hier schonmal bei Shimreels bestellt?

wenn man da 5-6 Wobbler bestellt, lohnt sich das ja doch schon, zumal es geilere Farben gibt:q

Also, irgendjemand Erfahrungen?



Jan Peter


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wenn du die 19 % Steuer + Versand dazu rechnest rentiert sichs sicherlich nicht, aber wenn du trotzdem bestellen willst, deine Sache 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Nolfravel (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Einen 10er pro Jackall-Wobbler.
Dazu 5€Versand.
Das macht bei 5 Wobblern 55€.
Plus 20% sind es dann 65.


5 Illexe hier liegen miest bei mindestens 75€, sprich ich hab noch einen Illex gespart und hab die Japan-Farben.


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kommt halt wirklich drauf an, wie der Versand gehandelt wird. Wenn es wirklich nur einmal Versand kostet, loht es sich eig schon!!!
Wie mein Vorredner schon vorgerechnet hat...
Ich denke zu Shimreels gibts hier oder auch im BA ein paar Threads, einfach mal Suche benutzen, wirste bestimmt was finden.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand hier schonmal bei Shimreels bestellt?
> wenn man da 5-6 Wobbler bestellt, lohnt sich das ja doch schon, zumal es geilere Farben gibt:q
> Also, irgendjemand Erfahrungen?
> Jan Peter


 
Ich hatte bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen mit Shimreels.
Zuverlässig, serviceorientiert, preiswert, etc.,

Man sollte jedoch wissen "was" man will, d.h.,
ich bestelle dort ausschließlich Farben, Modelle, etc.,
welche in "Deutschlanda" nicht oder nur zu erhöhten Preisen
zu bekommen sind.

Ich scheue mich auch überhaupt nicht jede Woche eine Bestellung plus Versandkosten für "unter" 22 €uronen bei verschiedenen Händlern zu tätigen.

Da "unser" Zollamt etwa 50 km (hin- und zurück !) entfernt liegt, "scheue" ich aber manchmal die Ersparnis bei größeren Bestellungen.

Allerdings pflege ich das Verhältnis zum hiesigen ZA aber auch; so dass ich bei größeren Bestellungen einfach die 
PayPal etc. Rechnung per e-mail senden darf und meine
Ware liegt abhol- und zahlungsbereit vorrätig.

Alles keine große Sache.....Wobbler etc., stossen eher
beim heimischen Zoll auf sehr großes Interesse, 
nach dem Motto: Die sehen aber toll aus und damit fangen sie Fische |kopfkrat.....wenn das Päckchen geöffnet werden muß
zwecks Rechnung.

Also ich persönlich kann Shimreels empfehlen.

ACHTUNG ! z.Zt. bleibt Ware aus Japan noch länger beim Zoll und wird auf "Verstrahlung" geprüft.


----------



## Fun Fisher (22. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch vllt. eine Quelle, wo ich günstig eine Rocksweeper Nano kaufen kann?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin,
keiner mehr ein gutes Schnäppchen gefunden??

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## stephan148 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

klar, TOTAL super 1,679€

sorry, konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ^^


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

^^ loool,
wo denn???? :q


----------



## MrFloppy (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei uns kost' super (plus) 1,609... Verdammter Mist, ist das Zeug teuer...


----------



## nostradamus (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

der war echt mal gut :q:q


----------



## Attractor G (10. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch vllt. eine Quelle, wo ich günstig eine Rocksweeper Nano kaufen kann?


 Hi,bei mir,hab ne neue ungefischte 285 XH liegen,kannst Du bekommen.Gruss jan


----------



## Fun Fisher (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Attractor G schrieb:


> Hi,bei mir,hab ne neue ungefischte 285 XH liegen,kannst Du bekommen.Gruss jan




Danke, hab mich für eine andere Rute entschieden.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@Nofravel

Moin!

Noch mal wegen Shimreels, ich habe da schon öfter Köder bestellt und das lief immer recht unproblematisch. Aber mit den Dekoren der Köder haben die das manchmal nicht so ganz genau genommen, soll heissen da kam auch schon mal eine leicht andere Farbe aus dem Umschlag als die bestellte.


----------



## Nolfravel (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke Pauly!


----------



## erT (13. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



stephan148 schrieb:


> klar, TOTAL super 1,679€



Aber auch nur bei Abholung, oder versenden die auch?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

*Trööt wieder hoch hol*
Was ist los hier? Der Trööt war doch eigentlich eine Top Idee... 
Hat keiner mehr gute Angebote gefunden?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Brikz83 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

kommt ja immer mal wieder das Angebot aber es ist auch wirklich Top, habs mir schon zweimal bestellt und da sind diverse klasse Gummis dabei. 

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5020_100er-Action-Shad-Gummifisch-Sortiment.html

auch ein top Preis :

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1839_Red-Arc-Tuff-Body-W-S-10-000.html


----------



## lordkay (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> kommt ja immer mal wieder das Angebot aber es ist auch wirklich Top, habs mir schon zweimal bestellt und da sind diverse klasse Gummis dabei.
> 
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5020_100er-Action-Shad-Gummifisch-Sortiment.html
> 
> ...



Wieviele köder sind denn immer so in diesen Sortimenten bei der Domäne? Und wie ist die Qualität bei dem Preis einzustufen?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Da steht groß 100er Pack drin :q, also sind das wie viele?? 
Ich denke mal, das Set besteht u.A. aus Kopytos (sieht auf dem Foto so aus) und die sind ja von der Qualität her in Ordnung...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> u.A. aus Kopytos



Da wird kein einziger original Kopyto dabei sein.|rolleyes


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

hehe, ja gut, keine Ahnung, ich hab mir noch nie so ein Set gekauft. Aber dann sinds auf jeden Fall Kopyto Imitate 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Brikz83 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei meinen Bestellungen waren diverse Rivers dabei sowie auch einiges von Lunker City. Natürlich ist über die Hälfte kein Namenhafter hersteller, das hat die Hechte bisher allerdings weniger gestört :m


----------



## Elfchen_19 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ... Natürlich ist über die Hälfte kein Namenhafter hersteller,* das hat die Hechte bisher allerdings weniger gestört *:m




Und genau darum geht`s - ein Großteil dieser vermeintlichen "Billigware" läuft sehr ordentlich und verführt die Fische ebenfalls zum Biss :m. 

Eddy - der das gerne bestätigt


----------



## Brikz83 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab noch wat:

Da hat Tommi mal wieder einen ausgepackt :m

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/..._Biedron-Snotty-Pete-16cm--Silver-Ghost-.html

klickt euch mal durch, gibt verschiedene Modelle


----------



## Fun Fisher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab gerade bei nordfishing77 gesehen, dass sie die Shimano Stella 2500 FD für 367,77€ raushauen.
Hab sie noch nirgendwo günstiger gefunden.


----------



## tyirian (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder @Askari

Für +37,99€ ein sensationelles Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss


----------



## Brikz83 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

stimmt, das is top :m


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

zieht euch das mal rein.....nicht übel

http://nordfishing77.at/sg__e_555-Rollen-Rollen-mit-Frontbremse-Shimano-Technium-2500-FB.htm

http://nordfishing77.at/sg__e_3014-...mit-Frontbremse-und-Topdesign-DIE-NEUHEIT.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kopytos für fast geschenkt! 

Ich habe ein paar Kilos zusammen. 
Jetzt könnt ihr.:m

http://stores.ebay.de/Shad-Lureshop


----------



## flasha (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kopytos für fast geschenkt!
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Kilos zusammen.
> Jetzt könnt ihr.:m
> ...



Postet er meinen geheimen Shop. Kein Wunder das ich immer überboten werde :q


----------



## Brikz83 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen das der Trööt über 9000 Hits hat aber nur hundert Beiträge? Was lernen wir daraus, immer schön nach Schnäppchen gieren aber nix reinstellen....jaja das sind mir die richtigen


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen das der Trööt über 9000 Hits hat aber nur hundert Beiträge? Was lernen wir daraus, immer schön nach Schnäppchen gieren aber nix reinstellen....jaja das sind mir die richtigen



Hallo,

das ist doch nicht weiter verwunderlich.
Wie man immer wieder feststellen kann, haben die meisten Trööts hier im Board rein menschliche Züge: irgendwann schlafen sie ein.
Es besteht wohl eine gewisse Anfangsbegeisterung, die aber oftmals schnell wieder nachläßt.
Wie ich selbst schon mehrmals feststellen konnte, kommen oftmals auf die eigenen Erfahrungsberichte überhaupt keine Reaktionen, so daß man sich schon überlegt, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, anderen Tips zu geben. Ich denke, heutzutage ist es jedem Einzelnen sehr leicht möglich, selber solche Schnäppchen zu finden und die Motivation, es anderen mitzuteilen hält sich da in Grenzen.
Es ist wohl ähnlich wie beim erfolgreichen Fischen: hat jemand mit einer bestimmten Methode mehr Erfolg als andere, will er das auch nicht allen auf die Nase binden, denn sonst wären alle genauso erfolgreich und für den Tipgeber selber wird der Fangerfolg weniger.

Dann will ich aber dennoch einen Link für einen sehr preiswerten Shop einstellen und hoffe, daß einige auch dort ein paar Schnäppchen finden werden. Ich selbst habe dort schon mehrmals bestellt und war sehr zufrieden mit allem, vor allen Dingen werden auch Reklamationen problemlos abgewickelt.*TE_Angelsport-Ofenloch_e.K*
* http://stores.ebay.de/TOPBITE-Angelsport-Ofenloch-e-KTOPBITE_Angelsport-Ofenloch_e.K*

Viel Erfolg wünscht allen Siggi


----------



## kron4401 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...


Das seh ich etwas anders. Ich bin erst wieder seit kurzer Zeit am angeln nachdem ich mir eine 12 jährige Auszeit zwecks Ausbildung, Studium etc. genommen habe und bin sehr froh über jeden Tipp den ich bzgl. günstigen Angeboten bekommen kann. 
Leider fehlt mir in der Hinsicht die Erfahrung was im Moment günstig ist, so dass ich hier selber nicht wirklich was posten kann.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich finde auch nicht immer Schnäppchen (viel zu gefährlich), schaue aber immer wiede rhier rein. Aber damit ich auch mal was beitrage: Bode hat im Moment einige Angebote, unter anderem die Fantasista Suisho :http://angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=9687 für teilweise nur noch 126 Euro. Gestern warens noch 150, da konnte ich noch widerstehen...

Außerdem die Penn Spinfisher 950 SSM für unter 80 Euro: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=7633

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Dann schau ich eben mal bissl rum, nich dass er einschläft...



10 cm Castaic Swimmbait für 4,99 € http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/774...a14-4609-84b0-fcb19bea7724/productdetail.aspx


----------



## DokSnyder (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wie ich selbst schon mehrmals feststellen konnte, kommen oftmals auf die eigenen Erfahrungsberichte überhaupt keine Reaktionen, so daß man sich schon überlegt, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, anderen Tips zu geben.
> 
> Es ist wohl ähnlich wie beim erfolgreichen Fischen: hat jemand mit einer bestimmten Methode mehr Erfolg als andere, will er das auch nicht allen auf die Nase binden, denn sonst wären alle genauso erfolgreich und für den Tipgeber selber wird der Fangerfolg weniger.


 

Würde das alles nicht so eng sehen. Erfahrungsberichte werden gelesen, aber vielleicht nicht gleich und mit groß Rückmeldung. Wenn ich etwas im Netz suche und finde, gebe ich meistens auch kein Kommentar dazu ab. 

Zum Thema Schnäppchen: Es hat vermutlich einfach nicht jeder Zeit und Lust hier immer irgendwas zu suchen und zu posten, zumal man nie genau weiss obs schonmal gepostet wurde. (Hier oder in einem der anderen Angelforen.) Dass man glaubt andere würden keine Tips geben, weil dadruch der eigene Fangerfolg geschmälert wird, darauf muss man erstmal kommen. Das selbe gilt natürlich noch eher für Schnäppchen... 


Mal wieder eins der alten Highlights:
Lucky Crafts in ALLEN Variationen für +/-10€ http://stores.ebay.de/ilovehardbait
(inkl. Versand ab 3 Stück)


Und noch aktuell:
Mitchell Blade Alu für 40€ in allen Größen:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=25124
(Hoffe der Link funktioniert.)

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sind irgendwo auf der Welt grade Livepointer im Angebot? |kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bode hat im Moment einige Angebote, unter anderem die Fantasista Suisho :http://angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=9687 für teilweise nur noch 126 Euro. Gestern warens noch 150, da konnte ich noch widerstehen...
> 
> Außerdem die Penn Spinfisher 950 SSM für unter 80 Euro: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=7633


Bevor sich jemand wundert: Gestern hatten die noch andere Preise  #c. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit nachfragen, was das soll...


----------



## DokSnyder (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Sind irgendwo auf der Welt grade Livepointer im Angebot? |kopfkrat


 

Nicht im Angebot, aber für 13 -14€ trotzdem preiswert. 

http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76784011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Nicht im Angebot, aber für 13 -14€ trotzdem preiswert.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/I-Love-Hard-B...76784011&_sid=270166761&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


Knapp 16,- für die großen...
Ich hatte gehofft es tät vielleicht noch günstiger gehen,aber das wird wohl schwer zu toppen sein (wegen den zusätzlichen Versandkosten überall sonst).Als Auktion stehen derzeit auch kaum welche in ebay


----------



## angel.babe (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

*Daiwa  Sweepfire Spinning Rute für nur 29,95 Euro!
Das finde ich persönlich einen spitzen Preis!

Falls ihr euch dort als Neukunde anmeldet, bekommt ihr sogar ein tolles Filitier-Set Gratis.

Also ich kann diesen Shop nur empfehlen!!

http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/
​
*​


----------



## sundown (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



angel.babe schrieb:


> *Daiwa  Sweepfire Spinning Rute für nur 29,95 Euro!
> Das finde ich persönlich einen spitzen Preis!
> 
> Falls ihr euch dort als Neukunde anmeldet, bekommt ihr sogar ein tolles Filitier-Set Gratis.
> ...



Drei Posts insgesamt, in jedem die Empfehlung eines bestimmten Shops, alle drei schön verteilt im Monatsabstand.

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

mag sein, is aber egal denn Schnäppchen bleibt Schnäppchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Sweepfire Modelle mit den höheren WGs sind hier günstiger:
http://www.angelplatz.de/search.php?maxsearchresults=0&search_glue=&cat_id=0&search_str=sweepfire


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

bei NF77 gibt es derzeit eine Spinn-Kombo mit einer Shimano Venegeance Sea Bass und einer Sänger X-Cel Rolle für unter 50,- €. Habe zwei von den Kombos für unseren verein als Sachpreise bestellt und muss sagen richtig gute Sache.
Die X-Cel ist ungefähr auf Red-Arc Niveau (Schnurverlegung weiß ich noch nicht) und die Ruten sind richtig chick und wirklich nicht übel. Die Rute habe ich einmal als 2.10m mit 20-60 gr. WG bestellt (super Belly-Rute) und als 2.40m mit 10-50 gr. Insgesamt gefällt mir die 20-60 Variante etwas besser, weil straffer. Die kurze Rute werde ich dem Verein wohl abkaufen. Da es demnächst eine Woche an die Ostsee geht, und wir auch ´n paar mal mit dem Belly rauswollen, werde ich dort mal einweißen.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich versuchs mal wieder mit Bode: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=21073
DAM MAD Gunsmoke Alu Light Pod für 59,99.


----------



## kron4401 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich frag einfach hier mal. Da ich gestern extrem viele Abrisse aufgrund von Hängern hatte bin ich auf der suche nach einer günstigen Bezugsquelle für Fin-S Fish  und Shaker von Lunker City sowie Köder von bass Assassin. Kann mir hier jemand nen Laden empfehlen. Kann auch Übersee sein.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin,
wer noch eine vernünftige Regenhose und Regenjacke sucht, die gore Tex Sachen der BW sind echt top! Und die bekommt man für 'nen Appel und ein Ei bei Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bundeswehr-Origi...ain_77&var=&hash=item92afc50d5f#ht_1726wt_905

Die gibts natürlich auch einzeln zu kaufen. Einfach BW Nässeschutz eingeben
#6

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kennt jemand von Euch einen gut sortierten und günstigen Onlineshop für Stippposen?


----------



## Merlin (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Frag doch mal Brassenwilli.. der kann soetwas immer billig besorgen


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schaut mal in der Bucht nach, da schwimmt gerade ein Schwarm Mitchell Elite Spin's (2-8g) für 31,99€ herum.  

Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine zu kaufen aber ich kann sie einfach nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## david24 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

hast du mal nen link? ich kenne die "bucht" nicht..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



david24 schrieb:


> hast du mal nen link? ich kenne die "bucht" nicht..


www.ebay.de


----------



## plötzenpapst (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

die elite fisch ich auch in der WG- klasse...
sehr zu empfehlen.!
hab die rute noch nicht lange bin aber absolut begeistert...
hechte bis 60 cm waren kein problem...


dei seite is der hammer.!
http://www.spinnerundco.de/wobbler/lucky-craft/swimmbaits-bigbaits/real-california-supreme/

die Real California Supreme Lucky Craft Swim Baits 18€ (11cm) und 25€ (20cm)

________________
release.!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Schaut mal in der Bucht nach, da schwimmt gerade ein Schwarm Mitchell Elite Spin's (2-8g) für 31,99€ herum.
> 
> Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine zu kaufen aber ich kann sie einfach nicht gebrauchen.



Für das Geld eine echt feine Rute,
http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGH-END-MITCHEL...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item588de71e4a

So ein Teil mit der Performance in 240, das wäre wohl mal was...


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo, nicht nur für Meeresangler interessant. Bei Bode Penn Slammer 360 für 60,00 und 460 für 64,00 euronen.


----------



## Michael_05er (10. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Aktuell hat Bode die Penn Atlantis im Angebot: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=21295
119 bis 159 Euro, je nach Größe.


----------



## Fun Fisher (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gibt es denn seit 2 Monten nirgendwo mehr Schnäppchen? Irgendwer muss doch was gesehen haben...


----------



## Bentham (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Askari verkauft derzeit die Pinewood Lappland Hose für 57,99€. Das ist ein Schnäppchen, denke ich


----------



## Kuno0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Amazon in England gibt es momentan die Avorunner V2 Freilaufrolle ab 40€.
Finde das ist nen sehr fairer Kurs für die Rolle.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mitchell-Avorunner-V2-3500-Reel/dp/B004YHND5E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318092720&sr=8-2

Desweiteren gibt es bis Montag 10% bei meinpaket.de (boddenangler ist dort z.b auch vertreten)


----------



## zandi2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Uli gibts billig Zam-Wobbels ! http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm


----------



## Fun Fisher (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



zandi2 schrieb:


> Bei Uli gibts billig Zam-Wobbels ! http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm




Da gibt es momentan auch die Salmo Slider 7cm für 5,75€! Top Preis wie ich finde...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wie siehts aus hier? Der Trööt ist doch wirklich eine Top-Idee. wundert mich eigentlich, dass hier so wenig Interesse besteht...
Ich schau nachher auch noch mal im Netz rum, da lässt sich mit Sicherheit noch das ein oder andere gute Schnäppchen finden 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Spinfisher95 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Da gibt es momentan auch die Salmo Slider 7cm für 5,75€! Top Preis wie ich finde...




Verdammt ! Hätte ich das mal eher gelesen ! :c #q
Das waren dann ja 50%Rabatt |bigeyes
Naja, vielleicht macht er auf der Messe in Dortmund nochmal ein so gutes Angebot.:vik:


----------



## tyirian (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Askari gibt es zur Zeit die Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder ab 32,99€


----------



## ein Angler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ist wirklich gut die Idee für uns Konsumenten.#6
Es wäre aber sehr gut wenn man es trennen könnte denn der zBsp eine Rolle sucht muss alles durchkämmen. Mich interessieren zum Bsp die Zalt oder Köder da werde ich was kaufen.
Andreas


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schön das mein Trööt nochmal reanimiert wird....hatte mich auch über die doch recht geringe Beteiligung gewundert.

hab auch noch was...habe schon bestellt. Superschnäppchen:g

Mitchell Blade Alu in allen größen unter 40 Euro 

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=product&info=25124


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Eine Trennung macht nicht viel Sinn, das die hier gezeigten Sonderangebote ja nur eine kurze Zeitliche Frist haben und i.d.R. nach wenigen Tagen nicht mehr aktuell sind. Somit reicht es eigentlich völlig aus die letzten 1-2 Seiten zu lesen. Andere Foren machen es nicht anders und die fahren gut damit.

Vorhin habe ich aber das Thema oben fixiert, somit bleibt es in Erinnerung wenn mal jemand ein *Sonderangebot!* gesehen hat.


----------



## MIG 29 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wenn jemand eine Top Rolle sucht, bitte hier:

http://www.angelplanet.de/Rollen/Ba...o-Inshore-LP-Linkshand-Multirolle::21762.html

Super Idee: der Schnäppchen-Trööt. :vik:


----------



## Shez (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Super thread !!


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bode überschlägt sich derzeit mit Sonderangeboten. Aktuell gibts die Penn Slammer stark reduziert: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Grossfisch/Penn-Slammer


----------



## MIG 29 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ebenfalls von Bode: Ripple Pro Spin & Cast

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=19&filter=1&filter_1=5


----------



## braco (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ich finde das auch !!!! cao


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier gibt es,  *RIESENSCHNÄPPCHEN*.
und jetzt nur am nächsten Samstag zusätzlich *75 exklusive *ANGEBOTE
edit by ralle !!


----------



## Gemini (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@Multe

Wo hast du denn die Riesenschnapper in deinem Shop versteckt?
So auf Anhieb hab ich ausser Rechtschreibfehlern nichts 
aussergewöhnliches gefunden... |kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

dann schau dir z.B. einmal die Preise von den DAM Thermo - Lite Anzügen an oder die atmungsaktiven Schwimmanzüge von PENN.  POWER BAIT für 2.-€, 3m Rocksweeper 60-120gr für 180.-€, ABU Hellbender Inliner für 69,99€  usw.
und da findest du keine Schnäppchen?? 

n


----------



## wildi05 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

5 Meter 0,30mm Titan saugünstig. Schon bestellt und daumen hoch.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290651110979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wieder schöne Angebote dabei und das im Winter, meiner schwachen Phase was Angeleinkäufe betrifft.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

habe gerade im Internet einen Angelshop gefunden, der speziell für Forellenangler gute Angebote hat, aber auch für andere Angelarten.
Ich stelle den Link mal ein und bitte Euch, das nicht als Schleichwerbung zu werten, da ich ansonsten mit dem Shop in keiner Verbindung stehe.
Ich fand die Ignesti-Ruten für das Tremarellaangeln sehr interessant.

http://www.pro-bite.de/gx/index.php

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

PennSpinfisher 950 SSM für 85 Euro: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Grossfisch/Penn-Spinfisher-SSG/SSM


----------



## MIG 29 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, an alle die Illex Wobbler günstig kaufen wollen:

Illex chubby minnow 35 sp GHOST WAKASAGI, Goujon und HL Gold Trout --  für 7,99€

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_6?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=illex+chubby&sprefix=illex+%2Caps%2C280

Illex Squirrel 76 sp HL Gold Trout -- für 8,99€
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_6?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=illex+squirrel&sprefix=illex+%2Caps%2C186

Versand kommt noch dazu.

MfG #6


----------



## MIG 29 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

das Angebot ist schon vorbei!!!


----------



## vermesser (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Stollenwerk gibts die Penn Spinnfisher SSG extremst günstig: http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/774...643-4f37-b466-f2f7afcd133b/productdetail.aspx

Für weniger wird man eine unkaputtbare Rolle wohl kaum bekommen, oder??


----------



## Spliff (8. April 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier gibts Kleinkram für den schmalen Geldbeutel , bestimmt interessant für Jungangler 
http://stores.ebay.de/ANGELN-SHOP


MfG Bernhard


----------



## lukassohn (22. April 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://stores.ebay.de/GOLD-STOPER?_trksid=p4340.l2563

Hier ist für jeden was dabei, vor allem die Wobbler sind top und zu den Preisen unschlagbar, bestelle da regelmäßig und klappt ohne Probleme die Lieferung nach D sogar schnell und günstig auch noch.... einmaliger Shop


----------



## MIG 29 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moritz-Nord hat ab 27.04.2012 -
 Abu Revo Premier LH für 119,99€ und Abu 5601 C JB LH für 89,99€ im Angebot.

http://www.moritz-nord.de/moritznord_270412.pdf


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin!

in diesem Thema geht es darum Schnäppchen 
auf zu zeigen, nicht seine eigenen zu feiern 

Das kannste hier machen, aber bitte mit Bild! #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881

Wenn es da noch mehr von den Rollen geben sollte ist das Posting hier 
natürlich richtig, dann aber noch den Namen des Ladens hinzufügen.


----------



## MIG 29 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wie jetzt? pdf Link funktioniert, ich tu hier nichts feiern. ist das nicht ein Schnäppchen - Abu Premier für 119,99€? 

www.moritz-nord.de, die haben viele Rollen im Angebot. wo ist das Problem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das war nicht für dich.
Da stand noch etwas anderes.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke Andi, wollte gerade das selbe schreiben.
Das betreffende Posting wurde durch den Ersteller gelöscht.

Moritz ist mir (leider) viel zu gut bekannt.


----------



## MIG 29 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

sorry Jungs, |kopfkrat  blöd von mir, weil Mitgliedname fehlt dachte ich was falsches #q. 

Sorry noch mal!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kein Ding! Muss mir auch angewöhnen bei Meckereien den Beitrag zu 
zitieren, dann kann es nicht mehr zu solchen Verwechslungen kommen. #h

Wünsche ein fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## MMK308 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage wo bekomme ich sehr günstig Jig Köpfe her. Ich habe zwar ein paar gute Preise gefunden aber dann kommen eben immer noch Versand Preise hinzu hat jemand einen Tipp?

Mfg


----------



## Kotzi (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tackle-dealer.de


----------



## Mitor (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo Leute, 

heute auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinrute beim Händler des Vertrauens hier in Leipzig. Ein großer Glückstag!? 

Stark reduzierte Sportexruten :k (zw. 50 u. 100 €)...

Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und freue mich nun noch mehr über das neue Teil... bzw. die neuen Teile, denn die neue Rute bekam auch gleich eine neue Rolle dazu.

*Das neue Paar: Sportex Black Stream 240 cm WG: 40 g (Toleranz 30g - 48g) zum Preis von 49,95 EUR

dazu: Spro Passion XTR 830 zum Preis von 59,95 EUR

*#h


----------



## speedcore84 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin,

Suche fürs Boot eine Tasche wo ich meine Jerks verstauen kann und die am besten oben noch ein grosses Fach für Kleinkram. Jemand einen Tip? 
Gruss und Dank


----------



## frejo (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi speedcore84 ich habe auch eine gesucht und bin hier fündig geworden: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-1/balzer-edition-umhaengetasche-3/detail.jsf bzw. http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../balzer-outlaw-spinnfischer-tasche/detail.jsf



für mich als spinnfischer reicht das ich weiss ja nicht ob du alle jerks da reinstopfen willst oder nur die jerks die du mit zum angeln nimmst


----------



## Evil Deeds (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/..._walleye-spezial-dead-fish--yellow-star-.html

hammer für trübe gewässer !!!!

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/.../p1426_walleye-spezial-dead-fish--kauli-.html

hat mir direkt ein 39 cm barsch gebracht bei sehr langsamen führen am grund!!!!


----------



## SlimeSlime (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hey zusammen,

was haltet ihr so von dem Angebot ?

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Karpfen-Set-9-tlg--11472.html

ehr der letztes schei....oder sollten ne paar jahre mitmachen ?|kopfkrat

gruss


----------



## Bassey (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> was haltet ihr so von dem Angebot ?
> 
> ...



Lass es lieber! Für das Geld ein solch umfangreiches Set... das kann nix sein!


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> was haltet ihr so von dem Angebot ?
> 
> ...



Die Rollen sehen verdächtig baugleich nach einer Sorte schrottiger Laserfish aus, die ich mal hatte...aber der Rest sieht doch erstmal gut aus...wobei ich die Sachen eher einzeln kaufen würde und Sachen, die hier im Board allgemein als gut bewertet werden...Sachen wie ne Tasche sind natürlich unkritisch.


----------



## SlimeSlime (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Rollen sehen verdächtig baugleich nach einer Sorte schrottiger Laserfish aus, die ich mal hatte...aber der Rest sieht doch erstmal gut aus...wobei ich die Sachen eher einzeln kaufen würde und Sachen, die hier im Board allgemein als gut bewertet werden...Sachen wie ne Tasche sind natürlich unkritisch.



okay, das reicht mir schon hehe....#d

mir gings ja nur um die rollen+ruten, im einzelpreis liegen die je rute bei 39,99€ und je rolle bei 19,99€...
die ruten lassen sich ja meiner meinung schlecht beurteilen, die rollen aber sehen aus, als ob da bei ne 60er spiegler das ganze teil in 100 teile fällt...

kann mir einer ne karpfenrute + freilaufrolle empfehlen, ohne ne vermögen dafür auszugeben ?
bisher bin ich ja auch ganz gut mit meinem "billgzeugs" ausgekommen....müsste aber halt mal was neues werden...(spinnt schon der drill an den rollen, kein freilauf usw...)

danke für die schnellen antworten.

gruss


----------



## Lucutus (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung oder kann mir was zu der Rollenserie sagen ?

Sänger-ANACONDA 2 STÜCK Titanus G2 Runner 6000 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/deine-2-x-17-narrischen-angebote/c28-2-stueck-saenger-anaconda-titanus-g2-6000.html


----------



## frejo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Zieht euch das rein: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Wobblerset-25-Stueck-gemischt--11286.html


----------



## thps (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

na, ob da was ordentliches dabei ist?


----------



## SlimeSlime (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

was sagt ihr hierzu ?

http://angelprofis24.de/shop/articl...,-CORMORAN.html?shop_param=cid=1&aid=19-7070&

gruss


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> was sagt ihr hierzu ?
> 
> http://angelprofis24.de/shop/article_19-7070/Baitrunner-Fishing-Set-2x-Cormaxx-BR-4A-4000,-CORMORAN.html?shop_param=cid%3D1%26aid%3D19-7070%26
> 
> gruss



Naja, es sind Rollen von Cormoran, die so als Rollenmarke ohnehin einen miesen Ruf haben (den ich leider aufgrund einiger Ausfälle nachvollziehen kann!), sie haben einen Freilauf (was die Anfälligkeit von Rollen steigert) und sie sind aus dem preiswerten Segment dieser Marke...! Denk Dir Deinen Teil. 
Für wenige Euro mehr hast Du solide Rollen und preiswert Bissanzeiger ohne Geschenkbox...oder sogar preiswerter: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid1c1aef4ef1694dd17a3df4aa4aa32442_x2.htm und http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/DAM-Bissanzeiger-Blue-Motion-Hammerpreis_p8824_x2.htm

Kommt aufs gleiche raus und ist erprobt, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## MMK308 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo super Schnäpchen hier  

Suche noch ein günstiges 2 Mann zelt für ca 60 - 70 euro

Weiß jemand ein Zelt das in dem Preis liegt?

Mfg,

Marci


----------



## steppes (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



SlimeSlime schrieb:


> was sagt ihr hierzu ?
> 
> http://angelprofis24.de/shop/articl...,-CORMORAN.html?shop_param=cid=1&aid=19-7070&
> 
> gruss



Laß die Finger davon, hatte ich bei meinem Dealer in der Hand, die Rollen sind mies Verarbeitet (Spiel in der Spule, kein Sofortstop usw.)

Dachte auch die wären nicht schlecht da ich eine kleine Cormaxx habe und die ist Top aber der Teufel liegt anscheinend in der genauen Typbezeichnung


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Cormoran und "gute Rolle" sind zwei Sachen die schon seid Jahren nicht mehr zusammen passen.


----------



## fisherman97 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/S...lle-BTR-221-Linkshand-BR-b-129-90-50206p.html

Byron gtrolling btr 221 für unschlagbare 39,95

oder
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/2...Never-Crack-Senso-Pilk-BR-b-64-95-46256p.html

wft nevercrack für 23,95

ihr müsst euch echt ma die homepage und die sonderlist reinziehn! unglaubliche preise


----------



## fisherman97 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

cormoran macht einfach nur noch plastik*******

ich hatte ne rolle die mir im internet für sehr gut verkauft wurde:
1 run und das ding war im Arsch


----------



## Fun Fisher (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Stollenwerk haut die 2500er Aernos FA gerade für 59,99€ raus. Fairer Preis finde ich. http://www.kunstkoeder-shop.com/de/content/c07281ef-2c09-44f2-94ba-5f9562cb5b72/contentpage.aspx


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gibt's grad irgendwo gute (Stationär)Rollen Deals? Im unteren Preissegment?

Die Aernos bei Stollenwerk kostet wieder 89,- 

Danke!


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wo genau liegt dein "unteres Preissegment"? Die Angeldomäne hat z.B. die Penn fierce für 40-50 Euro. Bode Angelgeräte hat die Penn Slammer recht günstig und seit längerem die Mitchell Blade Alu im Angebot.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## flasha (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Gibt's grad irgendwo gute (Stationär)Rollen Deals? Im unteren Preissegment?
> 
> Die Aernos bei Stollenwerk kostet wieder 89,-
> 
> Danke!



Wo denn? Die 2500er ist nur im Angebot:
http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/26c...89e-461e-9c9f-4301e5f4dcd5/productdetail.aspx


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt dein "unteres Preissegment"? Die Angeldomäne hat z.B. die Penn fierce für 40-50 Euro. Bode Angelgeräte hat die Penn Slammer recht günstig und seit längerem die Mitchell Blade Alu im Angebot.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Super, danke dir! Die Penn Fierce ist ein gutes Angebot. Leider anscheinend schon vergriffen. Das sind ja auch super Preise für die Mitchell Blade Alu, leider nur 1000er und Riesengrößen. Die Slammer wird es evtl. 
Unteres Preissegment heißt so bis 40€



> Wo denn? Die 2500er ist nur im Angebot:
> http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/26c4...uctdetail.aspx


Da hast du Recht, mein Fehler. Da juckt es in den Fingern, aber eigentlich ist 40€ meine Grenze. Oder es wird wieder eine Ryobi Ecusima.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich verstehe die Angeldomäne nicht ganz, aber über ebay gibt es die Fierce vielleicht noch in einigen Größen, schau mal hier. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lorenz (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Angeldomäne nicht ganz, aber über ebay gibt es die Fierce vielleicht noch in einigen Größen, schau mal hier.



Meinst du das ein Produkt bei ebay drinsteht aber im eigenen Shop nicht?
Stell dir mal vor die haben was als verfügbar im Shop, du bestellst,überweist und dann sagen die dir "tut mir leid, die Ware haben wir grad bei ebay verhökert, nix mehr da". Ist doch logisch, dass das irgendwie getrennt laufen muss...


----------



## FranzJosef (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Zebco Light Pilk 50-130g fuer 10,80€ bei kostenlosem Versand ab 20€. |supergri

http://www.amazon.de/Zebco-Ruten-50-130g-mehrfarbig-1043210/dp/B005GNPQS2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339933830&sr=8-2

Hatte mir letzte Woche fuer den Preis gleich 2 davon kommen lassen. 

Fazit:
Super Hechtrute, reelles Wurfgewicht um die 20 bis 30g, durchgehende Aktion, "guter Dorschknueppel"; hab' die jetzt als Hecht-Combo zu stehen.
Die komische Farbwahl auf dem Photo trifft NICHT zu!
Real ist die Rute ganz normal dunkel-blau-gruen, obersten 2 Segmente orange.

Fuer 11€ bekomm't man noch nicht mal im Baumarkt 'n Knueppel. 
Fuer dieses Geld eine absolut empfehlenswerte Rute! :m


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Meinst du das ein Produkt bei ebay drinsteht aber im eigenen Shop nicht?
> Stell dir mal vor die haben was als verfügbar im Shop, du bestellst,überweist und dann sagen die dir "tut mir leid, die Ware haben wir grad bei ebay verhökert, nix mehr da". Ist doch logisch, dass das irgendwie getrennt laufen muss...


Das sehe ich ein. Mir ging es eher um das "10 verfügbar, 27 verkauft..." Normalerweise heißt das doch "X verfügbar, (davon) Y verkauft", oder hab ich da ebay falsch verstanden?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lorenz (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Normalerweise heißt das doch "X verfügbar, (davon) Y verkauft", oder hab ich da ebay falsch verstanden?



"Verfügbar" ist das, was noch da ist.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke für den Hinweis auf Ebay, hätte nie gedacht dass die da zusätzlich noch verkaufen.

Penn Fierce 3000 ist mein.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf Ebay, hätte nie gedacht dass die da zusätzlich noch verkaufen.



Preise aber trotzdem mal vergleichen. Sind nicht immer identisch...


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ok, gut zu wissen. Die Rolle war aber unter 40€, sollte somit ein ganz guter Deal gewesen sein.
Endlich wieder spinnen!


----------



## MMK308 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.marcodo.net/product_info...SPIRIT-NG-652M-6-5--10-35-gr--Spin-1-96m.html 

Klasse Shop, super schnell geliefert. 

Preis-Leistung ist top.


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Maln Schnäppchen nicht aus Internet. Habe letzte Woche im Hagebaumarkt Hairy Marys von Quantum (5er Pack 10cm) für 4,65 € gekauft. Das isn Top Preis und ohne Versandkosten...

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das nur regional so ist...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfischfreund.de/-Preisknueller-:::95.html der Shop hat im allgemeine schon faire Preise, aber bei den Preisknüllern sind auch viele Schnäppchen dabei. Habe jetzt schon sehr oft dort bestellt und der Versand war schnell und verlief reibungslos.


----------



## amberjack (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

moin liebe angelgemeinde,

bin nicht direkt auf der suche nach einem schnäppchen, also bitte nicht böse sein wenn ich meine frage trotzdem hier stelle. Da Ihr schnäppchenjäger euch bestimmt gut im netzwerk auskennt, erhoffe ich mir hier hilfe...also genug gesabbelt#q

suche die rute Illex element rider s 195-220 m, kann sie nicht finden. habe zwei anbieter über google gefunden bei denen die rute ausverkauft ist. viel mehr hat google auch nicht preis gegeben. Habt ihr sie vielleicht gesehen oder wisst wo ich sie kaufen kann?#c

vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Googel 2ter Treffer:

Illex element rider S 195-220

oder bei eBay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Illex-ASHURA-Element-Rider-S195-220-/130729878358

oder ... den Rest darfste selbst suchen.


----------



## amberjack (1. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Googel 2ter Treffer:
> 
> Illex element rider S 195-220
> 
> ...


 
na sag mal, wieso habe ich das nicht gefunden!?|bigeyes DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Angeldomäne verkloppt die Penn Spinfisher SSM650 für 59,99€. Wer also eine Brandungs-, Pilk- oder gar "kleine" Wallerrolle sucht, dürfte kaum preiswerter an was solides kommen. Ich grübel noch...

Außerdem gibts Penn Slammer 260 für 39,99€, was ebenfalls kaum noch billiger geht...


----------



## MIG 29 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Abu Garcia Rocksweeper Nano Cast im Angebot:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o=p5090_Abu-Garcia-Rocksweeper-Nano-Cast.html

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Revo SX-L im Angebot:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o=p4980_Abu-Garcia-Ambassadeur-Revo-SX-L.html

Gruß Andy


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Da es die Penn Slammer derzeit echt günstig gibt, hier eine Gelegenheit, relativ günstig an Ersatzspulen ranzukommen: fa-angelcenter


----------



## gerätenarr (18. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Balzer ADRENALIN SPEED STICK 135!   €108

http://www.amazon.de/Adrenalin-Speed-Stick135-2-80m/dp/B00493X36W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348000565&sr=8-2


----------



## angelfritze54 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe warscheinlich Schnäppchen des Lebens gemacht bei Angelelplatz.de Shimano Denduo Maru 9000 Beastmaster für 1,70€


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



angelfritze54 schrieb:


> Habe warscheinlich Schnäppchen des Lebens gemacht bei Angelelplatz.de Shimano Denduo Maru 9000 Beastmaster für 1,70€




Wie geht sowas?|kopfkrat


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (26. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Preisfehler. Oder wurde schon verschickt?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie geht sowas?|kopfkrat



Das frage ich mich auch, denn das Teil ist ja dort mit 1390.-€ ausgezeichnet. Würde sie normal 1700.-€  kosten, wäre ein Kommafehler möglich gewesen, aber so scheidet die Möglichkeit aus.
Da der TE hier seinen ersten Beitrag geschrieben hat, gehe ich eher von einem Troll aus, zumal diese ein reges Sexualleben zu haben scheinen, da sie sich explosionsartig im Internet verbreiten.


----------



## iltis05 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

So kann man auch Werbung machen!
Mit so einer aussage schaut jeder hier auf der Seite nach,was da geht oder was die noch haben.Und dann noch der erste eintrag hier im Board und dann sowas!.|kopfkrat

Gruß
iltis


----------



## angelfritze54 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Preisfehler noch nicht verschickt warte noch braucht ihr noch Beweise ?


----------



## Fun Fisher (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



angelfritze54 schrieb:


> braucht ihr noch Beweise ?






Ja!|bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



angelfritze54 schrieb:


> Preisfehler noch nicht verschickt warte noch braucht ihr noch Beweise ?


Da würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen.
Fehler und Irrtürmer sind immer vorbehalten.
Ich glaube nicht das Du die Rolle zu dem Preis bekommst#d


----------



## angelfritze54 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

glaube ich auch nicht füge noch Angebot mit bei


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und dafür dann hier unnötig den Thread zuspamen?


----------



## sebbel1402 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370654469231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 schnäppchen oder totaler mist für einen anfänger?


----------



## NR.9 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wie man es nimmt ... von durchschnittlich 40€ auf das Set in der Auktion gesehen ein Schnäppchen aber trotzdem Mist weil es einfach kein gutes Gerät ist - bei normalen Gebrauch gebe ich dem Zeug 1 Saison - wenn man seine Sachen pflegt wohl 2-3 aber da rate ich trotzdem zu besseren Gerät. 
Der obligatorische Anglerspruch wird hier nach nicht allzulanger Zeit zutreffen... 

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal...


----------



## 1Fisherman (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir gerade die Prologic Senzora vtsw 3+1 in der Bucht für 92€ ersteigert.
Der Verkäufer heißt "angeln-freizeit", vielleicht stellt der wieder welche ein.
Ich denke unter 100€ wird man kaum ein besseres Funki-Set finden, vor allem die 1:1 Übertragung ist normalerweise bei den preisgünstigen Sets nicht gegeben.
Zwei Kollegen fischen die Senzoras seit einer Saison und sind so weit gut zufrieden.

Greetings

edit: hier könnten sie wieder günstig weggehen..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PROLOGIC-Sen...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19d5b29434


----------



## andreas999 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi

ich hab gestern von A&M eine Puls Evo 5-20g für 69,95 bekommen .
Ich hatte die normale Puls bestellt für 59,95 die haben sie aber nicht mehr und bieten sie aber immer noch online an.Dann hab ich 10 euro mehr bezahlt und eine Evo bekommen.


----------



## moppedx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier mal eine Shimano Aernos für einen guten Preis.Wenn man per Mail oder Telefon anfragt gibts die auch noch günstiger.Hab selbst welche in zwei verschiedenen Größen gekauft-richtig gute Rolle
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-AERNOS-3000-C-FA-Hammerpreis_p13365_x2.htm


----------



## Norge Fan (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Angelsport Schirmer hat die Quantum Cabo im Angebot. 

119,95 € bis 139,95 €  

Eine geile Rolle die äusserst zuverlässig ist, sehr zu empfehlen für den Preis.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Angelsport Schirmer hat die Quantum Cabo im Angebot.
> 
> 119,95 € bis 139,95 €
> 
> Eine geile Rolle die äusserst zuverlässig ist, sehr zu empfehlen für den Preis.



Danke für den Tipp! Welche Größe wäre mit einer 4000er Shimano vergleichbar?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Slick (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Penn Spinfisher SSM 950 für 69,90 EUR.

Top wie ich finde.Ich habe meine für circa 85 gekauft.

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Penn-Spinfisher-Metal-SSM-950_2817.html


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Slick schrieb:


> Top wie ich finde.Ich habe meine für circa 85 gekauft.


Auch das war schon ein Top Preis! Ich kämpfe gerade gegen den Kaufzwang. Argh!


----------



## Slick (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja,85 Euro sind auch nicht schlecht.

Ich bin auch seit gestern am Überlegen ob ich noch ein Paar als Ersatz brauche.


Grüße


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin!!
Die Angeldomäne scheint Nachschub an Penn Slammer Rollen bekommen zu haben!!! Auf jeden Fall ist die 260er Slammer für 39,99€ wieder sofort lieferbar!!!.... Hab grade bestellt 
Wer also nen grundsolides Arbeitsröllchen sucht sollte bei dem UNSCHLAGBAREN
Preis schnell zuschlagen!!!.... Letztes mal waren die Rollen auch ratzfatz vergriffen!!
Schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Infamous (3. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> Die Angeldomäne scheint Nachschub an Penn Slammer Rollen bekommen zu haben!!! Auf jeden Fall is
> 
> t die 260er Slammer für 39,99€ wieder sofort lieferbar!!!.... Hab grade bestellt
> ...



dann hattest du aber glück.Weil jetzt sind die 260er wieder alle ausverkauft


----------



## cHHristian (7. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

in den askari läden vor ort bekommt ihr zb derzeit eine daiwa caldia 2012
für ca 180€. normal 220€ aber derzeit gibt es 20%. 
ich hab mir eine in laden bestellen lassen


----------



## Michael_05er (8. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Slick schrieb:


> Ja,85 Euro sind auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich bin auch seit gestern am Überlegen ob ich noch ein Paar als Ersatz brauche.


 Ich hab aufgegeben und mir zwei geholt


----------



## Kräftig (9. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier habe ich mir vorgestern mein Anfänger-Equipment zusammengestellt: http://www.hitmeister.de/angeln/

:g

Mal gespannt ob ich Erfolg habe...|bla:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Herrieden hat zur Zeit die Penn 950SSM für 70€ im Angebot. Recht viel günstiger werden die Rollen nicht mehr


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Schirmer ist die Fin Nor Sportfisher in verschiedenen Größen in der Sonderliste und recht günstig.


----------



## stollzock3 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Meine Käufe, ( ähmmmm von letzter Woche),

-Browning Force Feeder Combo 3,60cm 80g Angelset Rute & Rolle & Schnur & Tasche   22,72€
-Penn Slammer Combo 662 230GTO BOAT Meeresrute + Multirolle Norwegen-Set        53,99€
-Shakespeare Omni X Match 3,60m 3-tlg Super Posenrute und Forellenrute
             15,51€
-Abu Garcia Cardinal 100 Ui FD Stationärrolle ideal fürs leichte Spinnfischen
             18,07€
-Quantum Smart Pro 340FD Spinnrolle Frontbremsrolle
              9,49€
-Berkley PRO SERIES SUNGLASSES OR Polarisationsbrille
              7,50€

...um nur einige zu nennen. Denke, das ich die Sachen günstig geschossen habe. Alle stammen aus Auktionen von goodfish24. Dabei habe ich vorher die Höchst-, Niedrigst-, und Durschnittspreise mit Bay Wotch ermittelt.
War das nun ein Flop oder Top?

s.h. auch Onlineshoperfahrungen- Top oder Flop 

Gruß
nic


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ist good nicht ebay?


----------



## stollzock3 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ist good nicht ebay?



Richtig. Wirklich günstig kauf ich nur bei Auktionen. 
Die gesammelten Onlineshop Erfahrungen gibt es demnächst als Tabelle/Statistik. Ist in Arbeit.

Gruß
nic


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim  Schirmer gibt´s im Moment die WFT Next Millenium Pilk 2,40 40-135gr.WG für 54,95.... Ich denke das ist nen Schnapper!!! Hab grad bestellt!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> Die Angeldomäne scheint Nachschub an Penn Slammer Rollen bekommen zu haben!!! Auf jeden Fall ist die 260er Slammer für 39,99€ wieder sofort lieferbar!!!.... Hab grade bestellt
> Wer also nen grundsolides Arbeitsröllchen sucht sollte bei dem UNSCHLAGBAREN
> Preis schnell zuschlagen!!!.... Letztes mal waren die Rollen auch ratzfatz vergriffen!!
> Schönes Wochenende!!!



Und weiter gehts... Status wieder SOFORT LIEFERBAR!!


----------



## Kotzi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.raubfischjagd.de/

Rocksweeper 902MH für 250 Euro bis heute abend.


----------



## MIG 29 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Verschiedene Illex Wobbler im Angebot bei Angel-Domäne.de:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Illex-Squirrel-61-SP-S--4943.html
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Illex-Squirrel-61-SP-NF-W--10715.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Illex-Tiny-Fry-50-SP-HLSBG--12162.html

mfg


----------



## spinn angler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

carpfood24 stellt im moment bei ebay fast jeden Tag Abu Fantasista Orenji 702m 2,10m 10-40g 2-teilig rein!!
Eine absolute TOP-rute geht da echt zu extremst geilen Preisen raus  
hab mir auch schon eine ersteigert.
Grüße


----------



## Kotzi (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping-de/gutschein-shopping-der-fischkoeder-031212


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kotzi schrieb:


> http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping-de/gutschein-shopping-der-fischkoeder-031212


 

schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Shop gemacht?


----------



## moppedx (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bitte beim Angelshop Gerlinger in der Kategorie Schnäppchen und dann z.B. Ruten durchschauen.Sehr sehr intressant.
z.B. Diaflash Ruten
oder Daiwa Tornado Seatrout für 60 Tacken!!|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich find das ist nen Wort:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-ROCKSWEEPER-SALT-1042XH-EDLE-MEERES-SPINRUTE-120G-/400230511851?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2f98f4eb


#hlausi


----------



## Markusködermann (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



gerätenarr schrieb:


> Balzer ADRENALIN SPEED STICK 135!   €108
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Adrenalin-Speed-Stick135-2-80m/dp/B00493X36W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348000565&sr=8-2




Geiles Teil benutze ich auch oft! Danke für die vielen Schnäppchen, bin immer auf der Suche nach tollen Angeboten usw. gerne auch PN an mich!

Grüße Markus!


----------



## MIG 29 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim A&M Angelsport gibts Abu Garcia Skeet Reese LH für 149,99€


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...olle-LH-Hammerpreis_c74-158-161_p24216_x2.htm

wer gute Rolle braucht, sollte zugreifen.

:vik:


----------



## Bergdoktor (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gerade bei Facebook entdeckt: bei MIKA Products bzw. MP-direct gibts aktuell 15% auf das komplette Sortiment! Hab direkt mal zugeschlagen, günstiger kommt man wahrscheinlich nicht an MIKA-Teile... 

Zu finden hier: www.mp-direct.de


----------



## goldforelle5555 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier kann man günstig Kopytos kaufen.



http://www.kunstkoederkiste.de/index.php


----------



## MIG 29 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

bei fachversand-stollenwerk.de gibt es viele Angebote:

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....d-40d1-832a-ae0b7570a394/productcategory.aspx

einfach ''Angebote+Restposten'' Seite 1 bis 7 anschauen und Angebote ab 0,99€ auch.


----------



## Kneuer (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi,

für preisbewusste Fliegenfischer, die gerne ein paar Euros sparen wollen und dennoch eine ordentliche Qualität haben wollen:

www.apu.co.at

Ich selbst habe mir dort 2 Fliegenrollen und Fliegenboxen gekauft. 

Einmal die ALC-Fliegenrolle für 30,90€ (die mich sehr an eine Vision Koma erinnert...) und einmal die MC Fliegenrolle für 70,90€. Die MC Fliegenrolle findet man hierzulande auch, aber halt so ca. ab 140€.

Deswegen dachte ich: Machste schnell mal ein Schnäppchen. Mich haben die Rollen von der Qualität her für diesen Preis überrascht (insbesondere die ALC). Da wackelt nix, da sieht man keine unsaubere Verarbeitung und auch die Funktion, insbesondere die Bremse ist tadellos.

Wie die anderen Rollen sind, dazu kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich nur die beiden oben genannten in der Hand hatte.

Dann die Fliegenboxen: Sehr gute Qualität, guter Schaumstoff und der Verschluss sitzt bombenfest. Für sen Preis sehr sehr gut!

Die Fliegenschnüre hab ich mir auch angeschaut, dachte mir aber für unter 15€ kann das ja nix sein... Tja falsch gedacht...
Hab mittlerweile mehrere Fliegenfischer kennen gelernt, die von den Schnüren überzeugt sind. Lassen sich angeblich sauber werfen und haben gute Verschleißwerte. Über die Schwimmeigenschaften hab ich mich nicht groß erkundigt, das habe ich versäumt.
Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle für meine Backup-Rute mal eine Schnur mitbestellen das nächste mal.

Soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein, aber ich selbst war sehr begeistert zum einen vom Shopinhaber selbst, der mir sehr nette und sehr brauchbare Auskünfte vor dem Kauf gegeben hat (und auch noch einen kleinen Rabatt gemacht hat) und zum anderen eben von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Ware.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## flx1337 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> bei fachversand-stollenwerk.de gibt es viele Angebote:
> 
> http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....d-40d1-832a-ae0b7570a394/productcategory.aspx
> 
> einfach ''Angebote+Restposten'' Seite 1 bis 7 anschauen und Angebote ab 0,99€ auch.



Salmo Slider für 5€  Hab erstmal 10 bestellt


----------



## Just4Fun (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....d67-4de5-949e-4bf41631f192/productdetail.aspx

Schnapper |bigeyes


----------



## Team Pöhl (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ne piketime 2 limited edition bei mir  wer interesse hat kann sich gern melden.
Gruß


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Just4Fun schrieb:


> http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....d67-4de5-949e-4bf41631f192/productdetail.aspx
> 
> Schnapper |bigeyes



nix schnapper??

DER AUFGERUFENE ARTIKEL EXISTIERT NICHT..............


----------



## ursel_01 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich habe eine ältere/alte 4000er Stradic für 57 Euro bekommen, recht günstig wie ich finde...  

Jan


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> nix schnapper??
> 
> DER AUFGERUFENE ARTIKEL EXISTIERT NICHT..............




Dann vmtl. ausverkauft.

Letztens ging es noch...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich habe gestern ein Schnäppchen gefunden,wiedermal beim Stollenwerk:

Antares CX,also das aktuelle 2013er Modell,für nur 120-160€

Dies sind Ruten die woanders alle knapp 100€ mehr kosten!

Leider ist die XH Version in 2,70m nicht dabei,sondern nur in 3m!

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....507-4c50-9288-c31a2b54d9f8/productdetail.aspx

Jürgen


----------



## Heali (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Unschlagbar

MAG-PRO EXTREME 1000 für schlappe 99€ find ich sehr geil den Preiss..

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MAG-PRO-EXTREME-1000

Heali


----------



## moppedx (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Salmo Slider für 5€  Hab erstmal 10 bestellt


 
Hab dort auch geräubert|supergri Teilweise super Schnäppchen.
Besten Dank für den Tip.
Bei zesox bitte mal die Neoprenrollentaschen beachten
Shimano oder Rod Glove!! Hab mir von beiden was bestellt


----------



## moppedx (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!
> Die Angeldomäne scheint Nachschub an Penn Slammer Rollen bekommen zu haben!!! Auf jeden Fall ist die 260er Slammer für 39,99€ wieder sofort lieferbar!!!.... Hab grade bestellt
> Wer also nen grundsolides Arbeitsröllchen sucht sollte bei dem UNSCHLAGBAREN
> Preis schnell zuschlagen!!!.... Letztes mal waren die Rollen auch ratzfatz vergriffen!!
> Schönes Wochenende!!!


 

Sind immer mal wieder drin!!
Hab mir selbst zwei Live Liner gekauft-Ich wollte keine, brauchte keine.Aber für den Kurs#d


----------



## xsxx226 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi,
bei der Domäne gibts die Shimano Rarenium zum guten Kurs!
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Shimano-Rarenium-CI4-2500-FA--486.html?refID=base


----------



## moppedx (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier gibts Technium DX zum super Kurs:
http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....c2b-490d-a19a-fc3319d8e027/productdetail.aspx


----------



## TimSchmidt (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi,

brauch noch mehr meinungen zur jerkkombo vom schirmer:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/1-80m-Steckkombi-Jerkbait-Wg-40-130g-49613p.html

OK, oder mehr Geld investieren. Wenn ja, welche zusammenstellung passt für Hecht und Zander bis 150 € ??

1000 Dank


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

:m

*Schicke Rütchen*


----------



## moppedx (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



moppedx schrieb:


> Hier gibts Technium DX zum super Kurs:
> http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....c2b-490d-a19a-fc3319d8e027/productdetail.aspx


 

Vergessen:
Wenn man dort schon vorher Kunde war und den neuen Katalog bekommen hat,bekommt man nochmals 10% |bigeyes


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

JRC Contact Bivvy 2Man PLUS Winterskin

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/31437

Gleich zuschlagen


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nächste Woche beim Lidl Pol-Brillen zu 4,99 !


----------



## ein Angler (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi
Das nenne ich mal ein Schnäppchen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330865877005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
#6


----------



## Rotauge (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Daiwa-Rute wird hier tatsächlich sehr günstig angeboten. Normalerweise liegt die um einiges höher, preislich gesehen.

Ist halt was für Liebhaber.


----------



## ein Angler (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi Rotauge
Was denkste was ich mich geärgert habe


----------



## rapaLLa04 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hat jemand n Tipp für n guten Allroundkescher, der sowohl für Raubfische als als auch kleinere Friedfische tauglich ist? Sollte 2Meter oder länger sein, um am Kanal auch an der Spundwand noch gut Keschern zu können. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Robinson-Kar..._Angelsport_Kescher_Netze&hash=item20cf01539c

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Für Karpfen gibts eh nen extra Kescher, dafür müsste er nicht taugen.


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sowas hatte ich auch son gesucht, letztlich bin ich für Spundwände nur bei den Sportexstangen mit entsprechenden Kescherkopf gelandet. Gerade ab 2,50 Tiefe gibt`s kaum noch was Vernünftiges.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das ist doch mal eine preiswerte Vollmetell-Rolle!
Sieht nicht schön aus, aber es kommt ja nicht auf Schönheit an.

hier gehts zur Rolle


----------



## willi333 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

suche eine gute karpfen rolle für 100€ kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine preiswerte Vollmetell-Rolle!
> Sieht nicht schön aus, aber es kommt ja nicht auf Schönheit an.
> 
> hier gehts zur Rolle


 


Die Rolle ist TOP! Fische die Rolle zum Forellenangeln!


----------



## der-michler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

_Quantum Smoke Spin_ ...
*199,95 €*
raubfischjagd...:k:k:k
:l:l:l
SCHNAPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawatoni (25. März 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Was haltet ihr davon?


Godfather III 1,90m Dropshot 129,90

SportsArc 810 für 65,-


http://www.angelshopgoch.de/


|wavey:


----------



## SlimeSlime (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Was meint ihr hierzu?
100er Action Shad Gummifisch Gummiköder Kunstköder Sortiment

Is ja recht günstig, bin mir nur nicht sicher obs der letzte sch....ist...#c


----------



## odinherne (4. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

na ja , ich würde es nicht kaufen


SlimeSlime schrieb:


> Was meint ihr hierzu?
> 100er Action Shad Gummifisch Gummiköder Kunstköder Sortiment
> 
> Is ja recht günstig, bin mir nur nicht sicher obs der letzte sch....ist...#c


----------



## SlimeSlime (8. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



odinherne schrieb:


> na ja , ich würde es nicht kaufen



hab ich auch nicht #d
hab wo anders einzelne bestellt, sind zwar "nur" ca 50+50jigköpfe für ~70€ denke aber dann sind es auch gute!


----------



## sp!nner (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Daiwa T3 bei A&M für 299,99€ unschlagbares Angebot! 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...aitcast-Rolle-Japan-Hammerpreis_p20064_x2.htm


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@ Miesling27

Hier geht es um vereinzelte gute Angebote und nicht um 
allgemeine Shopempfehlungen. Daher wurde Dein Beitrag entfernt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo Boardies... 

bin bei Ebay auf das hier gestoßen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310651265575...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung damit sammeln können?? 

Sehen ja aus wie die Zalt´s aus Schweden, nur kann man bei dem Preis auf Laufverhalten und Co vertrauen?? #c

Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen... MfG |wavey:


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX

taugt das was? hat die wer? oder Ladenhüter?
Danke


----------



## panazonics (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies...
> 
> bin bei Ebay auf das hier gestoßen:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/310651265575?var=610185052189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ...


 ...habe mal ne Testbestellung vor drei Tagen losgeschickt, mal sehen wann der Pseudo Zalt kommt ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX
> 
> taugt das was? hat die wer? oder Ladenhüter?
> Danke



Ein absolut feines Teil, super Preis/Leistungsverhältniß!!

Leider ist die 40er ausverkauft und mir die 20er zu klein, die 60er deutlich zu groß.


----------



## Ederseeangler (24. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich besitze auch die Sorön und bin ebenfalls begeistert. Ich habe die 40er. Im Angeleinsatz war sie zwar bisher noch nicht, hat aber eine absolut geniale Schnurverlegung und fühlt sich auch sehr wertig an


----------



## pely66 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

eine interessante Angebot was hier in DE nicht zu finden ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/320934307228...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich dachte ich stell das mal hier rein, könnte ja jemanden interessieren. 
Hier gibt es das 270er XH Modell der Shimano Lesath BX für 399.99€.
Weiss nicht, ob ich sie mir zulegen soll. Der Wille ist zwar da, aber das Geld nicht.
Ihr könnt mir einen Gefallen tun und sie kaufen, dass würde mein Gewissen ein wenig beruhigen |supergri


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wenn man wüsste wo |supergri


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Peinliche Aktion |rolleyes

Da vergiss man das wichtigste.....

http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Lesath-BX


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

kennt jemand nen Shop, wo es günstig einen Feeder-Chair gibt von Korum, Rive, Preston oder Matrix??


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



max1208 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130900879643?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Angelrolle



Hat es nicht gereicht das du schon mit deinem anderen Namen einen Thread für deine eBay Auktionen aufgemacht hast? So langsam ist es nicht mehr witzig |gr:


----------



## Norge Fan (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hat es nicht gereicht das du schon mit deinem anderen Namen einen Thread für deine eBay Auktionen aufgemacht hast? So langsam ist es nicht mehr witzig |gr:



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, miese Nummer.

Das beste wäre dich zu sperren !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Thomas wird es schon noch machen ....

Edit: Ohhhhh, jetzt is er weg


----------



## sandmagic (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen Shop, wo es günstig einen Feeder-Chair gibt von Korum, Rive, Preston oder Matrix??



Schau mal hier:
http://www.friedfischen.de/Stuehle-Liegen-Tische/

Hab dort allerdings noch nie bestellt.
Gruß
sandmagic


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich kauf ja eigentlich keinen Angelkram im Baumarkt, aber gestern hab ich mir zwei Boxen geholt: http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Kleinte...tikel.html?sourceCat=S877&WT.svl=artikel_text
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Twisterfest sind, aber für Wobbler passt es bestimmt. Und zu dem Preis bekomme ich die nciht im Angelshop.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die sind fest, alle boxen wo irgendwo PP eingeprägt ist können das ab.


----------



## pikeme (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



panazonics schrieb:


> ...habe mal ne Testbestellung vor drei Tagen losgeschickt, mal sehen wann der Pseudo Zalt kommt ;-)



Und konntest du die Teile schon zu Wasser lassen? Würd mich ja mal interessieren, wie die laufen und die Qualität ist.

Mit bestem Dank!
Felix


----------



## entspannt (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab ein Schnäppchen aufgetan, für alle die die gerne mal einen Film am Wasser drehen wollen oder VIELE Fangbilder machen. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine echt gute SD Karte mit 64 gb und schnell ist sie auch. Und das für 39 euro!

http://www.dealfaktor.de/2013/05/sa...eicherkarte-30mbps-nur-3990eur-statt-4710eur/


----------



## biba123 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Schweden-Urlaub habe ich  einem "Erst-Angler" zu einem solchen Paket geraten:

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-Revolution-Spin-Combo?x56795=772086073fe751ec43599d3747e4abe3

Um Interesse zu entwickeln und sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Fisch zu überlisten m.M.n. kein Fehlkauf. Wie seht ihr es? 

Falls es lukrativere Alternativen gibt, lasst es mich wissen!

Gruß
biba


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe soeben bei visdeal 3 Rapala Xrap Saltwater in 10 cm für 20€ all in bestellt. Denke günstiger kommt man an den Tollen Köder nicht.

http://visdeal.nl/de/deals/rapala-x...?_et=b2b8df082e9ff2a1d4bc5b9638402fc3eb2f63d3

MfG Joe


----------



## Sport_fischer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die hab ich auch bestellt, genauso die Blue Fox Glow Spinner


----------



## heja85 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

momentan gibt es bei Sportsdirect einen Ausverkauf and Angelzubehör.
http://www.sportsdirect.com/fishing

Habe selbst dort schon bestellt und der Versand klappt reibungslos und schnell. Ist aus UK


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wer ein simples, aber gutes Arbeitsmesser braucht: Bei Bauhaus gibt es das Mora 840 für 7,95.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## m-a-x (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Drei Jackson Lake Walker für 15,95€ + 2,95€ Versand


http://visdeal.nl/de/deals/jackson-lake-walker-pluggen?_et=cae0bd4212d696471bc576b204c39098993e4b83


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (7. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Toller Gutschein 

http://dailydeal.de/national/shopping-de/gutschein-shopping-freizeit-zesox-290713

Schon zum zweiten mal. Ich habe mir schon einen geholt und mir ne schöne Shimano Polbrille und die Blutbombetten geholt gestern angekommen, Montag bestellt.

Nur für Neukunden !! 
Muss sich meine Freundin wohl noch mal anmelden :m

Gruß FG

PS: man kann kein Link rein Kopieren also einfach selber mal bei DD schauen


----------



## ZZanderss (15. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Angelzentrale Herrieden bekommt man die Shimano Select Shad (Boddenrute) aktuell für 149,-€ aber nur bei Anruf


----------



## Bergdoktor (26. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Im Shop von MIKA Products gibt es noch bis Samstag eine "6 für 4-Aktion". Wenn man 4 Karpfenbleie mit gleichem Gewicht kauft, gibt es 2 weitere Bleie mit diesem Gewicht gratis dazu.

Da scheint es jetzt öfter solche Aktionen zu geben. Letzten Monat gab es eine ähnliche Aktion mit Haken, da war ich aber leider zu spät. |rolleyes

Den Shop findet ihr unter www.mp-direct.de


----------



## kawatoni (12. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ab Montag 30% 
http://www.angelshopgoch.de/


----------



## MIG 29 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Fox Rage Slick Stick SDR und Water Taxi im Angebot bei:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/product-specials.php?count=40


----------



## x2it (29. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Momentan gibts bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen *Rapala* für *4,99* €!!


----------



## MIG 29 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Shimano Rollen, wie Stradic, Technium im Angebot bei www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de. Auf " alle sonderangebote" klicken, ab Seite 2 gibt's die Rollen.


----------



## moppedx (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Anglelsport-Schirmher hat im Moment gute Angebote.
Speedmaster light Feeder für 129€ inklusive. Porto
oder Vierer Buzzer Bars ,das Paar für 10€


----------



## Kahlkopp (23. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.angel-preishammer.de/ang...ll-fighter-br4pif-angelshop.html#.UojXHY3rgfE

cormoran bull fighter Freilaufrolle - ne super Rolle für den Preis


----------



## Toppel (24. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kahlkopp schrieb:


> http://www.angel-preishammer.de/ang...ll-fighter-br4pif-angelshop.html#.UojXHY3rgfE
> 
> cormoran bull fighter Freilaufrolle - ne super Rolle für den Preis



Kein Deal...
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?p_id=rc0162&category_path=0_3860_3864&referer=froogle&gclid=CKHZj_b__LoCFUdZ3godCAwAjA


----------



## Kahlkopp (24. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

sry... trotzdem ein gutes Angebot =)


----------



## Lorenz (30. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Der ein oder andere hier wird sicher die G1000 Mischgewebe Hosen von FjällRäven kennen und schätzen. Meine drei haben sich auch bezahlt gemacht. Da zwei langsam aber sicher auseinanderfallen, hab ich mal nach Alternativen geguckt.

Mischgewebehose (65% Polyester/ 35% Baumwolle) von Dassy aus dem Berufsbekleidungsladen für 29,95. Ich bin gespannt wie die sich schlägt für den Preis.





"Gröberes" Material, fühlt sich rauer an...




YKK Reißverschluss, doppelte/dreifache Nähte,...


----------



## moppedx (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nordfishing77 hat im Moment gute Angebote
Beastmaster Spinnruten für 50€
Speedmaster Spinnruten für unter 90€
zwei Rapalas fürn zehner
Shimano trible Carpschnur für 17€
Shimano Sling Bag für 13€ und,und...


----------



## hayesgalore (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wenn wir gerade bei Nordfishing sind, ich finde die Fliegenruten die sie jetzt neu haben sind auch ziemlich günstig!


----------



## xsxx226 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier ist zur Zeit die 902er Rocksweeper im Angebot!
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....o=p5477_Abu-Garcia-Rocksweeper-Nano-Spin.html


----------



## MIG 29 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Für BC-Freaks würde das vilt. interessieren:

Daiwa T3 1016HL-TW für 189,99€ bei:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...aion-Carbon-Rahmen_c792-806-807_p51354_x2.htm


----------



## MIG 29 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ecogear Baits für 4,99€ unter Close Out(Ausverkauf) bei:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Sonderangebote

PS: gute Kunstköder müssen nicht teuer sein!


----------



## Hann. Münden (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Balzer Aqua 3300 Freilaufrolle für 22Euro inkl. Versand(Weihnachtsaktion).
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WEIHNACHTSAK...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3cd9813eb8

Kurzinfo:
http://www.angler-talk.de/index.php/Thread/171-Testrolle-Balzer/


----------



## MIG 29 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wer auf JDM - Zeug steht, Sonderangebote bei:

www.nippon-tackle.com/Sonderangebote


----------



## hummelhuhn (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier gibts 2 Spro PowerCatcher Wobbler zum Preis von einem. Aber nur direkt im Laden, nicht online. Für Karpfenangler könnte es auch interessant sein.

http://angelshopgoch.de/angebote.html


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Verschiedene Illex-Wobbler reduziert: http://www.carpfishing.de/index.php?cat=c115_Wobbler.html&filter_id=165&page=2


----------



## c-laui (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier die Mitchell Mag Pro lite in 2 bis 8g. Es handelt sich hier um die Evx Version. Heute kam meine an. Hatte einfach mal 37 Euro vorgeschlagen. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321304463259


----------



## JohannesF (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe mir auch die mitchell bestellt. Ich habe 35 vorgeschlagen und es wurde angenommen. Also versuchts ruhig noch drunter!


----------



## Teimi (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

28 funktioniert auch 

Was haltet ihr von der Rute? Ist sie zum leichten gufieren auf Zander zu gebrauchen?
Spitzenaktion, schneller harter Blank?

Grüße


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

??? 2-8g in der Länge zum Gufi angeln? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## c-laui (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich denke für leichte Köpfe geht sie auch mit kleinen Gummis. Denke grad so an die Flash J.


----------



## Burney (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab für 30 zugeschlagen 

Wie habt ihr bezahlt? Steht ja Barzahlung bei Abholung?! Er bietet aber auch Versand an, daher vermute ich einen Fehler...

Habs blöderweise erst nach Abgabe des Vorschlages gesehen


----------



## c-laui (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Der schickt ne Rechnung inklusive Versandkosten. Und dann per Vorkasse (Überweisung).


----------



## chrix (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sicher das es sich um die EVX handelt?
Vom Gewicht der Rute kommts nicht hin. Die EVX wiegt doch bloß 98 gr. und die ist mit 145 gr. angegeben.


----------



## c-laui (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin. Da ist auch angegeben das man Ausgleichsgewichte einsetzen kann, was nicht so ist. Hab meine jetzt nicht gewogen, aber es steht definitiv evx auf der Rute.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## JohannesF (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Vom Bild her wäre es auch die evx. Meine ist leider noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Lidl gibts ab Donnerstag (glaube ich, habs Datum schon wieder vergessen) wieder Polbrillen für kleines Geld.


----------



## MIG 29 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Koppers Live Target Wobbler ab 7,99€ bei:

www.angeln-shop.de, im Shop auf Restposten gehen dann auf ab 7,99€.

geniale Köder.  :m


----------



## Roooney (22. März 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

So hab meine bekommen und somit kann ich die Combo auch beruhigt hier Teilen. 

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Taipan-Jigoku-Abu-Garcia-Orra-SX-Baitcaster-Bundle_3846.html

Ist eine Baitcaster Combo 
*Taipan Jigoku + Abu Garcia Orra SX.*



Die Orra SX ist ja gemeinhin bekannt und kostet ca. 100€ im Netz. Die Rute macht auf den ersten Blick einen Vernünftigen Eindruck und ist sauber verarbeitet. 

Ideal für Einsteiger ins BC.




Grüße #6


----------



## reloop34 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

*bei ebay schöne Jenzi Fliegenfischer Weste ersteigert

mit Versand : 21 € -----passt:m



*


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. April 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Spitzzange als Hakenlösezange für 1,99€ bei LIDL ab dem 10.04.

http://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-zange/p173506-c12691


----------



## MIG 29 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Maria Yamashita Wobbler mit 30% Rabatt: 

http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/

#h


----------



## Hann. Münden (26. Mai 2014)

*Aufbewahrungsboxen für Angeln*

Angebotsgültigkeit	26.05.14 - 01.06.14 

Im Dänischen Bettenlager gibt es aktuell extrem preisreduzierte durchsichtige Aufbewahrungsboxen(mit Rollen) für 4,99€ . Sind fürs unters Bett schieben gedacht.
http://www.daenischesbettenlager.de/shop/unterbettroller-2.html?cid=482&mode=grid

Kann man wunderbar als Wurmfarm(für Kompostwürmer) umfunktionieren, in dem man einfach Löcher in den Deckel bohrt.
Ansonsten auch für andere Angelutensilien brauchbar, damit z.B. im Auto Ordnung herrscht.
Weiterhin für Feederfutter usw nutzbar...

Leichte Klappstühle("Regiestühle") für 7,77€, gibt es dort auch aktuell.


----------



## kreuzass (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen bei Penny eine Wathose für 5,99€ gekauft (war bereits reduziert, glaube von 10,99€).
Für 5,99€ kann ich da nicht viel falsch machen und zur Not habe ich halt günstig Gummistiefel gekauft... so hatte ich damals gedacht. Und, naja. Ich habe günstig Gummistiefel gekauft, denn die Wathose war schnell kaputt.
Bin lediglich leicht an einem meiner Rutenhalten hängen geblieben und schon hatte ich ein riesiges Loch in der Hose.
Dabei hat der Rutenhalter abgerundete Finger und die sind nicht gerade klein.

Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Wathose nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## stephan148 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kann man bei dem Angebot was falsch machen??

http://nordfishing77.at/deine-2-x-1...ck-rapala-wobbler-wie-man-sie-auch-dreht.html


----------



## MIG 29 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



stephan148 schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Angebot was falsch machen??
> 
> http://nordfishing77.at/deine-2-x-1...ck-rapala-wobbler-wie-man-sie-auch-dreht.html



eigentlich nicht, aber ich würde trotzdem nicht kaufen!


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Kommt immer drauf an. 
Wenn Du aus so einem Set am Ende nur zwei Modelle effektiv fischst, hast Du am Ende draufgezahlt. 
Aber vom Stückpreis her auf alle Fälle ein super Angebot. 
Petri


----------



## orgel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



stephan148 schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Angebot was falsch machen??
> 
> http://nordfishing77.at/deine-2-x-1...ck-rapala-wobbler-wie-man-sie-auch-dreht.html



Wenn ich mir die Einzelpreise im Netz für die Wobbler so anschaue, sind die 125,90 und gesparten 98,13 vielleicht auf die ursprüngliche UVP bezogen und wären inzwischen deutlich günstiger zu haben. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht für 27,77 (auch unter Einbeziehung der Versandkosten). Schau Dir die Modelle der Wobbler vorher genau an, ob du damit was anfangen kannst. Aber bei dem Preis könnte man die nicht benötigten auch z.B. in der Bucht wieder loswerden... Den Shop scheint es ja zumindest schon ein wenig länger zu geben und viele haben auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119409


----------



## stephan148 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab die Rapalas Montag bestellt, sind heute angekommen #6
Werden die nächsten Tage mal getestet:q


----------



## blaze (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Leider zeitlich begrenz aber für den ein oder anderen vielleicht super:
http://de.sportsdirect.com/f44s/angeln
bietet momentan versandkostenfreie Lieferungen.
Dazu gibt es dann noch einen 20% Gutschein "SUN20".

Damit sind ein paar sehr sehr gute Preise möglich.


----------



## orgel (11. August 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



stephan148 schrieb:


> Hab die Rapalas Montag bestellt, sind heute angekommen #6
> Werden die nächsten Tage mal getestet:q



Und? Gibt es schon Ergebnisse?


----------



## Fattony (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gibt es so etwas wie die Geizhals Seite nur für Angelsachen?
 Wäre ja mal eine Idee..
 Will mir nämlich die Chub Outkast kaufen - nur keine Ahnung in welchem Online Shop die zzt am billigsten ist. #c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fattony schrieb:


> Gibt es so etwas wie die Geizhals Seite nur für Angelsachen?
> Wäre ja mal eine Idee..
> Will mir nämlich die Chub Outkast kaufen - nur keine Ahnung in welchem Online Shop die zzt am billigsten ist. #c


Da wirst du wohl auf die altbekannten zurückgreifen müssen.
http://www.google.de/shopping
https://www.google.de/search?output...6.products-cc..0.1.133.9BIc5oEvE_U&gws_rd=ssl

Da sind zwar noch lange nicht alle Shops mit bei, beim Angeln ist das aber eh so eine Sache. Die meisten Shops sind da nicht aktuell und nehmen als solche Programmen kaum teil.


----------



## ralle (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Fattony schrieb:


> Gibt es so etwas wie die Geizhals Seite nur für Angelsachen?
> Wäre ja mal eine Idee..
> Will mir nämlich die Chub Outkast kaufen - nur keine Ahnung in welchem Online Shop die zzt am billigsten ist. #c




http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/MainSearchProductCategory.html?q=Chub+Outkast


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hey Leute

Bin auf der Suche nach Dropshot haken, genauer gesagt Stand-out-haken. Im Laden um die Ecke gibt's die nicht und im Netz finde ich nur Größen bis 2/0.
Da ich nicht weiß wie die ausfallen, hab ich die Befürchtung, dass sie zu klein für meine shads von Lieblingsköder sind. 
Welche verwendet ihr denn so und wo gibt's die?
Ach ja zielfisch Zander/Hecht 
P.S. Sorry wenn das Thema hier fehl am Platz ist, wollt aber kein extra trööt starten

MfG Tobi


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Im Angelshop Goch gibt es auf fast alle Wobbler 50 %. Dank der sowieso schon humanen Preise kann man hier echt sparen. Leider kein Onlineshop.


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Ebay sind nochmal preiswert Penn Spinfisher SSG aufgetaucht...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-Spinfisher-550SSG-550-SSG-Spinn-Fisher-1154063-neu-/381016992596?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item58b661eb54

Günstiger kommt man wohl nicht mehr an das gute Teil...eine Rolle, die bis Sohn und Enkel hält...


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und noch ein Schnapper: Die Mitchell Mag Pro EVX 2,68 mit 60 Gramm ist wieder lieferbar  und das zu einem äußerst attraktiven Preis.

Eine höherklassige Spinrute für weniger Geld wird schwer...das ist nahezu geschenkt für die Ruten, finde ich.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/mitchell-mag-pro-lite-evx-892mh-15-60-spin-2-68m-15-60g/http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...N0TpH99yyy4pEdzRsPNNfboxqLXHy5ztqZhoCBYLw_wcB


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

schreib mal deine Anmelde Daten rein:q|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Link is korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis  .


----------



## donak (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Link is korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis  .



Link ist immer noch das Login.


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ok. Sucht einfach Mitchell Mag Pro EVX . Bei mir gehts ohne Anmeldung. Die 2.68er gibt es für 69.99.


----------



## Tobi92 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Also bei mir am Handy funktioniert die Verlinkung einwandfrei


----------



## MOORLA (17. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gerade gibt es eine Kennenlern Aktion mit 20% Rabatt auf die Köder von Noike bei www.lurenatic.de

Die kleinen Gummis sind echt 'ne Augenweide und haben bei uns dieses Jahr schon viele und schöne Barsche gebracht. Die fangen wir blöde.

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach dort bestellt. Es war immer alles in bester Ordnung und schon am nächstes Tag bei mir. Absolut zu empfehlen und sehr netter, junger Laden. LG Alex


----------



## ulfisch (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wens interessiert 
http://www.artoffishing.co.uk/index.php?route=product/special&sort=ps.price&order=DESC
the artoffishing haut gerade einige Seabass Ruten und mehr  von u.a. Yamaga Blanks raus, die Preise liegen in etwa auf Japan Niveau man würde sich aber den lästigen Zoll ersparen da aus GB
Die Early Serie ist wirklich fein und mMn nach ne super Wobbler Rute(hatte die 108XMLRF)die Ballistick Serie ist etwas  straffer.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Morgen ist Black Friday. Manche Onlineshops machen da sicher mit.


----------



## maedx (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wenn jemand aus Augsburg und Umgebung kommt...

Preise waren so schon immer auf Onlineniveau.

http://www.fishing-island.homepage.eu/raeumungsverkauf_wegen_geschaeftsschliessung_13688002.html


----------



## Mainhatten (27. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Morgen ist Black Friday. Manche Onlineshops machen da sicher mit.


Zesox -11%


----------



## MOORLA (28. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Morgen ist Black Friday. Manche Onlineshops machen da sicher mit.


Bei www.lurenatic.de gibt es bis zu 50% Rabatt hab ich gehört. Ich denke das lohnt mal so richtig. LG Alex


----------



## OSSSSE (28. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier noch ein Angebot für die jenigen die auf der suche nach einer Jigrute sind.

http://www.nordfishing77.at/deine-7...o-yasei-spinning-zander-pleasure-mit-300.html


----------



## Mainhatten (29. November 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Heute 18:45 in Amazon Blitzdeals
Martini Filetiermesser 23cm
Ob es ein Schnäppchen wird sieht man natürlich jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Toppel (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Es gibt gerade 50% Rabatt auf alle Köder bei Salmo.pl!

Serh gute Preise. Beim Perch leider nur eine Farbe..

http://salmo.h2g.pl/index.php?controller=prices-drop


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Angebot für die jenigen die auf der suche nach einer Jigrute sind.
> 
> http://www.nordfishing77.at/deine-7...o-yasei-spinning-zander-pleasure-mit-300.html



Die Aussage ist definitiv falsch.
Mit der Rute kann man nicht jiggen, auch nicht faulenzen.
Die Rute hat ein reales Wg. von 20gr max 25gr.

Sie taugt zum Forellenangeln und zum Dropshotten.
Ich benutze sie auch zum MeFo Angeln bei Schönwetter.


----------



## OSSSSE (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja das habe ich später auch gesehen. Verziehen sei mir der Fehler.


----------



## moppedx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Für Forellenangler evtl. Interessant
Es gibt im Moment die Zeitschrift AngelseeAktuell
+ das Jahresmesser “Stör“ als Abopaket für 19,20€.
Das Messer kostet sonst schon ca.28€


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo, ich habe gerade mal ordentlich gegoogelt - aber das Angebot nicht finden können. Hast Du bitte einen Link zum Angebot oder kannst bitte beschreiben, wo dieses Angebot zu finden ist bitte? 

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße aus der verschneiten Eifel

Eddy


----------



## moppedx (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi.
steht nur in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Angelseeaktuell.
Anrufen oder per Mail ordern.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke sehr - unter welcher TelNr. bzw. welcher Mailadresse bitte ?? Genau da gibt's nix im Net zu lesen, sondern nur den nichtssagenden ABO-Service?

Herzliche Grüße
Eddy


----------



## moppedx (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Am besten mal unter  Jahr-tsv (Verlag) gucken.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## MOORLA (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hey Leute,
mir ist eine coole Aktion bei Lurenatic.de aufgefallen. Da gibts seit gestern eine 20%-Aktion auf die Sunline-Schnur Neuheiten:

http://www.lurenatic.de/schnur/

Ich selber fische die Schnur auch auf einigen meiner Rollen... ich bin begeistert. Eventuell hilft der Link dem ein oder anderen... ich werde auf jeden Fall bestellen :-D

LG Alex


----------



## vermesser (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Ebay gibts Fenwick Salmon Forellen/ Steelhead Ruten, die mit Sicherheit auch als leichte Meforuten taugen.

Wenn ich im Netz gucke, sind die sonst deutlich teurer...und Fenwick hat ja einen richtig guten Ruf...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fenwick-Salmon-Forellenrute-2-59m-Medium-4-22g-/251532222272?


----------



## ValMac (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das sieht ja mal richtig günstig aus... Soll ichs kaufen? 
24 x Rundkopfjig 3,5g, 5,5g, 10g, 15g, 18g, 23g um 9,50€

http://www.ebay.de/itm/24-x-Rundkop...3g-Set-Stueck-Jigkopf-Jigkoepfe-/271588146378


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-rolle-chronos-xd-8-pif 

Ist zwar eine Cormoran  , aber ich bin sehr positiv überrascht. Die Rolle macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Massiv verschraubte Kurbel, kein Spiel, super verstellbare Bremse...nix wackelt und jackelt...also für DEN Preis (und mit dem AB Rabatt) eine super Rolle. Mal gucken, ob die langfristig auch hält. 

Aber bisher bin ich überrascht...sollte Cormoran etwa wider jeder Erwartung Rollen bauen können??? Kaum zu glauben. Aber is ja Garantie drauf   .

Allerdings sehe ich den UVP nicht da, wo ihn Gerlinger sieht...ich sehe die Rolle eher auf dem Niveau einer Sargus, Black Arc oder ähnlich, also bei 70-80 Euro. Trotzdem ein guter Kurs für das Gebotene...


----------



## strignatz (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nicht schlecht , melde dich mal wenn du mehr über die Rolle sagen kannst. In welcher Größe hast du sie gekauft und was wird ihr Einsatzbereich? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Theoretisch vom Belly auf Dorsch und Mefo. Ist eine 2500er, was ich mir geholt habe.

Realistisch wie gesagt irgendwas unter 100 Euro...für 160 oder was Gerlinger schreibt, würde ich was anderes kaufen.

Für 35 dürfte es wenig besseres geben  .


----------



## Angler2097 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ist nicht alles schlecht von Cormoran. Ich habe auch eine Freilaufrolle von denen und die ist echt in Ordnung #6


----------



## Zanderfürst (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Denkt ihr die ist auch in Ordnung für den Strand? Oder für den Bodden zum Zander angeln?


----------



## ValMac (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab sie mir mal gekauft... Ich werd mal schaun wie sie sich so mit Salzwasser schlägt, da es nächsten Sonntag nach Kroatien zum Spinnfischen geht...


Gesendet von iPod touch mit Tapatalk


----------



## vermesser (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Sgoallstar schrieb:


> Denkt ihr die ist auch in Ordnung für den Strand? Oder für den Bodden zum Zander angeln?



Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen in meinen Urlaub letzte Woche für beides zu empfehlen, ja.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Savage Gear Bushwhacker für 37.95
klick


----------



## Mainhatten (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ich wollte keine Katze kaufen


----------



## Holz Hecht (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wieso?, So ne Katze gibt sicherlich nen Hammer Welsköder und für 38€ darf man sich auch nicht beschweren|supergri


----------



## c-laui (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Naja. 1. April halt !


----------



## Michael_05er (1. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Dann doch eher das hier http://www.moef.dk/fishfingers/


----------



## moppedx (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

bei Gerlinger gibts die Beastmaster Pelletwaggler für 67€
oder Dam Devil Stick für 17€ oder oder....
+ nochmals 10% Frühlingsrabatt.
Der Hammer!!!


----------



## Zerdan (19. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wobbler sind hier um über 60 % gesenkt....
http://www.angel-domaene.de/rapala-7er-promotion-profi-wobbler-set--17262.html


----------



## MOORLA (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier nochmal eine richtig coole Aktion bei Lurenatic:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/der-blanke-wahnsinn-zum-saisonstart-n20

Da kann man nochmal richtig sparen.


----------



## JasonP (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Falls jemand gerade ein gutes Angebot für 2+1 Bissanzeigerset sucht, kann gerne mal hier gucken


----------



## ulfisch (2. August 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei A&M gibt es die 
Daiwa GEKKABIJING MX für einen Hunni
ein sehr guter Preis mMn, ich brauche leider keine L-Rolle im Moment ist aber ein Top Angebot.


----------



## Kaka (2. August 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Bei A&M gibt es die
> Daiwa GEKKABIJING MX für einen Hunni
> ein sehr guter Preis mMn, ich brauche leider keine L-Rolle im Moment ist aber ein Top Angebot.



Fischt die hier jemand?


----------



## MOORLA (31. August 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Zur Info Leute:
Bei Lurenatic ist momentan einiges im Angebot. Künstköder von Molix sind 25% günstiger und auf Zubehör von OMTD gibt es ebenfalls 25% Rabatt:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/molix.html
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/omtd.html


----------



## Kaka (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Rocke für 140 €, Stradic ci4+ 1000 und Rarenium ci4+ 3000 SFB für 109 €. Biomaster auch günstig:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/abu-garcia-rocksweeper-nano-601ml--1007.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-stradic-ci4-1000-fa--16041.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-rarenium-ci4-3000-sfb--19335.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-biomaster-2500-fb--546.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-biomaster-3000-sfb--547.html


----------



## jkc (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Penn Slammer im Angebot

Bah, da wird einem ja echt übel bei den Preisen; reizt ja echt sich die gesamte Serie doppelt auf Halde zu legen - nur wofür? Vermutlich bekomme ich meine jetzigen in meinem Leben schon nicht aufgebraucht.

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...llen-1/penn-slammer-rollen/detail.jsf?reset=0

Grüße JK


----------



## KarlK (19. September 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier gibts das meiner Meinung nach astreine Flourocarbon von Sunline extrem stark vergünstigt  in der Großspule 

http://www.gerlinger.de/sunline-siglon-flourocarbon-laenge-200m

Von allen meinen bisher getesten Fluoroleinen hat mir die Sunline bisher noch am besten gefallen, Tragkraft & Durchmesser stimmen ebenfalls nach eigenen Test 

Prädikat SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT!


----------



## Purist (19. September 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Penn Slammer im Angebot
> 
> Bah, da wird einem ja echt übel bei den Preisen; reizt ja echt sich die gesamte Serie doppelt auf Halde zu legen - nur wofür?



Meine 260er habe ich vor fast 3 Jahren schon für 39,95€ gekauft. Damals hieß es: Auslaufmodell, seitdem ging der Preis immer nur nach oben.


----------



## Inni (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



KarlK schrieb:


> Hier gibts das meiner Meinung nach astreine Flourocarbon von Sunline extrem stark vergünstigt  in der Großspule
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/sunline-siglon-flourocarbon-laenge-200m
> 
> ...




Haben die da in der Liste die Gewichtsangaben lb und kg vertauscht?


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Inni schrieb:


> Haben die da in der Liste die Gewichtsangaben lb und kg vertauscht?



Oder einfach nur weniger betrügerische Angaben gemacht, als manch Konkurrenz?:q


----------



## RuebeKauf (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling...ox_Warrior_ES_12ft_2_75lbs_Wilkerling_Edition

https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/32263/Okuma_Longbow_Bait_Feeder_LB_50

Top-Karpfencombo in der Preisklasse.
Hab ich jetzt 2mal gefischt und bin absolut begeistert.
Die Longbow gibts in der 60er Version für das gleiche Geld. 
Für die 2,75lbs-Rute reicht mir aber die 50er.
Ich werde jetzt nach und nach meine derzeitigen Rollen, die teilweise teurer waren, durch die Longbow ersetzen.
Für das Geld gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## randio (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Lurenatic haut gerade ein paar Sunline Schnüre für -25% raus.


----------



## Kaka (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier wird scheinbar die Konkursmasse von Zesox verscherbelt. Vielleicht findet ihr ja was. Ich habe mich mit meinen geliebten DUO Wobblern eingedeckt. Kosten zwischen 8 und 9 €. Also fast 50 % billiger als sonst.

http://get-the-fish.com/


----------



## moppedx (17. Oktober 2015)

*Powermesh*

Es gibt sie schon länger bei A&m im Angebot. 
Die Powermesh Float für ca.80€
Ruten sind der Hammer.Gehen bis ins Handteil stehen trotzdem gut.Richtige Fun Ruten.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Yoriio (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Ulla Popken gibt es einige schicke Funktionsjacken für knapp 99 Euro. Die Jacken sind in XXL Größe und hier unter http://www.ullapopken.de/de/kategorien/Herrenmode/ erhältlich!


----------



## moppedx (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kaka schrieb:


> Hier wird scheinbar die Konkursmasse von Zesox verscherbelt. Vielleicht findet ihr ja was. Ich habe mich mit meinen geliebten DUO Wobblern eingedeckt. Kosten zwischen 8 und 9 €. Also fast 50 % billiger als sonst.
> 
> http://get-the-fish.com/



Besten Dank.
Teilweise super Schnäppchen.


----------



## stefan_wiech (4. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

N'abend, 
habe gerade noch paar Schnäppchen entdeckt: http://www.angler-markt.de/shop-guenstige-angeln.htm da wird wohl für den einen oder anderen was dabei sein


----------



## moppedx (5. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Im Moment haut Fischdeal wieder gute Angebote im Ruten Sektor raus.Spinn;Karpfen und Fliegenrute


----------



## Kaka (12. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Fox Rage Shad Jigger Rapid sehr günstig: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Rage-Ter...hash=item4d3b3bb47b:m:mhtMnBv7X1WV2sAQHZbqKdA

Der hat sie auch immer wieder als Auktion drin. Da gehen sie knapp unter dem Preis weg.


----------



## RayZero (20. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab gerade im Schwesterforum Barsch-Alarm gesehen, dass es bei Lurenatic.de jetzt den neuen Noike Ninja gibt:

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/barschkoder/noike-ninja-3.html

bis 06.12 bekommt man 20% Rabatt. 

Ich dachte ich poste es hier auch mal im AB, da es ja auch einige Gummipäpste  hier gibt, welcher ein neuer Köder eventuell interessiert #h

Was ich auch interessant finde, sind die Blog Artikel zu dem besagten Gummifisch. Es wurde quasi die komplette Entwicklung dokumentiert - auf jeden Fall sehr lesenswert #6

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog


----------



## randio (27. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wo du/wir gerade bei Lurenatic sind...

Die haben heute Black Friday Sale bis -70%!!!
Das ein oder andere Schnäppchen war heute schon dabei.

Die Angeldomäne hat auch Black Friday Sale.
u.a. ne 6000er Stradic für 99 Flocken!!!


----------



## jkc (27. November 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

...und vor Paris steht Micky Maus.:g

Bei KL-Angelsport einige Savage Gear-Köder reduziert u.a. 40er Real Eel für 14€, was ich immer noch für teuer halte.

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/savage-gear-real-eel-lb-40-cm-gold-karamel-nl.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Alex.k (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schönes Angebot. Zwei verschiedene Modelle der Lesath CX. Für gerade mal 415-419€. Hier ansehen.

Grüße.


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei A&M in der Abverkaufsliste sind schöne Schnapper drin (die kommt per Mail). 

U.a. Shimano Yasei Spinning Twitch M und H (WEISSE) für je 59,99€ .


----------



## felixR (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Lurenatic hat gerade ne Aktion mit gratis Geschenken und auch sonst einiges reduziert: http://www.lurenatic.de/de/blog/als-dank-fur-euren-support-geschenke-zu-jeder-bestellung-ab-60-n35


Edit. Sorry das ich erst ein neues Thema auf gemacht hab. Hab den Thread nicht gefunden.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

wer einen thomas philipps in seiner nähe hat, kann sich dort einen olivgrünen thermoanzug für 8€ zulegen.
auf seite zwei: https://www.thomas-philipps.de/prospekte/KW1_2016/


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Zu dem Thermoanzug ist abver leider zu sagen, dass er nicht nässefest ist und nicht besonders gut sitzt. Ich habe den da (von ner früheren Aktion für 5 Euro gekauft). Für etwas mehr Geld Skiklamotten vom Kik sind ratsamer. 
Die Jacke von dem Ding liegt unten nicht gut an (zieht kalt rein), die Hose feuchtet auf ner nassen Sitzbank etc. ruck zuck durch. 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


der dank gebührt wohl eher dir, wegen deiner aufklärenden worte. ich hab den anzug heute nur beim werbung blättern gefunden... #c


----------



## zokker (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Was verlangt ihr denn für 8 Euros. Für mich ist das Ressourcenverschwendung. Nicht um sonst werden, 80% alle hergestellten Dinge, nur 1 Mal oder gar nicht benutzt.


----------



## Kaka (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Palms Gallery im Angebot. Mein Modell (Minnow SP) zwar nicht mehr vorrätig, aber ich kann die Teile absolut empfehlen! 

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/angebote


----------



## gerätenarr (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

moritz-nord.de

shimano diaflash EX 270xh 


€ 109, ! ,


----------



## MIG 29 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tiemco Wobbler im Angebot.

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Sonderangebote


----------



## bombe20 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

lidl hat im aktuellen prospekt angeln und zubehör. alles auch online zu erwerben.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Daiwa J-Braid nur 11,99€ bei Askari so wie andere gute Gefelechtsschnüre....

Gruß


----------



## RedHead (11. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

bei Aldi Süd 14.03. digitale "Fischwaage" |supergri
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...ite-kw11-mo/ps/p/sempre-digitale-kofferwaage/


----------



## jkc (11. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Daiwa J-Braid nur 11,99€ bei Askari so wie andere gute Gefelechtsschnüre....
> 
> Gruß



Hi, gibt´s zum gleichen Meterpreis in 50m Schritten Versandkostenfrei bei Ebay.

Grüße JK


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen bietet ein Händler das neue Fox Ranger MKII für 289€ an. Ist neu mit Rechnung...
Ist das günstigste Angebot was ich finden konnte. Und er hat mir, da ich noch ein Kleinteile mitbestellt habe, die Versndkosten erlassen.


----------



## ulfisch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

"shimreels" auf e-bay, bietet "kostenlosen Versand" ins Ausland an, zumindest bei Ködern und Kleinteilen.

Damit ist es möglich Wobbler ect. zum (noch) günstigerem Kurs zu kaufen, das war früher aber nur rentabel, wenn man mehrere bestellte um Versand zu sparen, kam damit aber über die Freigrenze für Zoll und Einfuhrmsatzsteuer.

Wenn man aber mit ein bisschen Abstand (alle paar Tage) immer nur einen bestellt ist es Zollfrei.

Vergleich Duo Tide Minnow sprint 75
in GER: 17,65 + 2,40 Versand
bei shimreels(aktuell): 13,95 Euro NULL Versand

Wenn man Geduld hat spart man sich ein paar Euro und hat natürlich etwas mehr Auswahl#h


----------



## matscher83 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-steckrute-pro-carp-eliminator-spod-1

Echt guter kurs:m


----------



## jkc (16. April 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Askari bietet bis Sonntag noch 20% auf alle Schnüre, auch auf bereits reduzierte.

Gutscheincode: SCHNUR15DE angeben.
Habe selber knappe 6km Schnur gekauft...:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. April 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim Fachversand Stollenwerk werden gerade Spro Red Arc's ( von der 1000er bis zur 4000er) zum einem echt guten Kurs rausgehauen.


----------



## Seeannemone (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim Versand hier werden immer mal wieder gute Sachen rausgehauen. Aktuell habe ich mir ein ganzes Angler Starter Set geholt für meinen Neffen, der noch nicht genau weiss ob er beim Angeln bleibt. Da sollte der Preis moderat bleiben |supergri


----------



## AllroundAlex (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Jetzt aktuell bei Askari gibt es 15% auf Ruten und Rollen von Shimano. Zubehör zum Feedern wurde auch zum Teil reduziert.

Guckt ihr hier: 
http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=1OIYBWQ8-7F36CT&m2u=1OLMX8VP-1OIYBWQ8-OZMWVU


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, bei Lidl gibts aktuell Zangen für Stk. 2€. Sind nicht rostfrei, habe aber trotzdem mal eine Spitzzange mitgenommen, da meine Notfallzange im Karpfen-Gepäck abhanden gekommen ist. Für 2€ bin ich jedenfalls vorerst zufrieden - die Zange ist jedenfalls besser als keine. 

http://www.lidl.de/media/product/0/2/1/9/5/7/6/powerfix-zange--4.jpg
http://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-zange/p219576



Grüße JK


----------



## Hänger06 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Riobi Slam 

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-RYOBI-fishing-reel-RYOBI-SLAM-SPINNING-REEL-strong-plastic-reel/32326074740.html

wahlweise mit Ersatzspule ca +20$


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei fishdeal.de gibts grad 5 &quot;Überraschungswobbler&quot; von Salmo für 20€...mit Salmo kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen, zum Shop habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

(Die angegebene UVP von ~50€ ist vermutlich Unsinn, im Schnitt kosten die kleinen Salmos eher so 5-6€. Ich lass mich überraschen!)

Nachtrag: 2,95€ Versand kommt dazu, Newsletter bestellen gibt nen Rabattcode für 2,50€


----------



## niersfischer93 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kann das Angebot leider nicht finden. Hättest du vielleicht den direkten Link dazu ?
Und danke für die Info!

Gruß

niersfischer93


----------



## srim1337 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://fischdeal.de/deals/super-salmo-deal2


----------



## niersfischer93 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke, ich hatte fiSHdeal.de eingegeben. Ganz anderer Onlineshop :m


----------



## Fragezeichen (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



niersfischer93 schrieb:


> Danke, ich hatte fiSHdeal.de eingegeben. Ganz anderer Onlineshop :m



Das nehm ich auf meine Kappe, hatte ich selber falsch geschrieben...aber kam ja schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## moppedx (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Askari gibt's die Shimano Sedona ab 28€


----------



## Angler XL (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Schirmer gibt es die Rhino Prestige 795 für Euro 75 ..... 


http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/S...rontbremsrolle-BR-Prestige-795-FD-61818p.html


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

* 
Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive (zwei Optionen zur Auswahl) 
*

    UVP von €279,95 nun für nur €149,95! 

http://fischdeal.de/deals/fox-rage-terminator-shad-jigger-sensitive-zwei-optionen-zur-auswahl


----------



## Kaka (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



BigFishHunterNRW schrieb:


> *
> Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger Sensitive (zwei Optionen zur Auswahl)
> *
> 
> ...



Megapreis für eine Megarute. Zuschlagen! Kann ich zu 100% empfehlen!


----------



## lollo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Für was ist die Rute alles somit gebrauchen ?


----------



## Kaka (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



lollo schrieb:


> Für was ist die Rute alles somit gebrauchen ?



Für alles ab 4 g und 2 Inch bis hinauf zu 14 g plus 4 Inch.


----------



## lollo (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Also ne reine Gummifisch Rute ?


----------



## Kaka (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



lollo schrieb:


> Also ne reine Gummifisch Rute ?



Wobbler gehen auch. Wäre mir aber zu lang zb fürs Twitchen. Aber primär eine Gummirute.


----------



## lollo (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hast du die Rute selber in Gebrauch !


----------



## Kaka (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja, ich fische sie.


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nimmst du sie auf Barsch her ?
Wie ist die Rückmeldung ?
Kann man auch gut Texas und co Fischen ?

Hoffe sie taugt was hab sie mir einfach mal gegönnt


----------



## Kaka (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja, nehme sie zum Barschfischen her. Rückmeldung ist sensationell gut. Geht schon bei 4-5 g los. 

Die Spitze ist sehr sensibel. Daher auch gut zum Rig-Fischen geeignet.


----------



## lollo (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gehen auch noch 12cm lieblingsköder und 20g Jigs


----------



## Kaka (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Würde ich nicht dranhängen. 4 Inch plus 14 g finde ich das Maximum.


----------



## Sebbo85 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Off Topic ! -.-


----------



## Kaka (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Off Topic ! -.-



Richtig. Sorry.

Kann gerne gelöscht werden. Der Nachfrager hat seine Infos ja bekommen.


----------



## Kaka (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

AM hat per Mail wieder eine Liste versendet. Hab mir unter anderem 135 m von der alten Daiwa 8 Braid geordert. 14 Euro die 0,10er. 18 Euro die 0,08er.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, gestern in nem anderem Forum hier drauf gestoßen:

http://www.sportvis-outlet.nl/shop/

Preise sind teils sehr gut; oft nur geringe Stückzahlen (1-3) vorhaden; leider 10€  Versandkosten + 5% Gebühr bei Paypal.

 Kann sich aber trotzdem lohnen. Habe gestern nen 3 Jahresvorrat FC-Vorfach +  Barbless Hooks bestellt; Sendung sei heute raus gegangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## moppedx (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, gestern in nem anderem Forum hier drauf gestoßen:
> 
> http://www.sportvis-outlet.nl/shop/
> 
> ...


 Top.Danke.
Ich hab auch ordentlich zugeschlagen


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Freut mich! Bei mir leif alles reibungslos, wurde alles komplett geliefert (Warenwirtschaftssystem funktioniert wohl) und Versand ging zügig, genau so schnell wie eine Innlandsbestellung, Lieferung durch DHL.


Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hab ich grad bei Kodi gesehen,
http://rabatt-kompass.de/kodi-prospekt-7694-198-10
 Super Preis und perfekt für Kunstköder.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und die hier, http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...i-t-11224/feinmechanik-langhalszangen-i-11326
 bei NORMA,
 dürfte auch etwas für die Raubfischfreunde sein.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## moppedx (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Im Moment gibt's beim Gerlinger gute Schnäppchen. 
z.B. Balzer Karthago Spin 20 für unter 65€
Man kann auch einen 10% Rabattcode Googlen.
Dann hat man das Porto fast wieder raus.


----------



## Alex.k (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Und die hier, http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...i-t-11224/feinmechanik-langhalszangen-i-11326
> bei NORMA,
> dürfte auch etwas für die Raubfischfreunde sein.
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:



Ich habe sie vor Jahren mal gekauft, aber einzeln. Eine Spitzzange für 99-Cent. Sie rosten echt schnell (Schweiß), sind aber von der Verarbeitung ganz gut. Der Seitenschneider ist für Stahl ungeeignet. Grüße.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

*        Fox Rage Pro Series (8 Optionen) *

    UVP ab €439,95 nun ab nur €239,-! 



http://fischdeal.de/deals/fox-rage-pro-series-8-optionen


----------



## Mateo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Aktuell gibt es bei Gerlinger die Daiwa Team AR für 44,90 statt 207,90 EUR

http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-ar 

Scheint eine Rute für den russisch-ukrainischen Markt zu sein - Hier paar Bilder und Details


----------



## Sebbo85 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

ASMC (Online Natoshop) hat Sommerschlussverkauf ;-) Wer also Wert auf funktionelle Kleidung legt, auf der nicht Fox oder Nash etc steht, ist hier bestens bedient


----------



## Black Bass (15. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Mateo schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Gerlinger die Daiwa Team AR für 44,90 statt 207,90 EUR
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-ar
> 
> Scheint eine Rute für den russisch-ukrainischen Markt zu sein - Hier paar Bilder und Details



Ich habe zugeschlagen. Mal sehen was die Rute bringt.

Als passende Rolle habe ich mir die Daiwa Exceler 2506H bestellt. Gibt es in diversen Größen aktuell hier sehr günstig: https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-exceler-a (59,99-66,99 inkl. Versand. Im Preisvergleich bei Idealo teurer).


----------



## mystyle (29. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo, 

ab Donnerstag bei Pro-Fishing.de sind einige gute Angebote.

MfG


----------



## randio (29. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Mateo schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es bei Gerlinger die Daiwa Team AR für 44,90 statt 207,90 EUR
> 
> http://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-team-daiwa-ar
> 
> Scheint eine Rute für den russisch-ukrainischen Markt zu sein - Hier paar Bilder und Details



Die gab es vor Monaten schon ab 39 Euro bei Gerlinger.
Riecht schon etwas nach Beschiss. You get what you pay for.
Aber gut, zu dem Kurs machste nix falsch.


----------



## mystyle (6. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

hallo, 

falls wer an fox gummis interessiert ist.

https://pro-fishing.de/127-gummikoder#/hersteller-fox_rage

mfg


----------



## Sebbo85 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Neue Gerlinger Sonderliste ist draußen ;-) Online wohl bald einsehbar


----------



## AllroundAlex (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

23.09 - 26.09 15% Rabatt auf Alles in allen Askari Filialen.

*Ausnahmen sind bereits reduzierte Artikel etc

Zum nachlesen: http://api.meleven.de/out/askari/a5.ac.dc.fmaktion2016118b825d9c.pdf


----------



## Welpi (14. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Wer noch eine grössere Rolle sucht:

Spro Gigantis für unter 60,- Euro, versandkostenfrei in D..

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/Spro-Gigantis-5000-7-1B-ALU-Spool


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Super günstig,
 für die Barsch und Forellenangler http://www.ebay.de/itm/50stk-55mm-F...lation-Regenwuermer-Weiche-Wurm-/262616821347

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Kami One (16. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Super Tip. Da kann man ja garnichts falsch machen für den Kurs. Gleich mal 2 bestellt.


----------



## oskar87 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Super günstig,
> für die Barsch und Forellenangler http://www.ebay.de/itm/50stk-55mm-F...lation-Regenwuermer-Weiche-Wurm-/262616821347
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:



Mmmhhh, wo is der haken? Klar, alles nich high quality.....aber zu dem kurz kann die Hälfte auch Müll sein und es is trotzdem nen guter deal....;+


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Einfach mal bestellen, kannste nix falsch machen.:m


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

So,
 habe gerade die Gummies und diese http://www.ebay.de/itm/252435054014?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Blades bestellt, sollten auf Barsch funzen.
 Werde in ca. 3Wochen berichten, kommen ja aus China.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@Oskar87
Haken guckst du hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-SET-500-STK-Angelhaken-Widerhaken-10-Grose-Fisch-Angeln-Haken/121977381219?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D39220%26meid%3D3dbe012d28b74a118207312085ec0eb7%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D272122331225 :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mal wieder was von der Schäppchen-Front:
 heute bei mein Aldi( Mönchengladbach-Hardt)
 entdeckt https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...eite-kw31-sa/ps/p/workzone-profi-organizer-3/
 jetzt für 2,99€ , haben noch ne Menge davon.
 Schaut mal in Eurem Markt nach.

 Fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mal wieder.
 Ich leg noch einen drauf.
http://www.norma-online.de/at/angeb...uto-t-16277/langbeck-zangen-satz-5tlg-i-16328 
 für den Preis bekomme ich im Angelshop, gerade mal 1Zange,
 hier ein ganzes Set mit Tasche.

 Fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Boah hab grad voll den Lauf.
 Hier mal was für die Freunde von hochwertigen Hardbaits
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAIWA-DB-MI...hash=item2a4f3cc800:m:my7uQbu6Jf2tqP_B8fU_tEw
 kosten in Deutschland, das doppelte bis dreifache und die Versandkosten sind auch OK.
 Habe dort schon mehrfach bestellt, klappt wunderbar.
 Mann muss nur die zollfreie Obergrenze(ca. 22€) beachten.
 Viel Spaß beim bestellen.:m

 fettes Petri


----------



## nostradamus (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

hi,

danke! Das ist mal ein Preis!


----------



## moppedx (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bitte mal öfter unter "Sportvis Outlett"
schauen.
Die haben jeden Tag einen anderen Topdeal.
Manchmal richtige Kracher.


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

tach auch
 ich mal wieder, guckst du hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Angelkod...906391?hash=item3ab9a82017:g:Pb4AAOSw1S9WekMy
 kostet beim Anglerlux, im Sale 8,90,-€

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

und noch einen hinterher,
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Frog-Lure-Fishing-Tackle-Top-Topwater-Pesca-Simulation-Kunstkoder-Frosch-Koder/151802902601?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20140521152655%26meid%3Df07ef1ef49d14d048a8792a2308d3455%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D262204809911
für die Topwater Freaks

fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

sehr geil, zum Fliegenfischen oder am Spiro,
 Haken am Kopf durchziehen oder mit Sekundenkleber befestigen http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lebensecht-S...02601&tpos=bottom&ttype=price&talgo=undefined

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

für s Streetfishing, http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herren-Kreuz...5765309&tpos=top&ttype=coupon&talgo=undefined
 ist sogar wasserdicht.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 für die, die es ein klein wenig größer mögen
http://sportvis-outlet.nl/sebile-koolie-minnow-19-cm-78-gr-duikdiepte-3-m

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja, ich schon wieder,
 hab mir mal gerade diese Rolle geordert http://fischdeal.de/deals/okuma-ceymar-white-rollen-3-optionen-2
 kostet selbst bei ebay, das Doppelte.
 Werde berichten.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin bei Nordfishing77 gibt es Shimano Biomaster Rollen+Ersatss.  Ein schnapper die 3000er und 4000er für unter 190€
|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 die hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/262596887968...49&var=561478799961&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT habe ich mir, zum Barschangeln bestellt,
 damit mache ich mir locker 4-5Mal die Rolle voll.
 Werde berichten.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und schon wieder mal,
 die hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/371083471296?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT und 10 Weitere habe ich mir mal in Amiland bestellt.
 Super Shop und die Versandkosten sind fast wie bei deutschen Shops, siehe Angeldömäne+Co.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier was für unsere Jerk-Freaks
http://www.ebay.de/itm/291549756027...48&var=590604634081&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT, die haben auch sehr interessante Wobbler.
 Versandkosten sind 5€, da bestellt man halt ein paar mehr.
 Sind ja in der EU, also keine Zollobergrenze.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier was für die Ansitz(oder auch liegend)-Angler
http://fischdeal.de/deals/ultimate-comfort-bedchair44

http://fischdeal.de/deals/ultimate-adventure-dome-mit-oder-ohne-berwurf-wahlweise-1-oder-2-mann-3

http://fischdeal.de/deals/ultimate-x-pedition-rod-pod-inklusive-edler-tragetasche85

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 guckt mal hier http://fischdeal.de/
 heben gerade eine geile Rapala-Aktion.
 Habe ich mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen, gleich mal ein paar Hardbaits bestellt.

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier ein paar Bilder, wie versprochen, von der Bestellung 
 Gummifische 5cm  50Stck.
 hier nochmal der Link des Händlers. http://www.ebay.de/itm/262616821347?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## jonnythemaster (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Genau die Farbe von den gufis habe ich auch bekommen super fängig und die Mischung vom Gummi echt perfekt... konnte schon einige Fische damit überlisten... nochmals danke für den Link...
Schnapper des Jahres...und gleich nochmal bestellt


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die gleichenGummifische beim gleichen Händler habe ich auch bestellt. Sind leider immer noch nicht da. Hab am 16.09. bestellt.


----------



## oskar87 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hab meine vor 2 wochen bekommen 150Stk. leider nur 2 farben aber für des geld alles gut.


----------



## DeralteSack (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich hatte noch eine paar Artikel mehr bestellt. Zusätzlich hatte ich noch eine 2. Bestellung bei ihm, da ich noch etwas Brauchbares bei ihm gefunden hatte.
Die 2. Bestellung ist seit 10 Tagen da. Nur die 1. größere fehlt immer noch. Vielleicht liegt sie mal wieder beim Zoll. Die sind auch so unterbesetzt, dass kleine Päckchen bis zur Bearbeitung manchmal mehrere Wochen bis Monate brauchen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe auch die kleinen Gummis in gelb bekommen. Die Lieferung hat bei mir ca. 3 Wochen gedauert. hab gleich noch mal eine Packung bestellt, weil sich die Dinger als ziemlich fängig auf Barsch erwiesen haben. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich diesmal eine andere Farbe bekomm (habe bei der Kaufabwicklung eine Nachricht mit einem Farbwunsch angehängt).

Für den Preis ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Faulenzer21 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nachdem ihr mich auf das Angebot aufmerksam gemacht habt, wollte ich heute auch bestellen. Leider ziehe ich in etwa 4 Wochen um und bin mir nicht sicher ob es dann rechtzeitig ankommt. 
Lese ich richtig, dass in einem Pack immer die selbe Farbe ist? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oskar87 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr mich auf das Angebot aufmerksam gemacht habt, wollte ich heute auch bestellen. Leider ziehe ich in etwa 4 Wochen um und bin mir nicht sicher ob es dann rechtzeitig ankommt.
> Lese ich richtig, dass in einem Pack immer die selbe Farbe ist?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Bei mir waren eine packung (50stk) eine farbe


----------



## Saka (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich habe die braunen bekommen, dachte man bekommt 50 stück gemischt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/50stk-55mm-F...36969472&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich hatte das Set 3x bestellt und je 50 Stück in Motoroil, Dark Green Pumpkin und Pink bekommen. Sind dann die Tage auch endlich bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## oskar87 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Fangen auch


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schöner Barsch! #6


----------



## jkc (17. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, 

bei Boddenangler.de gibt es einige Farben des Rapala BX Swimmer für Stk. 7€, hab mir mal zwei kommen lassen und der erste Eindruck ist schon mal sehr gut.#6
Die Kombination von Balsa mit Kunststoff ist zwar mehr oder weniger Unfug aber gut. Der Köder ist sinkend und ohne Rasselkugeln, vermutlich aber nicht Lautlos, wegen dem Gelenk, ich denke die Größe ist interessant sowohl für Hecht, wie auch Zander.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVbmUduOaxk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kAQahecimU

Grüße JK


----------



## randio (25. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Heute (und gestern auch schon) gibt es ja ein paar schicke Black Friday Angebote, u.a.

Bei Camo gibbet nen schicken Rapfenköder im Sale:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/8-cm-RAPID

Bei Lurenatic ne Lurefans Assassin Rute für 99 Euro und ne Palms Bag 40% runter:
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/angebote

Bei der Angeldömäne eine atmungsaktive Wathose für 25!!! Euro.

Bei Mickeys Tackle u.a. Hearty Rise -20%


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Für die Barsch-Fans,
 hier http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-px-minnow-shad-8-0cm-pink-glamour--14132.html
 ein toller Schnapper.
 Hab ich mir in pink, orange, und Chartreuse best.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## buzzypuster (26. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



randio schrieb:


> Heute (und gestern auch schon) gibt es ja ein paar schicke Black Friday Angebote, u.a.
> 
> Bei Camo gibbet nen schicken Rapfenköder im Sale:
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/8-cm-RAPID
> ...



Moin, 

Welche Wathose meinst du denn? Taugt die auch was?


----------



## Laubi (27. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sicherlich diese hier:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/waterspeed-wathose-hueftmodell-s--24090.html

Allerdings nur in der Größe S!


----------



## randio (28. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Genau, meine kommt gleich an, dann kann ich was zur Größe sagen. Im Normalfall fallen die ja größer aus. Soll auch eigentlich nur als leichtes Teil für den Sommer dienen. Die kann man ja auch nur als Hüft-Wathose tragen.

Generell sind die Waterspeed Teile ganz gut.


----------



## Ruti Island (28. November 2016)

Wäre für mich auch interessant. Aber trage in der Regel M, deshalb mal abwarten


----------



## randio (29. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sorry, voll vergessen.
Die Wathose würde ich in S-M einordnen. Ich trage eigentlich M, da ich aber recht schlank bin, passt mir die noch ganz gut. Mit etwas Bauch oder über 80kg (subjektiv) wird es wohl buchstäblich eng.

Das Teil ist wirklich SEHR gut verarbeitet und sieht für ne Watbüx recht schick aus. ;-)


----------



## Ruti Island (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Dann wohl leider nichts für mich.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, bei Fishdeal gibt es aktuell Sebile Koolie Minniows in mehreren Varianten für Stück 5€. Portokosten mit 7€ sind leider für einige Wobbler eigentlich zu hoch.

Hier z.B.:
http://fischdeal.de/deals/s-bile-koolie-minnow-190-brl-ll-11-optionen

Grüße JK


----------



## mystyle (30. November 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, 

hier ist die Daiwa Certate im Angebot:


Certate 279,99 €

MfG


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, ich finde immer noch kein richtiges Schnäppchen aber hier sind 12er Rapala X-raps in Litauen rabbatiert:

http://stores.ebay.de/alapar/Rapala-/_i.html?_nkw=x+rap+12&

Grüß3 JK


----------



## Zitterfreak (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei forellen-fischen.de gibt es diverse Ryobi Rollen zum guten Preis:

Slam 1-2000, 4-6000 für 79,99€

Krieger 1-4000 für 59,99€

http://weser-angelsport.shopgate.com/category/343338

Dazu die Tubertini Vertigo für 89,99€.

http://weser-angelsport.shopgate.com/category/323036?page=2


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Angelgeräte Bode hat einen schicken Adventskalender. Jeden Tag ein Angebot, da sind coole Sachen dabei. https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/advent2016


----------



## 42er barsch (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei Fishdeal gibt es aktuell Sebile Koolie Minniows in mehreren Varianten für Stück 5€. Portokosten mit 7€ sind leider für einige Wobbler eigentlich zu hoch.
> 
> Hier z.B.:
> http://fischdeal.de/deals/s-bile-koolie-minnow-190-brl-ll-11-optionen
> ...




...und bei bode  den selben wobbler, nur heisst er da taipan minnow, nur noch 3.99€:m

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/taipan-minnow


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ah, jemand schon mal die beiden Wobbler im Detail verglichen? In 19cm gibt´s den schon mal nicht.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Beim Gerlinger gibts Sparpakete mit jeweils 25 Gummis von K-DON  (Cormoran) für sehr kleines Geld, unter 0,20€/Stück bei z.B. 14cm  Fransenschwanzgummis.

Einfach mal K-DON in die Suche eingeben und selber schauen!

Die  haben zwar teilweise minimale Farbfehler (ALLE ausnahmslos benutzbar, die ich bekommen habe), aber für das Geld könnten die auch  einfarbig sein und das wäre noch ein guter Preis. Ich bin schwer  begeistert.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi Fragezeichen,
kann ich leider nicht finden, hau mal nen Linke raus.
Danke.

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## poldi82 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-raubfischkoeder-sortiment-k-don-fringe-tail-s6-1


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-raubfischkoeder-sortiment-k-don-spear-tail-s2-1

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-raubfischkoeder-sortiment-k-don-round-tail-worm-s4

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-raubfischkoeder-sortiment-k-don-fringe-tail-s6-1

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-k-don-sparpack-drop-shot-koeder-slug-tail-s8

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-k-don-sparpack-drop-shot-koeder-spear-tail-s2

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-k-don-sparpack-drop-shot-koeder-round-tail-worm-s4

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-k-don-sparpack-drop-shot-koeder-fringe-tail-s6


----------



## MIG 29 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Shimano Stradic ci4 + 1000 FB ab 115,99 € bei Angel-Domäne.de


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin und ein frohes neues Jahr,
 ich hab mal wieder was.
 Gucks du hier   http://fischdeal.de/deals/okuma-artics-rtx-fd-spinnrollen-7-optionen

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, 30er Line Thru Trouts in slow sinking, Firetiger oder Perch ab 2Stk. mit Gutscheincode KTVRD (= 10% ab 40€ Einkaufswert) für Stk. ca. 19,5€ wenn ich das richtig sehe, ab. 6Stk.:q:q (>100€) portofrei.

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-gummifisch-savage-gear-3d-trout-line-thru-swim-bait-ss-140737.html

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Noch mehr 30er LT Trouts in slow sinking, Farben Motoroil, Zander und Schleie für Stück 20€

http://www.angeln-shop.de/savage-ge...wim-bait-30cm-290g-ss-gummifisch.html?s=22506

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tachschen,
 hier was für die Zanderflüsterer https://www.angelplatz.de/iron-claw-the-tock-2-70m-65g--ar0411

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und mal wieder was zum Gufieren
https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-...-10-5cm-orange-pearl-black-pepper--15720.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-action-shad-v-tail-7-5cm-pearl-blue-glitter--15730.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-px-minnow-shad-8-0cm-soft-chartreuse--14128.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-belly-pro-shad-8-0cm-ambulance--14053.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Enorm (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01JJ7AUIQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Wer wie ich auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Rutenständer ist, diesen gibts grad für 40,99 im Angebot :q


----------



## Kaka (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...nator-shad-sensitive-fast-240cm-7-24g/a-7611/

Shad Jigger Sensitive für nen Hunni. Mega Preis für eine mega Rute. Fische sie selber und finde sie sensationell.

Edith: Angebot schon wieder zu Ende.


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier mal wieder was für die Freunde von Thermofusions-Schnüren, wie die Gliss oder die Nanofil,
hier eine günstige Alternative http://www.angeln-shop.de/angebote-...15m-grau-geflochtene-angelschnur.html?s=17928

fettes Petri:m


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

jo - eine richtig geile beringte stippe für echt kleines geld.

http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-teleskoprute-diabolo-wave-tele-stipp-1


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin, abgefahrene Preise für das Savage Gear Line Thru Roach: 

18cm - 10€
25cm - 18€

http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=855

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 auch von Savage Gear, zum Knallerpreis http://fischdeal.de/deals/savage-gear-real-eels-40cm-12-optionen-179
 oder die hier http://fischdeal.de/deals/savage-gear-herring-shad-32cm-9-optionen-zur-auswahl-179

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## mystyle (2. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin zusammen, 

bei pro-fishing.de ist am wochenende frühjahrsfest. sind ein paar gute angebote dabei.

https://pro-fishing.de/zubehor/27448-fruhjahrsfest-am-3-und-4-marz-2017.html

mfg


----------



## Angler2097 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Neptunmaster sind 40er Real Eel's im Angebot:

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...vage-gear-real-eels-40cm-hechtkoeder/a-11569/


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal ein günstiges Einsteiger Vertical-Kit
http://fischdeal.de/deals/komplettes-vertikalset-2032017

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier was für die Buschmänner und Baumfäller,
 Multifunktions-Messer http://www.norma-online.de/de/angeb...tlich-unterwegs-t-29161/outdoorhelfer-i-29583

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Sunwalk (22. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier mal ein günstiges Einsteiger Vertical-Kit
> http://fischdeal.de/deals/komplettes-vertikalset-2032017
> 
> fettes Petri  :vik:



sorry, verstehe das günstig in dem Zusammenhang nicht. Die Rolle kostet überall 19,99, heißt ich habe 40 euro übrig für ne Ultimate (?!) Rute und paar Köderchen (das "Sonderangebot" ist mit 59,99 ausgeschrieben). Unverschämt finde ich vom Anbieter des Sets das Ganze mit über 150 € (!!) als Standardpreis anzugeben.


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, nochmals gute Preise für einige Line Thru Trout, überwiegend 20er + 25er Modelle in den japanischen Sonderfarben  (12 + 14€) , bei den 30ern nur Perch und Firetiger und Browntrout in SS zu je 21€:

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/store-search-result.php?keywords=line%20thru&page=2

Grüße JK


----------



## flasha (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

jkc, welche Farbe kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



kam gerade schon eine PN dazu, hier meine Antworten:

Hi, ich behaupte Farben sind weitestgehend egal und unterscheide fast nur noch zwischen natürlich und grell / auffallend.
Zudem liegen die Farben der Line Thrus teilweise ja recht dicht beieinander.
Von den reduzierten Farben gefallen mir Hasu, Carp und Ayu am besten (bezogen auf die 20er + 25er),  die Albinoforelle gefällt mir nicht so gut, ist aber UV-aktiv und fällt  damit in die vorgenannte 2. Kategorie, während die anderen 3 ja recht  natürlich sind. 

Hasu ist m.M. ein ziemlich universelles Dekor, kommt Rotauge, Ukelei oder auch Maränen oder Heringen nahe. 
Der gelbe Punk hinterm Kiemendeckel bei Ayu ist übrigens nicht UV-Aktiv.

Von allen Farben der Line Thrus ist mir Smelt am liebsten, gibt es da aber nicht.|supergri

Hi, "Barsch" war über zehn Jahre mein Lieblingsdekor, die gibt es in  jedem Gewässer und funktioniert auch überall. Bei den Linie Thrus habe  ich es aber noch nicht probiert, mutmaßlich sträubt sich irgendwas  dagegen ein Barschdekor auf einem Forellenkörper zu fischen, ist aber  ganz sicher nur ein Kopfsache und das Teil wird funktionieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Noch ein Nachtrag: Der orangene Bauch bei "Carp" ist UV aktiv; wenn man davon aus geht, dass Fische dies wahrnehmen können, dann wäre das Dekor deutlich kontrastreicher als Ayu oder Hasu.

Ergo würde ich die Farben der kleineren so einordnen:
möglichst natürlich: Hasu oder Ayu
auffälliger: Carp 
grell: Albino Trout oder noch darüber Firetiger

Dark Browntrout finde ich durch die vielen regelmäßigen weißen Punkte auch nicht sonderlich natürlich, ich meine die hat auch UV-aktive rot-Anteile, würde ich auch der Kategorie "auffälliger" zuordnen. Was Barsch an geht weiß ich nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Aale sind auch wieder im Angebot: 

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...et-40cm-mit-jighaken-7g-12-0-stinger/a-11859/


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Nur noch 1Monat,
 hier das passende Hechtfutter
http://fischdeal.de/deals/strike-pr...er-11-5cm-blue-mackrel--24180.htmlllow-142017

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Angler2097 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei mir nur noch 2 Wochen ^^ 
Der Link geht bei mir nicht Angelmann #h


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sorry, keine Ahnung was da schiefgelaufen ist.#c

 Hier noch mal neu http://fischdeal.de/deals/strike-pro-wolftail-jr-wolftail-jr-shallow-142017 :m

 fettes Petri


----------



## Angler2097 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schöner Köder. Leider etwas zu leicht für mich *g*


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach,
 Askari hat 15% auf WFT-Ruten.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 heute 15% auf Mitchell
http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=257IA1VA-CY2FT&m2u=259CZSTP-257IA1VA-V6L18H8

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## schomi (12. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Lidl gibt es ein Schrumpfschlauch-Sortiment.
https://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-kleinteilesortiment/p243883

Ab 12.04.2017.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier mal wieder ne Aktion von ASKARI
http://www.angelsport.de/dam-effzett-aktion/

 und hier noch eine, 20% auf Ruten+Rollen
http://www.angelsport.de/?utm_source=an-nl&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=de

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## el.Lucio (13. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gerade bei Askari gesehen: Baitcaster Abu Garcia BlackMax im Set. Vielleicht ne Alternative zu den ganzen Kastking Modellen

http://www.angelsport.de/abu-garcia-black-max-set_0174382.html


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin und Frohe Ostern,
 hier mal was für unsere Mefo-Freunde
http://fischdeal.de/deals/zebco-impact-spoon342017

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 Askari hat grad ne 15% Aktion.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier was für die Nachtangler.
http://fischdeal.de/deals/superstarke-800-lumen-led-kopflampe1842017

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Hans52152 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Blinker Mai 2017 für 1,00 Euro


----------



## 2Fast2Real (25. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Blinker Mai 2017 für 1,00 Euro


Hast du nen link dazu?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## einfach_chris (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Im Zeitschriftenhandel direkt...


----------



## Chr1ng (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=195&uvp=004

Blinker im Jahresabo für 7,95€


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal wieder was für unsere Raubfischfreunde
http://fischdeal.de/deals/spigg-jerk-ss-2642017

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier was für die BIG BAIT Liebhaber.
https://sportvis-outlet.nl/savage-gear-real-eel-40-cm-147-gr

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal wieder ne Askari-Aktion
http://www.angelsport.de/?utm_source=an-nl&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=de

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## vermesser (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=195&uvp=004
> 
> Blinker im Jahresabo für 7,95€



Hat das einer mal probiert, klappt das???


----------



## OSSSSE (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hat das einer mal probiert, klappt das???


Ja das klappt. Habe die 8 Euro schon bezahlt und bekomme die Zeitschrift nun 1 Jahr lang 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr dieses Abo wo man 60€ bezahlt hat und 50€ als Scheck bekam. Hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

Warum wohl?

Die Zeitung ist ein reines Werbeblatt. Es geht nur darum künstlich Auflage zu erzeugen, damit die Werbekunden zahlen. Die Abo-Gelder spielen (leider) keine Rolle mehr.
Hat dann aber auch mit Journalismus auch nichts mehr zu tun.
Bei mir liegt die aufm Klo


----------



## jkc (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, also bei mir klappt es bisher nicht, ist mir gerade am Briefkasten aufgefallen, dass ich diesen Monat die erste Ausgabe hätte bekommen sollen, ich meine die hätten aber auch noch nicht abgebucht. Edit: Doch, abgebucht haben sie bereits am 23.03...
Interessant ist aber auch inwieweit die sich bei Kündigung vor Verlängerung zickig anstellen.

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber auch inwieweit die sich bei Kündigung vor Verlängerung zickig anstellen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich hab mein Abo ein paar Tage nach Erhalt der ersten Ausgabe per Mail gekündigt und nach ca 2 Wochen die Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## OSSSSE (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, also bei mir klappt es bisher nicht, ist mir gerade am Briefkasten aufgefallen, dass ich diesen Monat die erste Ausgabe hätte bekommen sollen, ich meine die hätten aber auch noch nicht abgebucht. Edit: Doch, abgebucht haben sie bereits am 23.03...
> Interessant ist aber auch inwieweit die sich bei Kündigung vor Verlängerung zickig anstellen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Bei mir kam eine E-Mail kurze Zeit nach Abschluss des Abos das meine erste Zeitschrift am 17.5. kommt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier n Schnapper BellyBoat mit Flossen
http://www.angelsport.de/ron-thompson-belly-set_0174462.html

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Kaka (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hier n Schnapper BellyBoat mit Flossen
> http://www.angelsport.de/ron-thompson-belly-set_0174462.html
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:


Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Taugt das Ding was?


----------



## -MW- (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallöö,
 by the way....In der Domäne jibbets Shimano und Penn rollen vergünstigt bis Fr.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi KAKA
 hier mal einen Videobericht über das Belly, wohl auf französisch. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo2UdtLsVu0

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier mal wieder ne Asakri Aktion
 20% auf Futtermittel.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> hier mal wieder ne Asakri Aktion
> 20% auf Futtermittel.
> 
> fettes Petri  :vik:



Liefertermin........ so Gott will, irgendwann vor Weihnachten. :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

So what,
 an Weihnachten möchte ich doch auch Fische fangen.
 Think positive:vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Andal schrieb:


> Liefertermin........ so Gott will, irgendwann vor Weihnachten. :m



Jupp... ich warte auch schon 14 Tage auf meine neuen Ruten.
Noch kein Liefertermin in Sicht.


----------



## DeralteSack (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Meine Rolle aus der letzten Ruten und Rollen Aktion war nach 8 Tagen da.

Für die Ruten hörte ich was von 17-20 KW.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Heute bei Askari nachgefragt und promt ne Antwort erhalten.
Liefertermin war 18te KW.

Jetzt 23te KW

5 Wochen Verspätung.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mahlzeit,
 Askari hat 20% auf Kunstköder,
 guckst du hier  http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=277GPRNY-12HG9W9&m2u=27CWJTGB-277GPRNY-B76107C

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## ulfisch (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei pecheur.com gibt es die Sufix NanoBraid in (noch) 3 Stärken für 12-15 Euro, sind aktuell 13-15 Euro weniger als bei allen anderen Shops.
Heute kamen bei mir 3 Spulen mit 3,7 Kg Stärke, für 36 Euro+Versand, an TOP!!

ZUSCHLAGEN geile Schnur #h


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hier ne tolle Barschflitsche für kleines Geld

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angebote-...-und-light-reaction-ii-spinnrute.html?s=17950

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 Askari hat 20% auf alle Angelschnüre
 guckst du hier  http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=27MCJS53-H75AL8&m2u=27Q3FDJJ-27MCJS53-D5O1977

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Yes
 und hier hab ich wieder einen für Euch.
 Die Angeldomäne hat ne Promo, mit X-Raps von Rapala

https://www.angel-domaene.de/rapala-xxx-rap-cast-wobbler-12-0cm-s--21607.html

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin.
 Fischdeal hat gerade Gummies sehr günstig am Start
 und damit meine ich natürlich Kunstköder :m

http://fischdeal.de/deals/tacklebox-gef-llt-mit-ber-120-st-softbaits22052017

http://fischdeal.de/deals/gunki-rollergun-8cm23052017

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Peter_Piper (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo Zusammen!

die Daiwa Revros Rolle in div. Größen gibts gerade bei Askari zum Hamerpreis. Im Shop und Online!


----------



## Kaka (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir mal eine auf Rechnung bestellt. Falls Sie mir taugt kurzfristiger Ersatz für Vanquish, Certate und Luvias. Genau die gleiche Preisklasse ^^

Will einfach mal testen wie die sich im Vergleich zu den teuren Rollen schlägt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 fischdeal hat ein paar günstige Salmo Wobbler im Angebot.
 Guckst du hier http://fischdeal.de/deals/salmo-fatso150052017

 fettes Petri  #6


----------



## Kaka (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> die Daiwa Revros Rolle in div. Größen gibts gerade bei Askari zum Hamerpreis. Im Shop und Online!



Werden als lieferbar angezeigt. Habe mir ja wie gesagt auch eine bestellt um diese günstige Rolle mal zu testen. Aber wie schon öfter gelesen von Askari kam heute eine Mail mit Lieferverzögerung. Mir egal wie lange das dauert. Habe eh auf Rechnung bestellt. 

Nur als Info für Leute, die auch zuschlagen wollen und die Rolle sofort brauchen.


----------



## kefal (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe die Rolle in 2500A an einer Spro Freestyle Spin30, 2.10m
Bin sehr zufrieden.
Als Schnur eine 8 fach geflochtene in 0.10
Gruß
Kefal


----------



## lippfried (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

N paar Luckys

http://www.spinnerundco.de/product-specials.php?xploidID=565ssq3o8rmt8sbl5hp0889db6


----------



## cocorell (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kaka schrieb:


> Werden als lieferbar angezeigt. Habe mir ja wie gesagt auch eine bestellt um diese günstige Rolle mal zu testen. Aber wie schon öfter gelesen von Askari kam heute eine Mail mit Lieferverzögerung. Mir egal wie lange das dauert. Habe eh auf Rechnung bestellt.
> 
> Nur als Info für Leute, die auch zuschlagen wollen und die Rolle sofort brauchen.



Ja ja, die Lieferzeiten von Askari. Gut das Du cleverer bist, als ich es war und auf Rechnung bestellt hast. Ich hatte damals per PayPal  bezahlt und nach fast 4 Monaten und mehreren Vertröstungs -emails den Kauf storniert. #6
Jetzt kaufe ich überall woanders und bekomme meine Ware auch.


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@ lippfried
guck mal hier https://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-...&gclid=CJ_c4taNrNQCFa4K0wodFZAFFA#zoneModeles

fettes Petri #6


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Askari... ich warte schon 6 Wochen.....zwei mal vertröstet worden....
Hab da nur bestellt, weil ich echt Geld gespart habe.

Sehr sehr ungern wieder!


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

NABEND,
 das Ding sollte es doch zum Aal-Angeln tun
http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=28JYPEDX-JZS6NH&m2u=28KG7S8A-28JYPEDX-110Y13VO

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und wieder ne Aktion von Askari
 20% auf Liegen und Stühle
https://www.angelsport.de/20-liegen-stuehle/?utm_source=an-nl&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=de

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Geliefert wird dann im Herbst?


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> NABEND,
> das Ding sollte es doch zum Aal-Angeln tun
> http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=28JYPEDX-JZS6NH&m2u=28KG7S8A-28JYPEDX-110Y13VO
> 
> fettes Petri :vik:


 
 wahrscheinlich reicht sie für einen Aal


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



hanzz schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich reicht sie für einen Aal


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wenn es ein kleiner ist, vielleicht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Think positiv und eine Garantie gibt's ja auch noch.
 Wer will der kann, keiner muss. :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier noch was günstiges für den  Tackle-Transport
https://www.angel-domaene.de/bat-tackle-ptx-carryall-bag--14896.html

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier noch was für die Barsch- und Forellenangler
https://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-spaghettis-fl-pi--13953.html
 und für die Nörgler, ja die von Miracoli sind leckerer.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



zokker schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wenn es ein kleiner ist, vielleicht.



Vielleicht für Satzaale inner 50cm tiefen Plürre |rolleyes
Da grab ich lieber ne olle Rileh Rex wieder aus


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was Produktives
 gucks du hier https://sportvis-outlet.nl/spro-grand-arc-810

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## 19Odin79 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin... 
Weiss denn jemand was eine Balzer Mitchell Otomatic 330 von ca. 1971 wert ist??? 
Danke schon mal für's antworten...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Je nach Zustand gehen die Dinger bei ebay für 10 - 40€ weg.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 20% auf Zelte und Schirme bei Askari
 guckst du hier https://www.angelsport.de/?gclid=CL7KwZbK2dQCFW0z0wodV2wP7g

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und noch einer.
 Hier ne Pol-Brille, macht nen vernünftigen Eindruck
https://www.angel-domaene.de/x-version-fly-polarisationsbrille-grau-orange--21776.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und  noch was für die Räuber
https://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-super-freak-28-bg--2633.html

https://www.angel-domaene.de/storm-kickin-stick-swimbait-wobbler-16cm-blue-parrot-556--18056.html

 fettes Petri #6


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier noch n  paar Knaller von Salmo

http://fischdeal.de/deals/salmo-executor-5cm22062017

http://fischdeal.de/deals/salmo-whacky22062017

http://fischdeal.de/deals/salmo-slider-1222062017

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Sonderfarben der 30er Line Thrus in beiden Sinkverhalten für Stück 16€.#6

https://www.germantackle.de/SavageGear-3D-Line-Thru-Trout-30cm-305g-MS-Sonderfarben
https://www.germantackle.de/SavageGear-3D-Line-Thru-Trout-30cm-290g-SS-Schleie-Tench

Das ist der günstigste Beschaffungspreis den ich je gesehen habe.

Die 25er sind dort mit 15€ auch bezahlbar.

Wer hat denn die letzte 40er für 36€ gekauft?:q

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Naja, ein wirkliches Schnäppchen ist es nicht, aber der bisher günstigste Preis der mir über den Weg gelaufen ist:

32er Line Thru Roach für 33€:
http://beisslust.de/Raubfischangeln/Gummikoeder/Savage-Gear/3D-Line-Thru-Roach-32cm

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 Askari hat grad 20% auf alle Angelschnüre(auch reduzierte Ware)
https://www.angelsport.de/20-auf-alle-schnuere/?utm_source=an-nl&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=de

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und noch einen hinterher,
 gute Daiwa Rute fürn schmalen Taler
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-spinrute-infinity-q-spinning

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier mal wieder ne günstige Sortierhilfe
http://www.penny.de/angebote/vorschau/aktuell//product/38344/

 fettes Peptri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Und hier ein Arbeitstier als Allround-Talent
http://fischdeal.de/deals/penn-conflict-4000---1972017

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Preise purzeln,
 hier die Zanderkant, für unter 80€
http://www.angeln-shop.de/quantum-zanderkant-spinnrute.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Bilch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Was denkt Ihr darüber:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
  Man könnte wahrscheinlich sehr viel Schnur für sehr wenig Geld bekommen – zu wenig?
  Ich finde nirgendswo was über diese Schnur, was eigentlich auch ein schlechtes Zeichen ist.
  Und 11,4 kg bei 0,10 mm finde ich auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Bilch schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr darüber:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur-Iron-Claw-Lizzard-Line-orange-1200m-0-10mm-NEU/112491336193?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Man könnte wahrscheinlich sehr viel Schnur für sehr wenig Geld bekommen – zu wenig?
> Ich finde nirgendswo was über diese Schnur, was eigentlich auch ein schlechtes Zeichen ist.
> Und 11,4 kg bei 0,10 mm finde ich auch etwas übertrieben.



Anbieter mit null Bewertungen aus Bulgarien, kein Paypal dafür Überweisung...Finger weg.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Jahresabo Blinker
7,95€

https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=192&uvp=031/


----------



## lonesome (3. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Jahresabo Blinker
> 7,95€
> 
> https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=192&uvp=031%2F



Danke, auch gerade geordert. 

Mein Schnapp waren heute auf dem Flohmarkt 5 DAM Effzett für 7 € neu.


----------



## nostradamus (3. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Jahresabo Blinker
> 7,95€
> 
> https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=192&uvp=031%2F



danke! Habe ich auch geordert! |wavey:


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal wieder ein paar schöne und günstige Wobbler
http://fischdeal.de/deals/s-bile-swingtail-minnow31082017

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Thorsten1953 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Jahresabo Blinker
> 7,95€
> 
> https://blinker-neu.presseshop.news/?showdet=27&vp=192&uvp=031/


Ist das filmportal auch dabei?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das ist natürlich an mich eine gute Frage.......


----------



## einfach_chris (5. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Ist das filmportal auch dabei?


Yo, ist auch dabei...


----------



## e30Birdy (5. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



einfach_chris schrieb:


> Yo, ist auch dabei...



wo bekommt man die login usw dafür


----------



## einfach_chris (5. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das läuft über die Abonummer. Mit der muss man sich zusammen mit seiner E-Mail einmal registrieren...


----------



## ramrod1708 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ist die Seite mit den Jahresabo der Blinker seriös? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Da es über den Verlag geht gehe ich mal stark von aus  hab es auch bestellt  (obwohl ich die FuF lieber lese)


----------



## ramrod1708 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ah ok, vielen Dank. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 Askari hat 20% auf alle Jacken,
 auch im Sale-Bereich.
 Gutscheincode: JACKEN59

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Kami One (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Das Abo hab ich mir auch mal gegönnt. Darf nur nicht vergessen zu kündigen. [emoji16]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich sollte dann endlich mal kündigen. 
 da ich seit ü 30 Jahren den Blinker beziehe,
 komme ich mir bei solchen und den Prämien Aktionen
 mittlerweile echt verarscht vor. :r


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

@Angelmann67
Danke für den Tipp, der Gutschein gilt nicht für die bereits reduzierten Jacken - das sind leider ziemlich viele :/
Schade, die illago Klamotten finde ich ganz gut, hab da schon einiges gekauft in der Vergangenheit. 

Bzgl. Abo:
Aktuell gibts auch DER RAUBFISCH recht günstig:





Direkt beim Verlag


----------



## zokker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ein Bekannter hat auch, über lange Zeit, eine Zeitschrift abonniert. Da gab es auch immer Prämien, für neue Abonnenten und was weiß ich noch.  

Er hat sich auch ein wenig geärgert, wie du Fischkopp.
Also hat er da mal angerufen und seinen Ärger kundgetan. 
Ende von der Geschichte: er wurde gefragt was er denn haben will und hat es prompt erhalten.

Das ist aber bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her.


----------



## bombe20 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

was macht man denn mit dem verrechnungsschek vom raubfischabo? bei der bank auszahlen lassen, oder dem konto gutschreiben?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, dass ich die Schulbank gedrückt habe - aber ich denke es war so:
Verrechnungsschecks muss man bei der eigenen Bank einlösen und sie werden dann aufs eigene Konto gutgeschrieben. 

Direkte Auszahlung bei jeder Bank geht nur mit einem sog. Barscheck.


----------



## bombe20 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

danke franz. es ist bestimmt schon 15 jahre her, da hielt ich meinen ersten verrechnungsscheck in den händen. dieser wird dann der zweite sein.


----------



## bombe20 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



> Wenn Sie einen Verrechnungsscheck einlösen wollen, dürfen Sie nicht zu  lange warten, denn es gilt eine Vorlagefrist von acht Tagen für deutsche  Schecks.


aber:


> Nach Ablauf der Frist sind die Banken nicht mehr verpflichtet den Scheck einzulösen – die meisten tun es dennoch aus Kulanz.


quelle


----------



## ramrod1708 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da es über den Verlag geht gehe ich mal stark von aus  hab es auch bestellt  (obwohl ich die FuF lieber lese)



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ist geordert.


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moi Moin,
 hier mal ein paar günstige Blinker,
 für Meerforelle oder Hecht, in flachen Gewässern.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moi Moin,
> hier mal ein paar günstige Blinker,
> für Meerforelle oder Hecht, in flachen Gewässern.
> 
> :



Wo???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen 
Blinker gehen immer gut, da stehen die Hechte drauf.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 sorry hier der Link  http://fischdeal.de/deals/dymara-laser-spoon-1492017

 und weil Ihr so brav gewartet habt hier noch einer
http://fischdeal.de/deals/dymara-classic-spoon-16gr-1492017

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier mal wieder ein Schnapper, bei der Angel Domäne,
 für Rattenliebhaber https://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-die-ratte-white-edition--24036.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier n günstiges BellyBoat(Einsteiger)
 fürn schmalen Taler https://www.angelsport.de/angebote/...on-thompson-max-float-belly-boat_0140016.html

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## jkc (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin, 

bei

https://www.sportfiskeprylar.se/cgi-bin/ibutik/AIR_ibutik.fcgi

gibt es ausgewählte Modelle der 30er Line Thru Forellen ab ca. 10,5€, 100er Packs der Savage Gear Y-Trebles in 2/0 und 3/0 für Stück um die 50€, einige Svartzonker Gummis kamen mir auch günstig vor, da kenne ich die Preise aber nicht so, da mir hier zu teuer.:q
Umrechnungskurse von Paypal oder Kreditkarte ggf. mit berücksichtigen, Porto nach GER um die 10€.

Habe letzte Nacht bestellt, Versandmitteilung habe ich schon.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Gefrorene Boilies von cockbaits momentan 30% günstiger wegen Wartungsarbeiten am Kühlsystem.
Rund 4,50€ das Kilo.
Qualität is grandios, für den Preis ein echter Schnapper
https://www.cockbaits.com/gefrorene-Boilies


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bode bietet auch grad Rabatt an

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/


----------



## Saka (7. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Suche günstige UL Rute/Rolle. Auch aus China wenn möglich ohne Ust
Bis ca 100€


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bode haut gerade die 2016er Modelle der Edition-IM12 Ruten im Abverkauf raus.
Die Spin15 in 1,85m mit 3-15g z.B. 
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/balzer-edition-im-12-steck-modell-2016-spin-15-1-85m?action_ms=1


----------



## Enigma (23. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Mir hat ein Vogel gezwitschert, das es 20% auf alle neuen Illex Ruten 2018 gibt. Ab 00:00 heute Abend, bei Raubfisch Hotspot

http://www.raubfisch-hotspot.de/


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich weiß zwar nicht obs wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, aber beim Stöbern auf Ebay nach Drillingen für meine Kunstköder bin ich auf folgenden Verkäufer gestoßen mit folgendem Angebot. Ich kenne die Drillinge zwar nicht, aber ich denke nicht das die schlecht sind. Sind immerhin VMC. Für umgerechnet 24-30 Cent pro Drilling ist das wirklich ne Ansage. Zum Vergleich: Nen Gamakatsu Treble 13 bekommt man nicht für unter 80 Cent das Stück. Klar, Gamakatsu ist nochmal ne Ecke besser, aber ob man das braucht? Bim direkten Vergleich Treble 13 mit den roten VMCs gibt es zwar Unterschiede, aber für einen dicken Hecht sind auch die VMCs stabil und scharf genug.

Sobald ich die Bestellung erhalten habe kann ich bei Bedarf berichten ob die Drillinge taugen. Bei dem Preis kann man ja mal testen.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/111188305166?var=410223588005


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht obs wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist, aber beim Stöbern auf Ebay nach Drillingen für meine Kunstköder bin ich auf folgenden Verkäufer gestoßen mit folgendem Angebot. Ich kenne die Drillinge zwar nicht, aber ich denke nicht das die schlecht sind. Sind immerhin VMC. Für umgerechnet 24-30 Cent pro Drilling ist das wirklich ne Ansage. Zum Vergleich: Nen Gamakatsu Treble 13 bekommt man nicht für unter 80 Cent das Stück. Klar, Gamakatsu ist nochmal ne Ecke besser, aber ob man das braucht? Bim direkten Vergleich Treble 13 mit den roten VMCs gibt es zwar Unterschiede, aber für einen dicken Hecht sind auch die VMCs stabil und scharf genug.
> 
> Sobald ich die Bestellung erhalten habe kann ich bei Bedarf berichten ob die Drillinge taugen. Bei dem Preis kann man ja mal testen.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/111188305166?var=410223588005



Warum sollen die schlecht sein.Bin auf dein Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Weiß ich nicht. Kenne die Haken nicht, aber da es VMC ist und die von der Form her passig scheinen sind die auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Der Preis ist wirklich top.

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie sie sich im Vergleich zu den Gamakatsus schlagen.


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Leider kommen noch die Versandkosten hinzu. Ansonsten würde ich sie für den Preis auch mal antesten


----------



## Franky (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin. Die 9650er-Drillinge von VMC sind für den Ottonormalangler absolut ok! Standard-Rundstahldraht für normale Belastung und "normal" ausgeformte Spitze (Cut-Point). Den hab ich mit der Permasteel-Beschichtung als günstigen Ersatzdrilling für meine Pilker.
Die 8er (bspw. 8540) sind aus einer besseren Flachstahllegierung und haben eine aufwendigere ausgearbeitete Spitze. Da sie "dünner" aber genauso stark sind wie die 9er, hab ich die meist im Süßwasser an Blinker, Spinner & Co. Kosten auch a weng mehr und sind baugleich zu den Treble 13.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Leider kommen noch die Versandkosten hinzu. Ansonsten würde ich sie für den Preis auch mal antesten



Sind ja nur einmalig 2,95. Für den Preis muss man erstmal zum Angelladen und zurückkommen, sofern man ihn nicht direkt vor der Tür hat.

 Danke für deine Einschätzung Franky 
 Ja, die roten habe ich auch. Sind top Haken. Kosten allerdings auch fast das Doppelte. Zwar immernoch günstig im Vergleich zu den Treble 13, aber 2 9er für einen 8er ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Bei Tommy bestell ich ganz gerne VMC Drillinge und Jigköpfe. Da gibt es einiges an Auswahl und die Preise sind korrekt #6
Die Eigenmarke Drillinge will ich mir nächstes Mal holen von ihm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hast du mal nen Link zum Shop? Würd da gerne mal schauen


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link zum Shop? Würd da gerne mal schauen


 
https://www.raubfischspezi.com/index.php |bla:

Jetzt muss ich selber auch gucken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ah genau, Raubfischspezi hieß die Seite ja. Glaube da habe ich sogar schonmal bestellt. Danke.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Kommt darauf an wie viele Du brauchst. Die großen Händler, wenn Du denn einen in der Nähe hast, haben die öffters mal für 14,-- bis 20,-- im 100 ter Pack im Angebot. Ich hab mir z.B. letztens 2 Pakete 1 und 1/0 für 18,-- bei Moritz KK gekauft.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Müsste ich mal bei den in der Nähe liegenden Angelläden nachfragen. 100er Packs mag ich nur nicht so, weil man dann halt 100 Stück von einer Größe hat...Die musste erstmal verwursten. Bei Ebay gibts da ja auch diverse Angebote.

 Die Raubfischspezi Power Treble scheinen aber auch interessant zu sein. Ansonsten der 9649 ist auch super, davon hängen auch noch einige an meinen Ködern...


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Drillinge vom Spezi sehen gut aus. Keine Ahnung, ob die hier schon mal einer getestet hat #c
Die Profi Rundkopf Jigs sind auch super. Für weiche Köder 1A


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ja die VMC Jigköpfe habe ich auch, sind wirklich gut. Vor allem reißen die Köder dann vorne nicht immer auf.

 Hm, jetzt überlege ich doch mal die Drillinge von Tommy zu testen. Dann bestell ich doch nicht bei Ebay. Das reizt mich jetzt irgendwie...


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Dann würde ich mich mal über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Vor Allem gibt es ja auch immer noch was anderes Günstiges in seinem Webshop zu finden |supergri
Die Keinteile sind alle top und er hat auch schöne Wobbler und Gummis im Angebot!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Klar mache ich


----------



## Angler2097 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schreib ihn hier doch mal an, vielleicht verschickt er sie auch Einzeln im Brief. Oder du gehst noch ein bisschen bei Ihm shoppen :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ach ich besorg mir einfach 10er Packs, ich vertraue eigentlich darauf das die was taugen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ach ich besorg mir einfach 10er Packs, ich vertraue eigentlich darauf das die was taugen


Stabiler als zb. die VMC 9649, auch recht scharf, aber nicht so scharf wie zb. die Gamakatsu Treble 13


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Habe ich auch nicht erwartet, Tommy. Die Gamakatsus sind ne Klasse für sich, aber so eben auch der Preis.

Danke für deine Antwort. Dann werd ich mir deine Drillinge mal bestellen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tommi, schade das du die Größen 1 und 2 nicht im Sortiment hast. Sind die noch angedacht?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Tommi, schade das du die Größen 1 und 2 nicht im Sortiment hast. Sind die noch angedacht?


Grösse 2 ist normal da. Ich gucke morgen mal nach.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Falls du noch zweier da hast von deinen Treble Hooks dann pack die doch noch bitte im 10er Pack zu meiner Bestellung dazu


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hiern paar fette Grubs, zum Hechtangeln,
 zum SuperPreis https://www.angel-domaene.de/svartz...-meerestwister-33-0cm-5x-2er-pack--30891.html

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Die Drillinge sind bereits vorgestern gekommen. Zunächst danke für die nette Dreingabe in Form von Kulli und den Mustersnaps. Kulli kann ich gut gebrauchen und die Snaps auch. Die Snaps machen einen wertigen Eindruck.

Bei den Drillingen bin ich noch unsicher. An sich sind sie wirklich nicht schlecht, die Schärfe passt, von der Stabilität könnten sie einen Hauch stärker sein. Aber reichen sollten sie wohl.

Was mich etwas stört ist teilweise die Verarbeitung. Es gibt doch sichtbare Toleranzen. Bei einem 4er z.B. war eine Spitze komplett stumpf. Den Drilling musste ich entsorgen. Bei einem 2er war die Spitze am Ende nicht gerade, sondern "krumm". Dieser Drilling war aber noch verwertbar. Ich habe mir jeden Haken einzeln angeschaut, man sieht halt auch, dass nicht jeder Drilling gleichmäßig gefertigt ist. Manche Spitzen sind dünner, manche dicker und auch die Schärfe variiert.
Das ist mir so bei VMC, Gamakatsu oder anderen Marken noch nicht aufgefallen.

Das Ganze ist nicht böse gemeint, lediglich meine Rückmeldung zu den Drillingen. Verbaut habe ich sie natürlich trotzdem, denn schlecht sind sie nicht! Nur ich denke es geht noch etwas sauberer.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



> Bei einem 4er z.B. war eine Spitze komplett stumpf. Den Drilling musste ich entsorgen.



Dazu 2 Tipps:
1. Wenn es ein Stinger werden soll, die stumpfe Flanke in den Köder stecken 
2. Nachschleifen. Ich habe mir nach einem Tipp hier im Board so einen Diamant-Schleifer gekauft (den roten) - damit kriegt man selbst als handwerklicher Laie Haken wieder einigermaßen hin.
https://www.lidl.de/de/powerfix-diamant-werkzeugschaerfer/p251682


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

1.) Sollte für meine Kunstköder sein
 2.) Kenn ich, habe einen Schleifer der aber schon sehr abgenutzt ist.

 Mir gehts ums Prinzip. Wenn ich neue Drillinge kaufe will ich nicht jeden kontrollieren müssen um ggf. nachzuschärfen o.Ä.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Einige wollten ja auch Rückmeldung zu meiner Ebay Verlinkung und den VMC 9650. Zunächst mal ein Lob an den Verkäufer, gestern verschickt heute schon gekommen. Glatte 1 für den Versand.

Zu den Haken: Für den Preis sagenhaft. Sehr scharf, würde sogar sagen so scharf wie die roten VMC und mindestens genauso stabil. Für knapp 30 Cent pro Stück top. Werde dort wieder kaufen sollte ich Drillinge brauchen. Ich habe für insgesamt jeweils 10 Stück der Größen 1,2,4,6 und 8 15,75 inkl. Versand gezahlt. Das ist schon ne Ansage.

Nur eine Sache nervt mich ein wenig an den Haken (ich weiß, dass ist absolut kein Argument und leichte Spinnerei von mir): die Farbe. Ist dieser alte Computer Grauton. Wird vermütlich der Perma Steel Beschichtung geschuldet sein. Ist also absolut kein Kriterium, nur persönliche Spinnerei von mir.

Also kann diese Drillinge uneingeschränkt empfehlen!#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Einige wollten ja auch Rückmeldung zu meiner Ebay Verlinkung und den VMC 9650.
> 
> Zu den Haken: Für den Preis sagenhaft. Sehr scharf, würde sogar sagen so scharf wie die roten VMC und *mindestens genauso stabil*.



Ich würde bei VMC nicht von stabil sprechen, eher von lawede.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, die sich auf diverse beschichtete VMC-Modelle bezieht, ist das Kernschrott. Brauchbar vielleicht bei der leichteren Zander-bzw. bei der Barschangelei, da bekommt man manchen Köder nach Hängern wieder, weil die Teile aufbiegen, für die Hechtangelei sind diese Drillinge nicht zu gebrauchen!



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also kann diese Drillinge uneingeschränkt empfehlen!#6



Ich vermute mal ganz kühn, dass sich diese Empfehlung lediglich auf die Inaugenscheinnahme und ein Gefühl von dir beschränkt, oder hast du die Teile bereits in konkreten Drillsituationen getestet?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hast du mal versucht nen Schenkel aufzubiegen? 
Ich werde sie definitiv für die Hechtangelei einsetzen. 

Zu deiner Frage: Nein noch nicht getestet im Drill, aber Schärfe getestet und halt versucht sie zu verbiegen. Allerdings hängen einige dieser Drillinge an alten Wobblern von mir welche mir vererbt wurden, damit wurden definitiv Hechte gefangen und die Drillinge sehen aus wie neu.

 Und wenn Franky sie zum Pilken benutzt...Werden sie für Hecht wohl auch reichen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht nen Schenkel aufzubiegen?
> 
> Ich habe schon jede Menge Schenkel gebogen...
> 
> Ich werde sie definitiv für die Hechtangelei einsetzen.



Mir wegen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Schenkelklopfer...#c


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, bei Gerlinger gibt es diese 30cm Shads von Jackson in einigen Farben aktuell zum halben Preis. 15% Aktion ist leider schon vorbei, habe aber noch 2 Minuten vor Mitternacht die Bestellung weg geschickt.#6

https://www.gerlinger.de/jackson-gummifisch-the-big-fish-farbe-silver-shad


----------



## jkc (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moinmoin,

ASO - G-System bis 30cm für 17€
40er Line Thru Trout für Stk 30€
Ab 30€ Portofrei#6

https://www.tackle-deals.eu/

Grüße JK


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Guten Morgen,

ebenfalls aktuell seit ein paar Tagen bei Tackle Deals: Ryobi Rollen , z.B. die Zauber oder auch die neue Ecusima zu einem fairen Kurs.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin Moin,
 hier ne schöne Spinnrolle, zum Schnapper-Preis
https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fishing-tackle-rolle-repta
 und ein kleiner Testbericht,
https://m.facebook.com/Abgemetert/posts/917855825010633

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Peter_Piper (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,
bei Angelgeräte Bode gibt es heute (21.12.) die Balzer Matze Koch Zanderschreck Ruten zum Schnapper für 30 Euro. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## moppedx (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Es gibt wieder das Blinker Jahresabonnement für 8€.
Gesehen bei Facebook.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Hi, kleine Anmerkung meiner Seits: Ich hatte habe dieses Abo auch gerade, aber ein Schnäppchen ist das finde ich nicht. Mein Gedanke war damals "ach für unter 80 Cent das Heft kann man ja nix falsch machen..." - Doch kann man!
Ich glaube ich habe aus den Heften die ich seit Mai bekommen habe nicht einen "Artikel" gelesen. Das Ding ist in meinen Augen eine teure Werbebroschüre, mehr nicht. Immerhin lief die Kündigung via Mail bisher Problemlos, inklusive Kündigungsbestätigung.

Grüße JK


----------



## einfach_chris (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Ich hab das Abo auch und ich finde, für das Geld lohnt es sich, für mich waren schon ein paar Artikel dabei, die nicht werbeverseucht und interessant waren.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Tach auch,
 hier mal wieder was, 20% auf Outlet-Artikel bei Askari
http://news.askari-sport.com/ov?mailing=2JN910MG-EF110I4&m2u=2JQ16T3B-2JN910MG-SPPPHM

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## moppedx (9. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Aktuell Penn Slammer für unter 40€ bei Askari


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Aber nur die 260 & 360 ....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber nur die 260 & 360 ....



auch die restlichen Größen sind gute Preise....gestern zwei bestellt, mal sehen wie lange die Lieferung dauert...|rolleyes
Nach Norge gehts 9.2019 hoffe bis dahin ist das erledigt mit der Lieferung...


----------



## Lil Torres (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lange die Lieferung dauert...Nach Norge gehts 9.2019 hoffe bis dahin ist das erledigt mit der Lieferung...



könnte bei askari gerade so klappen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> auch die restlichen Größen sind gute Preise....



Aber eben nicht wie von dir angegeben unter 40€ #d


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber eben nicht wie von *dir *angegeben unter 40€ #d



Lesen lernen, hilft auch dir....
Ich habe überhaupt nix angegeben...|kopfkrat

Genauso wenig wie der der es angegeben hat gesagt hat alle Größen würden unter 40 Euro kosten...#t


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lesen lernen, hilft auch dir....
> Ich habe überhaupt nix angegeben...|kopfkrat
> 
> Genauso wenig wie der der es angegeben hat gesagt hat alle Größen würden unter 40 Euro kosten...#t



|good:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Den ersten 5 Euro Gutschein habe ich, und die anderen zwei Entschuldigungsmails kamen auch schon....nach einer Woche erfolgt der Anruf, denn bereitwillig die Kohle per Paypal nehmen Sie ja auch und ließen bei mir kein Rechnungskauf zu....


----------



## Leech (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Den ersten 5 Euro Gutschein habe ich, und die anderen zwei Entschuldigungsmails kamen auch schon....nach einer Woche erfolgt der Anruf, denn bereitwillig die Kohle per Paypal nehmen Sie ja auch und ließen bei mir kein Rechnungskauf zu....



Da du in Hannover kaufst, würde ich mir die Sachen im Zweifel einfach vor Ort im Laden holen. Die Onlinerabatte gehen da ja auch im Shop runter.
Bei Askari online werde ich nur noch Ruten und Rollen bestellen, wenn der Rabatt SO GUT ist, dass ich mit einer Wartezeit von 4 Wochen arbeiten kann ohne damit mein Hobby einstellen zu müssen. #q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Leech schrieb:


> Da du in Hannover kaufst, würde ich mir die Sachen im Zweifel *einfach vor Ort im Laden holen*. Die Onlinerabatte gehen da ja auch im Shop runter.
> Bei Askari online werde ich nur noch Ruten und Rollen bestellen, wenn der Rabatt SO GUT ist, dass ich mit einer Wartezeit von 4 Wochen arbeiten kann ohne damit mein Hobby einstellen zu müssen. #q



Nicht möglich bei meinen Arbeitszeiten....#t


----------



## Leech (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nicht möglich bei meinen Arbeitszeiten....#t



du arbeitest Wochentags von 9-19 Uhr?
Wenn ja, dann.....ugh. Ansonsten lass die Sachen doch von jemand anderem abholen. :g


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Leech schrieb:


> du arbeitest Wochentags von 9-19 Uhr?
> Wenn ja, dann.....ugh. Ansonsten lass die Sachen doch von jemand anderem abholen. :g



6-23....fünf mal die Woche, das an dem freien Tag dann schlafen angesagt ist versteht sich von selbst-aber keine Sorge selbst ausgesuchtes Leid#6


----------



## Leech (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 6-23....fünf mal die Woche, das an dem freien Tag dann schlafen angesagt ist versteht sich von selbst-aber keine Sorge selbst ausgesuchtes Leid#6



Ich hätte ja fast angeboten, dir die Dinger vorbeizubringen.
Aber da du auf der anderen Seite von Hannover wohnst, ist das so eine Sache


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja fast angeboten, dir die Dinger vorbeizubringen.
> Aber da du auf der anderen Seite von Hannover wohnst, ist das so eine Sache



Alles gut das hat Zeit....und wie gesagt meine Zeit ist sehr beschränkt, aufm Weg kann ich an meiner zuständige Poststelle direkt anhalten kurz rein fertig, für mehr ist in Moment keine Zeit....denn Arbeiten oder aufm Wasser-mehr gibt es in Moment nicht...#6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

So heute hat der Hermesmann versucht mich zu erreichen...
Ging also doch einigermaßen fix...
Lieferzeit eine Woche, dafür ne 360er und ne 760er Slammer für 100 Euro ist doch Bombe...


----------



## Leech (18. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So heute hat der Hermesmann versucht mich zu erreichen...
> Ging also doch einigermaßen fix...
> Lieferzeit eine Woche, dafür ne 360er und ne 760er Slammer für 100 Euro ist doch Bombe...



sehr schön. vermutlich noch der Vorteil, dass du quasi im Askari Einzugsbereich in der Ecke Isernhagen sitzt.
Meine Artikel fliegen immer erst über Braunschweig ein. |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (18. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Erstmal abwarten was denn wirklich drin ist.:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten was denn wirklich drin ist.:q



Das stimmt-vielleicht nur der angekündigte Gratisschreibblock mit Karpfenmotiv:m


----------



## Leech (18. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das stimmt-vielleicht nur der angekündigte Gratisschreibblock mit Karpfenmotiv:m



|rolleyes den habe ich aus meiner bestellung sofort gestrichen gehabt.
so ein Unfug.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. April 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Alles bestens angekommen und komplett.


----------



## Speci.hunter (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Schnäppchen-Trööt*

Moin,

Ich bin wütend!!! Bin noch unentschlossen ob ich mir ein Rod Pod zulege oder mit vernünftigen banksticks arbeite und buzzerbars. 

Jetzt gab es das CYGNET GRAND SNIPER bei mundR für 138€! Und ich habe es verpennt dort zu bestellen!, ich meine für diesen Preis ist das schon ein super Gerät oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. November 2018)

Moin, 
Heute black Friday unter anderem bis zu 70%im hecht und Barsch Shop, gleiches bei der angel Domäne... Vielleicht ist ja was dabei für euch


----------



## Inni (23. November 2018)

Kennt jemand die Angeldomäne Karre, taugt die was?

https://www.angel-domaene.de/bat-tackle-carp-trolley-mk-ii--26915.html


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2018)

das Teil sieht doch ganz gut aus. Bin auch am überlegen mir so ein Ding zu kaufen.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> das Teil sieht doch ganz gut aus. Bin auch am überlegen mir so ein Ding zu kaufen.


Wenn ich die im Koffer Raum packe ist der voll ?


----------



## rolfmoeller (23. November 2018)

Hab ich gerade gemacht.


----------



## Inni (23. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die im Koffer Raum packe ist der voll ?



Dachte eher das die bisschen klein wäre?


----------



## Inni (23. November 2018)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht.



gekauft oder in Kofferraum gepackt?


----------



## Lil Torres (23. November 2018)

fast 'ne 1:1 kopie meiner nash h-gun karre. sieht nicht verkehrt aus, denke für das geld kann man nichts falsch machen...


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2018)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht.


ich auch. keine 24 Std. Lieferzeit. Hab noch nicht ausgepackt(gestern Mümmelmann) aber vom Gewicht sehr angenehm.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht.


Denn gucken wir uns bei ABBA 2019 erst mal an.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ich auch. keine 24 Std. Lieferzeit. Hab noch nicht ausgepackt(gestern Mümmelmann) aber vom Gewicht sehr angenehm.


Wie ist denn das Pack maß ? Der sieht ziemlich groß aus?Denn noch gute Besserung.


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Pack maß ? Der sieht ziemlich groß aus?Denn noch gute Besserung.


Hartmut, das Paket hat die Maße 65 x70x 20 cm. Iss natürlich noch alles in Einzelteilen. Werde, wenn meine Sehstörungen wieder weg sind den Karton mal aufmachen und schauen.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hartmut, das Paket hat die Maße 65 x70x 20 cm. Iss natürlich noch alles in Einzelteilen. Werde, wenn meine Sehstörungen wieder weg sind den Karton mal aufmachen und schauen.


Ist ja doch nicht so groß,wie ich gedacht habe?


----------



## Inni (24. November 2018)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Carp-Trolle...3:g:q2kAAOSw~T9b0dEK:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true 

Unten, in den Rezessionen, da sieht er eher klein aus wenn er voll gepackt ist. Daher bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. OK, da wurde offensichtlich das Vorderteil nicht ausgezogen...


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2018)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ich auch. keine 24 Std. Lieferzeit. Hab noch nicht ausgepackt(gestern Mümmelmann) aber vom Gewicht sehr angenehm.


So, das Ding heute mal zusammen gebaut. Macht einen guten Eindruck. Sicher nicht für Karpfengerödel zu gebrauchen und mit 75 Kg würde ich die Karre auch nicht belasten. Aber für meine Belange(3-4 Ruten, Stuhl, Setzkescher, Futter, Schirm und jede Menge Kleinkram) vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2018)

Gerade gesehen, leider nicht mehr für 39,99€ verfügbar. Glück gehabt


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (1. Januar 2019)

Hier mal eine selbst angefertigte Liste an Amazon Angelzubehör-Schnäppchen, die euch interessieren könnten:


(Die Lieferzeiten sind sehr lang, da das Zeug aus Asien verschickt wird, Versandkosten sind im genannten Preis dabei)


Jannis approved (bestellt, angekommen und gut):


2,50€ Digitalwaage(baugleich mit den Modellen aus dem Angelladen):

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0082AYOS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


1,15€ Gummistopper Megapack:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00A76M6RM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


2,10€ Batterie Tester:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HUHBPGO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Nicht Jannis approved:


1,80€ Knicklichter 50pcs(bei mir in falscher Größe geliefert)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CK63GN0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


3,75€ mini Campingkocher(noch nicht geliefert)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01GWJQN4O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wenn ihr noch Ergänzungen(wirklich günstiges, aber empfehlenswertes Zeug auf Amazon)
habt könnt ihr mir diese gerne schicken, damit ich die Liste vervollständigen kann!


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2019)

Gummistopper gibt es bei al... günstiger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2019)

Bei Aldi ?


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (2. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube er meint bei Aliexpress. Kann sein, aber da sind die wenigsten angemeldet, deswegen mach ich hier eine Amazonliste.


----------



## nostradamus (2. Januar 2019)

... aliexpress

habe bicht lange gesucht und z.B. das gefunden:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/600-...lgo_pvid=7bf76104-d33a-4551-8410-5b7888455ac8


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Januar 2019)

Bei Lidl gibts aktuell Klettkabelbinder für 3 Euro. Damit kann man prima Steckruten beim Transport oder der Lagerung zusammen halten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Januar 2019)

Ab Mo.04.02. bei Lidl in der Filiale: Sonnenbrillen mit Polfilter für 3,99 Euro!

Gab es vor ca. 2 Jahren schon einmal. Hatte ich mir als Ersatz geholt. Für den Preis durchaus brauchbar.
Klar, kein High End Teil, aber es schmerzt auch nicht, wenn die Brille mal im Wasser versenkt wird.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (20. Februar 2019)

Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 

für einen super Preis. Habe meine gerade geschrottet und dann gleich 2 hier bestellt

https://www.fishermansworld.de/_7/ruten/daiwa-aqualite-power-float-390m-3tlg_04-11785390.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2019)

Bei Angeldomäne gibt es 20% auf alles!
https://www.angel-domaene.de/

Und bei Askari 20% auf alle Kogha Produkte!
https://www.angelsport.de/


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2019)

Bei Askari gibt es nur 20 % auf nicnt reduzierte Ware also jeder Artikel der schon “askari preis” ist aus geschlossen und bei Angeldomäne sind alles rollen über 300 Euro nicht lieferbar. Da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2019)

Bei Askari gibt es 20% auf alle Kogha Artikel auch auf bereits reduzierte. Steht doch da im Link!


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

Müsste auch mal wieder bei Askari vorbei schauen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (8. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Askari gibt es 20% auf alle Kogha Artikel auch auf bereits reduzierte. Steht doch da im Link!


Okay sorry da hast du recht da war ich zu schnell ;-)


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. März 2019)

aktuell 10% Frühlingsrabatt bei Angling Direct.


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. März 2019)

In den Ladengeschäften von Askari gibt es aktuell wieder bis zu 20%.Aktion geht noch bis 30.03.

https://www.angelsport.de/out/media...ARI_FM-Internet_22_03-30_03_2019_J_SCREEN.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2019)

Weiß jemand, wann es wieder eine Rabattaktion bei AM-Angelsport oder Gerlinger gibt? 
Bitte hier reinschreiben wenn was bekannt.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2019)

Beim Gerlinger gibt es derzeit eine 10% Rabattaktion: Iobb2Z lautet der Code

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich(!?!?) Gerlinger nächste Rabattaktion im Geschäft und Onlineshop demnächst beim Frühlingsfest ab Wochenende 11.04.19 ,
wie 2016 2017 2018
http://gerlinger-blog.de/neuigkeiten/rabatte-zum-fruhlingsfest
http://gerlinger-blog.de/neuigkeiten/fruehlingsfest-2017
https://www.angeldealz.de/2018/04/01/10-rabatt-zum-fruehlingsfest-bei-angelsport-gerlinger/

Update:
alle Versandbestellungen -10% vom 13. - 21. April


----------



## Speci.hunter (13. April 2019)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Daiwa Aqualite Power Float
> 
> für einen super Preis. Habe meine gerade geschrottet und dann gleich 2 hier bestellt
> 
> https://www.fishermansworld.de/_7/ruten/daiwa-aqualite-power-float-390m-3tlg_04-11785390.html


 Hey! Ich habe soeben die Rute auch dort gefunden. Bzw. Hätte ich mir die schon im Geschäft gekauft aber aufgrund einer Macke umgetauscht. Nun weiß er nicht ob er sie nachmal rein bekommt! 
Die Rute bei fisherman‘s world ist aber das Vorgänger Modell oder ? Jedenfalls besitzt es eine andere Herstellernummer : 11785390 bei FisherMan‘s und 11785395 bei den anderen onlineshops, zu dem ist auch das angegebene Rutengewicht anders. Bei FisherMan‘s 225gr bei den anderen 245gr. Kannst du mir evt Fotos von der Rute machen? Aber auch vom Preis her würde es ja Sonn machen dass es der Vorgänger ist


----------



## geomujo (17. April 2019)

Um Gerlinger mache ich einen Bogen wenn's geht. Grund: Ich werde aufgrund meiner Wohnlage mit einer Ablehnung zum Kauf auf Rechnung, die extra angeboten wird, konfrontiert. Dabei scheint der externe Dienstleister ausschließlich ein geografisches Scoring vorzunehmen, der mich in meiner Wohnlage diskriminiert. Da suche ich mir lieber andere Geschäftspartner, auch wenn diese keinen Kauf auf Rechnung anbieten. Dann investiere ich meine vierstelligen Beträge eben woanders.
Die Erstattung von Geldern über einen Verrechnungsscheck macht die Sache übrigens auch nicht gerade besser.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2019)

Angling Direct hat über Ostern 10%


----------



## Justin123 (23. April 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Angling Direct hat über Ostern 10%



Nicht auf Nash!
Habe gestern eine Liege für einen Freund bestellt und mich gewundert warum der Gutscheincode nicht funktioniert und mal nachgefragt. 
Könnte man schon dazu schreiben


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. April 2019)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Nicht auf Nash!
> Habe gestern eine Liege für einen Freund bestellt und mich gewundert warum der Gutscheincode nicht funktioniert und mal nachgefragt.
> Könnte man schon dazu schreiben


Ich war auch enttäuscht, nach ein wenig Recherche war die gewünschte Greys Base Box bei einem deutschen Händler auch ohne Rabatt günstiger als bei AD mit Rabatt....


----------



## Justin123 (23. April 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich war auch enttäuscht, nach ein wenig Recherche war die gewünschte Greys Base Box bei einem deutschen Händler auch ohne Rabatt günstiger als bei AD mit Rabatt....



Die Liege war dort günstiger als überall hier von daher hätte ich sie so oder so dort bestellt aber wenn man oben auf der Website groß stehen hat 10 Prozent sollte man wenigstens mit einem Sternchen darauf hinweisen das es nicht auf Nash gilt oder andersweitig auskunft darüber geben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Um Gerlinger mache ich einen Bogen wenn's geht. Grund: Ich werde aufgrund meiner Wohnlage mit einer Ablehnung zum Kauf auf Rechnung


Was ist denn das für ein Viertel? 

Ich bestelle per Onlineüberweisung von meinem Konto Vorkasse, dann geht das Paket in wenigen Stunden raus und ist oft schon nach 36h bei mir da mit dem frühen DHL-Boten. Das ist top!
Da ich öfter was zurücksende, habe ich das mit den Rückbuchungen schon vielfach durch, wenn ich den Rückgabebeizettel richtig mit Kontoverbindung exakt ausfülle, bekomme ich den Betrag auch wieder zurückgebucht. Dass einige EUR für Rückversand fehlen für die angeforderte Paketrücksendung/PDF über Gerlinger und das gerade bei langen Ruten eben günstig, finde ich auch fair für die Möglichkeit des Anschauens. 
Insofern machte ich das ziemlich oft, mehr Ruten zu bestellen und die nicht gefallenden wieder zurückzusenden. Bei keinem anderen geht das so gut.


----------



## lsski (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo ich hab da mal ein Tip:

*JRC Cocoon 2G Universal Porch - Zelterweiterung* für 160 Euro bei        https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2019)

Okuma Azores 4000 - gutes Angebot bei Nordfishing77. US ist etwas höher (1:5,8) und mit 340 g keine federleichte Rolle, man bekommt aber eine robuste voll Alu Rolle für nicht zuviel Geld
https://www.nordfishing77.at/okuma-azores-s-4000-fd-salzwasser-8087


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Juli 2019)

Aldi hat am Montag Polbrillen für 3,99. Angeblich auch über normale brillen tragbar. Als "Nachtbrille" auch mit gelben Gläsern. Werde ich zumindest mal einen Blick drauf (bzw. durch) werfen.


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

Hab mir vor 5 Jahren die Polbrille von Aldi geholt und bin bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juli 2019)

Blöd, dass Aldi nicht Aldi ist.
Für mich daher leider nichts, da ich im Aldi Nord-Gebiet wohne.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Blöd, dass Aldi nicht Aldi ist.
> Für mich daher leider nichts, da ich im Aldi Nord-Gebiet wohne.


Ändert sich bald, denn dann gibt es die Sortimentsunterscheidungen bei Aldi NORD/SÜD nicht mehr.

https://www.derwesten.de/panorama/a...reiche-produkte-verschwinden-id226420151.html


----------



## Lorenz (14. Juli 2019)

Von der Solognac (Hausmarke vom decathlon?) "Jagdhose Steppe 300" hab ich mir zwei gekauft. 16,99 Euro, 65%/35% Mischgewebe. 

Die eine habe ich inzwischen ein paar Wochen getragen und ein paar Mal gewaschen und bin zufrieden. Als Freizeit- und Arbeitshose und für den Preis gibt's da nichts zu meckern. 
https://www.decathlon.de/p/jagdhose-steppe-300/_/R-p-10632


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ändert sich bald, denn dann gibt es die Sortimentsunterscheidungen bei Aldi NORD/SÜD nicht mehr.
> 
> https://www.derwesten.de/panorama/a...reiche-produkte-verschwinden-id226420151.html



Ach was! Das ist ja mal löblich.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2019)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Von der Solognac (Hausmarke vom decathlon?) "Jagdhose Steppe 300" hab ich mir zwei gekauft. 16,99 Euro, 65%/35% Mischgewebe.
> 
> Die eine habe ich inzwischen ein paar Wochen getragen und ein paar Mal gewaschen und bin zufrieden. Als Freizeit- und Arbeitshose und für den Preis gibt's da nichts zu meckern.
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/jagdhose-steppe-300/_/R-p-10632




Jo,habe auch zwei davon seit einigen Wochen, allerdings bisher "nur" zivil getragen. Machen aber einen akzeptablen Eindruck. Zum angeln trage ich den gleichen Zeitraum die 520er, ist spübar kräftiger vom Material, hat alledings keine Gesäßtasche und kommt etwa 10€ mehr oder so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juli 2019)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Von der Solognac (Hausmarke vom decathlon?) "Jagdhose Steppe 300" hab ich mir zwei gekauft. 16,99 Euro, 65%/35% Mischgewebe.
> 
> Die eine habe ich inzwischen ein paar Wochen getragen und ein paar Mal gewaschen und bin zufrieden. Als Freizeit- und Arbeitshose und für den Preis gibt's da nichts zu meckern.
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/jagdhose-steppe-300/_/R-p-10632



Die Buxen trage ich mittlerweile fast ausschließlich,  da ich ja so unheimlich Spaß am shoppen habe, die kann ich bestellen und passen dann. In den Jahren zuvor gab es auch noch ganz gute Bermudas,  auch aus anderen Stoffen.

Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## einfach_chris (23. Juli 2019)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Von der Solognac (Hausmarke vom decathlon?) "Jagdhose Steppe 300" hab ich mir zwei gekauft. 16,99 Euro, 65%/35% Mischgewebe.
> 
> Die eine habe ich inzwischen ein paar Wochen getragen und ein paar Mal gewaschen und bin zufrieden. Als Freizeit- und Arbeitshose und für den Preis gibt's da nichts zu meckern.
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/jagdhose-steppe-300/_/R-p-10632



Hätten sie daraus noch ne Zip-Hose gemacht, wäre sie perfekt für mich


----------



## W.M. (31. Juli 2019)

Savage Gear SG Real Eel 40cm 147g+9g Komplett incl. Jigkopf Angsthaken Aal OVP für 2,99 € zzgl. Versand hier.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2019)

^ Klasse, das ist doch mal nett mit dem dicken Aal !


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2019)

Ja, nur schade das schon viele Farben weg waren. Aber trotzdem zugeschlagen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. August 2019)

Ab Do. 15.08. bei Aldi Süd in der Filiale: Sonnenbrillen mit Polfilter für 3,99 Euro!

Gab es vor einiger Zeit schon einmal. Hatte ich mir als Ersatz geholt. Für den Preis durchaus brauchbar.
Klar, kein High End Teil, aber es schmerzt auch nicht, wenn die Brille mal im Wasser versenkt wird, oder als Ersatz im Rucksack/Auto/Boot/Angelkoffer.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2019)

Vielleicht zu gebrauchen 
https://www.action.com/de-de/p/beistelltisch-7/


----------



## Fattony (25. August 2019)

https://www.nordfishing77.at/doiyo-ninjin-sx-195cm-18-42g-11004

Die Rute hat sehr gute Bewertungen im Internet. Für das Geld. Schnäppchenpreis.


----------



## rippi (25. August 2019)

Ist der Shop denn vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## Fattony (25. August 2019)

Ja. Schon 6 mal dort bestellt. Hat mehrere Niederlassungen in Österreich und einen FlagshipStore in Hagenbrunn. Die Google Bewertungen sprechen auch eine eigene Sprache.


----------



## Rannebert (26. August 2019)

Beware the rippi!
You might just got rip(pi) rolled!


----------



## Fattony (26. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Beware the rippi!
> You might just got rip(pi) rolled!



Bitte was?


----------



## Fattony (29. August 2019)

Rute heute angekommen. Gefällt mir richtig gut! Sogar im Stofffuteral. Feine Sache um €17,77


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Werde mir sie auch bestellen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Werde mir sie auch bestellen.


wollte ich auch schon. Vor allem auf Grund der vielen tollen Bwewertungen.


Fattony schrieb:


> Die Rute hat sehr gute Bewertungen im Internet.


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Mach es bitte nicht. Ich schaffe es nämlich nicht vor morgen zu bestellen und auch ich möchte noch so eine.


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Mach es bitte nicht. Ich schaffe es nämlich nicht vor morgen zu bestellen und auch ich möchte noch so eine.


wir können ja eine Sammelbestellung initiieren...


----------



## Peter_Piper (29. August 2019)

...und dazu diese tolle Rolle.
Hat im Internet auch ganz viele tolle Bewertungen!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. August 2019)

Und mit 5 Jahren Garantie.


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ...und dazu diese tolle Rolle.
> Hat im Internet auch ganz viele tolle Bewertungen!


aha


Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ...und dazu diese tolle Rolle.
> Hat im Internet auch ganz viele tolle Bewertungen!


Danke aber diese Rolle möchte ich nicht in meinen Besitz wissen.



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> wir können ja eine Sammelbestellung initiieren...


Jo erledigt.


----------



## ralle (29. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> ...und dazu diese tolle Rolle.
> Hat im Internet auch ganz viele tolle Bewertungen!


 Dann ist aber deine CO2 Bilanz dahin  
Herstellung/Transport/Lagerkosten/Versand usw. Oh je !!
Sei denn Du nimmst die 5 Jahre Garantie in Anspruch - dann hast du alle Rollen dieser Serie abgeangelt


----------



## Oyabun (30. August 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> https://www.nordfishing77.at/doiyo-ninjin-sx-195cm-18-42g-11004
> 
> Die Rute hat sehr gute Bewertungen im Internet. Für das Geld. Schnäppchenpreis.



Ist bestellt.

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.
Bei dem Preis kann man aber nicht viel falsch machen

Hoffe ich.....


----------



## W.M. (4. September 2019)

_Shimano Zodias 6'8" L BFS Casting_ und _Shimano Zodias 264L2 Spinnrute_ 

bei fischdeal.de für jeweils 129,95 € versandkostenfrei.

https://fischdeal.de/deals/shimano-zodias-casting-hengel-28082019
https://fischdeal.de/deals/shimano-zodias-264l2-spinhengel-28082019

 Mit dem Code *SCALE15* gibt es zusätzlich 15% Rabatt.


_LEVANTE LTD F5-610C Spinnerbait Special _und_ LEVANTE LTD F5-72C Diablo Spec-R
_
bei JAPAN DREAM TACKLE für jeweils 119 €.

https://www.japan-dream-tackle.de/produkt/levante-ltd-f5-610c-spinnerbait-special/
https://www.japan-dream-tackle.de/produkt/levante-ltd-f5-72c-diablo-spec-r/
_
_


----------



## Stefan (8. September 2019)

Zur Rute von Nordfishing:

Kann bitte ein stolzer neuer Besitzer etwas zu dieser Rute sagen, was die Tauglichkeit zum leichten bis mittleren Hechtfischen- ich sag mal Gufi mit Köpfen bis max. 15 Gramm - angeht?

Ist sie hart und schnell genug um den Anhieb auf 20 bis 30 Metern sicher durchzubringen bzw. wie lassen sich diese Gufis werfen? Auch wenn sie nicht teuer ist, sollte ich sie nämlich für diese Art Gufi nicht brauchen können, macht es keinen Sinn auch nur wenig Geld auszugeben. Bin gespannt! Danke!!


----------



## Fattony (8. September 2019)

Ja - die Rute ist sehr stramm und schnell! Mit 15g kriegt man auch schon gute Würfe hin. Mit 20g jedoch viel besser. 3 Hechte damit schon erwischt. Ging sehr gut. Mit einer 3000 Daiwa Ninja gut ausbalanciert, jedoch würde ich eher eine 2000 - 2500 nehmen.

Der Anhieb auf 20 meter stellt kein Problem da.


----------



## W.M. (19. September 2019)

*ABU Ambassadeur Revo Toro Beast 51 HS LH* aus Schweden für umgerechnet ca. 158 € mit kostenfreier Lieferung nach DE:

https://www.sportfiskeprylar.se/sv/artiklar/ambassadeur-revo-toro-beast.html


----------



## Hänger06 (8. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin suche eine Rutentransportasche für meine kurzen montierten Spinnruten > 95cm bzw 85cm . Hat wer ein link für mich oder eine geniale Idee ? Kurze Rutentaschen gibt es schon aber wenn man(n) am Wasser ist wo hin mit der Tasche um mobile zu sein...Gruß. P.S. bin meist mit Öffentlichen Verkersmitteln unterwegs mit Rucksack . Gru?


----------



## Bilch (8. Januar 2020)

Wenn jemand eine leichte Spinnrute braucht, sind das ganz gute Angebote








						Daiwa Silver Creek UL Spin 235cm 3-14g
					

Daiwa Silver Creek Ultra Light Spin mit 235cm Rutenlänge und 3-14g Wurfgewicht   Sensible, High-End Spinnruten   Hier…




					www.nordfishing77.at
				











						Daiwa Silver Creek UL Spin 220cm 3-14g
					

Daiwa Silver Creek Ultra Light Spin mit 220cm und 3-14g Wurfgewicht   Sensible, High-End Spinnruten   Hier haben wir die…




					www.nordfishing77.at
				











						Daiwa Silver Creek Light Spin 220cm 5-21g
					

Daiwa Silver Creek Light Spin mit 220cm Rutenlänge und 5-21g Wurfgewicht   Sensible, High-End Spinnruten   Die leichten…




					www.nordfishing77.at


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. Januar 2020)

Hänger06 schrieb:


> Moin Moin suche eine Rutentransportasche für meine kurzen montierten Spinnruten > 95cm bzw 85cm . Hat wer ein link für mich oder eine geniale Idee ? Kurze Rutentaschen gibt es schon aber wenn man(n) am Wasser ist wo hin mit der Tasche um mobile zu sein...Gruß. P.S. bin meist mit Öffentlichen Verkersmitteln unterwegs mit Rucksack . Gru?


Hi, Iron Claw Rod Skin. Sind aber Einzelfutterale. Wenn man sie einrollt, kann man sie in die Jackentasche stecken.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Januar 2020)

Hänger06 schrieb:


> Moin Moin suche eine Rutentransportasche für meine kurzen montierten Spinnruten > 95cm bzw 85cm . Hat wer ein link für mich oder eine geniale Idee ? Kurze Rutentaschen gibt es schon aber wenn man(n) am Wasser ist wo hin mit der Tasche um mobile zu sein...Gruß. P.S. bin meist mit Öffentlichen Verkersmitteln unterwegs mit Rucksack . Gru?


Hallo, wäre evtl der Daiwa Neopren Transport Rutengürtel etwas für dich?

Noch günstiger wäre wäre das Carrying System.


----------



## Angler2097 (8. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine leichte Spinnrute braucht, sind das ganz gute Angebote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu dem Kurs eine super Rute. Hab die auch für Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## Holly-Le (12. Januar 2020)

Varivas japanische geflochtene Schnur zum reduzierten Preis. https://shop.swat-fishing.com/Varivas-Avani-Seabass-Max-Power-Tracer-PE-08-max-167-lb-ave-147-lb


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Gerlinger hat -10% Aktion bis 09.02.2020 
Gibts da was besonders Kaufenwertes in den neuen 2020er Hauptkatalog + Sonderliste ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Februar 2020)

Beim Gerlinger gibt es die Daiwa Lexa Spin für 50 Euro


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Danke, genau davon habe ich schon längst alles ab 8ft und mehrfach.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Ist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## W.M. (24. Februar 2020)

Räumungsverkauf bei 





						Nippon-Lures - der Shop für JDM Baits!
					






					www.nippon-lures.com


----------



## Bilch (25. Februar 2020)

Bei Besten-Kunstköder ist die Ryobi Applause 4000er reduziert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2020)

Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt, der Anbieter ist ja aus ebay länger bekannt:
*Fishing-Mart
Partyzantow 69
43-316 Bielsko-Biala
Polen*


----------



## Bilch (25. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt, der Anbieter ist ja aus ebay länger bekannt:
> *Fishing-Mart
> Partyzantow 69
> 43-316 Bielsko-Biala
> Polen*


Schon drei Mal. Alles bestens. Einmal haben sie mir eine falsche E-Spule geschickt. Die richtige haben sie mir dann umsonst geschickt und die falsche durfte ich behalten (so habe ich später entdeckt, dass Spulen von Ryobi Rollen untereinander austauschbar sind ). Bei der billigsten Versandoption kann es eine weile dauern, bis das Paket ankommt. Es ist ein Trusted shop, nur das zweite Mal haben sie mir keine Mail geschickt um den Kauf zu versichern. Man kann das aber auf der Trusted Shops Homepage bis 3 Tage nach dem Kauf selber tun.


----------



## rippi (25. Februar 2020)

W.M. schrieb:


> Räumungsverkauf bei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du da bestellt? Sind die angegeben Preise schon  die -40%-Preise oder kommen die 40% am Ende auf den Gesamteinkauf??


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat da schon mal jemand bestellt, der Anbieter ist ja aus ebay länger bekannt:
> *Fishing-Mart
> Partyzantow 69
> 43-316 Bielsko-Biala
> Polen*



Sehr zuverlässiger Shop. Der von @Bilch verlinkte Shop im vorherigen Post ist übrigens auch Fishing-Mart (mal ins Impressum schauen).


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Hast du da bestellt? Sind die angegeben Preise schon  die -40%-Preise oder kommen die 40% am Ende auf den Gesamteinkauf??



Die 40% werden vom angezeigten Preis im Warenkorb abgezogen.
Aber Achtung, habe in einem anderen Forum gerade gelesen das wohl inzwischen auch Artikel, die als lieferbar gelistet sin nicht mehr lieferbar sein sollen.


----------



## W.M. (26. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Hast du da bestellt? Sind die angegeben Preise schon die -40%-Preise oder kommen die 40% am Ende auf den Gesamteinkauf??


Habe ich. Angezeigt werden reguläre Preise. 40% werden am Ende abgezogen.


----------



## slg60 (26. Februar 2020)

Momentan gibt es über Amazon die Westin W6 Powerteez in 2,50 28 und 49 gramm für 225 Euro, günstigster Vergleichspreis 260 Euro. Günstiger geht es MM nach nicht momentan.
Evtl. ist das ja für den ein oder anderen was.
Link


----------



## Bilch (26. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei Besten-Kunstköder ist die Ryobi Applause 4000er reduziert.


Habe gesehen, dass die Ryobi Xenos Rollen in 1000, 3000 und 4000er Größe auch reduzirt sind - eine absolut empfehlenswerte Rolle mit super P/L Verhältnis (Ecusima mit Alu Seitenplatte, bzw. Applause aus Plastik).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei Besten-Kunstköder ist die Ryobi Applause 4000er reduziert.


Leider ist der Versand heftig.


----------



## Fattony (30. März 2020)

Will teilen: 






						Angelrollen / Angelschnur - Angelausrüstung | willhaben
					

2.083 Angebote in Angelrollen / Angelschnur - Angelausrüstung. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at
				




Kein Schnäppchen - aber cool.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. März 2020)

Hallo,

beim Gerlinger gibts es ab sofort bis zum 13.04.2020 auf alles 10 Prozent Rabatt. Das Frühlingsfest vor Ort fällt wegen Corona aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2020)

Hab ich schon nett genutzt, Lieferung lief wie immer !


----------



## Holly-Le (25. April 2020)

Heute Kostenlos eine toll gemachte* Knoten- App für Ios und Android:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/knoten-3d-knots-3d-48-500000-downloads-kostenlos-fur-android-1574742

*


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2020)

Super, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. April 2020)

Danke, aber gibt es eigentlich auch eine Knoten-Wieder-Raus-Mach-App für sich selbst generierende Knoten?


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2020)

Das wäre mal was.


----------



## Tomasz (25. April 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Danke, aber gibt es eigentlich auch eine Knoten-Wieder-Raus-Mach-App für sich selbst generierende Knoten?



Gib mal bei der Google-Suche das Schlagwort „Schere“ ein. Da bekommst du zahlreiche Treffer


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2020)

Bei Gerlinger gibt es aktuell 15% auf alle Sale Artikel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2020)

Und jetzt ist da nur noch überlastet


----------



## Captain_H00k (6. Mai 2020)

Leute Askari hat bis zum 17.05. ne Aktion wo man 0,30€ Versand ab nem Bestellwert von 30€ per Gutschein bekommt.Habe den Prospekt noch,aber der Code war wohl auf dem Flyer oder Umschlag.
Kann mir da vielleicht einer aushelfen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2020)

Die haben doch aktuell sowieso sehr gesenkte Versandkosten, bei einem niedrigen Totalfreiwert, also 0€ VK. 
Nimm doch lieber den anstatt 0,30€


----------



## Qu! (7. Mai 2020)

Der Code auf dem Umschlag lautet DE20200601

Gruß, Qu


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2020)

Qu! schrieb:


> Der Code auf dem Umschlag lautet DE20200601
> 
> Gruß, Qu




Dann ist er zumindestens nicht bei jedem gleich, sondern doch irgendwie individuell.


----------



## pulpot (7. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist er zumindestens nicht bei jedem gleich, sondern doch irgendwie individuell.


Kann es sein, dass der Code für Deutschland und bis 1.6. gültig ist?


----------



## Qu! (7. Mai 2020)

Klingt zwar irgendwie logisch, der Code gilt aber tatsächlich nur bis zum 17.05.20

Gruß, Qu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Code für Deutschland und bis 1.6. gültig ist?




Mein ist bis 17.05. gültig und die beiden letzten Stellen sind anders.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2020)

Meiner ist bis 17.05.  gültig, der Code lautet  DE20200601


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Meiner ist bis 17.05. gültig,




Meiner auch aber ist am Ende anders.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meiner auch aber ist am Ende anders.


Ja Profe , du bist anders als die anderen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2020)

Mir haben se extra ne Spezialnummer geschickt wa?


----------



## Stefan (13. Mai 2020)

Bei Gerlinger gibt es die Daiwa "Gummifisch-Wobbler" Prorex Hybrid Crank für 6 Euro anstelle von regulär 21 Euro.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Wobblern? Wenn ich mir im Vergleich zum UVP den jetzigen Ramschpreis vor Augen führe, stehe ich den Teilen eher skeptisch gegenüber.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen teilen würde, der die schon mal gefischt hat oder regelmäßig fischt. Danke!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2020)

Das^ wäre jetzt eher mal der Normalpreis , dabei ist das kein besonders großes Teil.
2 deutliche Nachteile für den Hechtangler, die mich schon zum weiterblättern veranlassten:
Lange Mistschaufel aus Plastik, Abbrechen ist da vorprogrammiert, Hänger und der Traumesox.
So ein reines Gummischwänzle ist nichts langlebiges bei Knabberattacken, wo kommt der günstige Nachschub um ca.1€ p.Stk. her?


----------



## Captain_H00k (19. Mai 2020)

Es war genau dieser Code,vielen lieben Dank 

Ps: Glaube manche von deren Codes sind individuell,ich meine sogar früher teilweise mit Teilen der Kundennummer drin.Weiß aber nicht mehr ob die sowas noch machen.Vielleicht haben die aus logistischen Gründen unterschiedliche Universalcodes für beispielsweise Bundesländer,Liefergebiete oder so.


----------



## jkc (18. August 2020)

Moin, bei Zeck Fishing gibts gerade Broxxline im Abverkauf; Die Mono wird vielfach als empfehlenswert erwähnt, es sind zwar kaum gängige Stärken dabei, aber die Preise sind richtig abgefahren:








						Neuheiten
					

Hier findest Du alle Neuheiten unseres gesamten Sortiments.




					www.zeck-fishing.com
				




Grüße JK


----------



## Mooskugel (18. August 2020)

Bei Pecheur.com gibt es die 15cm line thru trout im Bachforellendesign für 7€ (incl. Versand)


----------



## Lorenz (18. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, bei Zeck Fishing gibts gerade Broxxline im Abverkauf; Die Mono wird vielfach als empfehlenswert erwähnt...Preise sind richtig abgefahren...


Bei Mono wäre ich dann aber vorsichtig. Vielleicht ist das schon ältere Ware und wird deswegen rausgeschleudert?...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, bei Zeck Fishing gibts gerade Broxxline im Abverkauf; Die Mono wird vielfach als empfehlenswert erwähnt, es sind zwar kaum gängige Stärken dabei, aber die Preise sind richtig abgefahren:


Leider leider, und das wars für immer.
Dieter Brokmeier (Dormagen) ist nämlich tot, er hat als Chemie-Rebell probiert etwas deutlich besseres zu machen.
So einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall gab es in DE übrigens schon mal als Perlon-Skandal im Vorspiel zur aufkommenden Obsoleszenz  - wer historisch interessiert ist kann das leicht nachlesen. Und natürlich hat Bayer die Ortsreste jetzt, gerade nachgeschaut, einer der IG Farben Nachfolger.  Google-Web ist schon manchmal klasse, besser als Gestapo oder Stasi war.
Die Schnur ist/war das beste was je an Monofil produziert wurde, aber das passiert schon lange nicht mehr, wie Lorenz argwöhnt, das liegt mal wenigstens 5 Jahre rum, und eben wie. Bei mir auf Rollen und im Schnurverwahreschrank passiert nichts mit der Schnur, aber das kann man nicht automatisch annehmen.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. August 2020)

Bei A&M gibts grad die Penn Wrath für 25€.








						Penn WRATH 2500 - A&M Angelsport
					

Die Penn Wrath Rollen sind neue Penn Stationnärrollen in der legendären Penn Haltbarkeit gebaut. Mit ihrem leichten, korrosionsbeständigen Gehäuse und der maschinell bearbeiteten und eloxierten Aluminiumspule geben diese Rollen Vertrauen beim Angeln auf große Fische. Die 3 Lager und die...




					m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## zokker (22. August 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei A&M gibts grad die Penn Wrath für 25€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp mit der Penn. Hab mir gleich 3 bestellt, allerdings als 3000er bei MS Angelshop.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. August 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit der Penn. Hab mir gleich 3 bestellt, allerdings als 3000er bei MS Angelshop.


Gern.
Hab auch eine bestellt.
Bis jetzt erst einmal gefischt. 
Macht aber nen guten und stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (31. Oktober 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Bei Mono wäre ich dann aber vorsichtig. Vielleicht ist das schon ältere Ware und wird deswegen rausgeschleudert?...



In dem Fall könnt Ihr aber bedenkenlos zugreifen. Habe mir 2 Spulen bestellt. Die Schnur war einwandfrei. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, was ich mit mehr als 7000m Schnur mache. Hmmm, Mariannengraben?
Eine Idee beginnt zu reifen


----------



## moppedx (5. November 2020)

Bei Askari gibt es die Shimano Speedmaster Commercial Feeder für unter 100€.
Hab mir eine bestellt.Top Sahne Teil.
Auch zum Forellenfischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2020)

Hatten wir im Ükel mal drüber gesprochen und ich hatte auch so eine.
Das Ding schafft bei weitem nicht das angegene Wurfgewicht, sonder höchstens 30gr.. Ist mehr ne Pickerrute als ne Feeder.
Das sollte man dazu wissen.


----------



## W.M. (10. November 2020)

Evtl. für jemand von Interesse: Megabass-Köder bis zu 50 % reduziert.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2020)

Holly-Le schrieb:


> Heute Kostenlos eine toll gemachte* Knoten- App für Ios und Android:
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/knoten-3d-knots-3d-48-500000-downloads-kostenlos-fur-android-1574742
> 
> *


Und wieder eine kostenlos im Playstore: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/google...share&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=1713351


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2021)

Angeldomäne hat aktuell 50% auf ausgewählte Artikel.
Meine Empfehlung sind die Svartzonker Mc Rubber Tail für Stk. 2€, super Köder, super Preis.









						Svartzonker Sweden McRubber Tail Twister 34cm Twister Gummifische 96g - 2 Stück - McStrong C20
					

Vorteile: Svartzonker McRubber Tail  Kann geschleppt und geworfen werden Sinkend Sorgt für massig Druckwellen Ideal als Hechtköder Sehr bissfestes Gummimaterial  Der McRubber Tail von Svartzonker wirkt beeindruckend beim Fischen auf Hecht  Der McRubber Tail von Svartzonker ist ein richtiges ...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Die Snake von SZ hatte ich zwar noch nie im Wasser aber der Kurs für die reduzierten Farben ist auch nicht übel, sowohl für die einzelnen Köder als auch für die Kits mit Screw etc.:









						Svartzonker Sweden McSnake Kit 37cm Twistergummifisch 110g - Blue Pearl C6
					

Vorteile: Svartzonker McSnake Kit  Kunstköder mit und ohne extra Rigging Ausstattung Kann geschleppt und geworfen werden Sinkend Sorgt für massig Druckwellen Ideal als Hechtköder Sehr bissfestes Gummimaterial  Der McSnake Big Bait von Svartzonker wirkt beeindruckend beim Fischen auf Hecht  D...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Angeldomäne hat aktuell 50% auf ausgewählte Artikel.
> Meine Empfehlung sind die Svartzonker


Interessante   Big Baits!

Wobei, Kunstköderei kann man ja immer und quasi unendlich kaufen, und hat immer noch das Gefühl, es könnte zuwenig sein!


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (15. März 2021)

Gibbets zurzeit Neukunden Rabatt  codes oder normalo in DE onlinshops ausser Askari ?

Gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2021)

Bei Nippon tackle gibt's zur Zeit ne Rabattaktion.


----------



## W.M. (7. April 2021)

Evtl. für jemand von Interesse.

Westin W3 Flotation Suit Jet Black Lemon - Gr. L für *92,60 €*

Leech Twilight Copper für *27,70 €*


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (27. Mai 2021)

Pareyshop Code


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Mai 2021)

Hier gibt's noch Rabatt im Mai.








						80% Angelplatz.de Gutschein im Januar 2023 - SPARWELT
					

Dieser Angelplatz.de Gutschein sichert dir satte 80% Rabatt ♥ täglich geprüft & garantiert gültig ✓ 1 Mio. SPARWELT-Nutzer ➤ Jetzt entdecken & sparen!




					www.sparwelt.de


----------



## Jurben (14. Juli 2021)

Bei Decathlon gibt es Rabatte.
Über Qualität kann ich leider nichts sagen...
Zum einen ein
ANGELSET FIRSTFISH 300 STIPPRUTE + MONTAGE für 2,91€ anstatt 4,99€ zzgl. 3,99€ Porto, oder ohne Porto wenn Selbstabholer.​





						Angelset Firstfish 300 Stipprute + Montage
					

Angelset Firstfish 300 Stipprute + Montage. Set zum kinderleichten Einstieg ins Stippen auf kleine Süßwasserfische.  Nur €7.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Zum anderen
GOOSTER PELLETS BBC HANF 8 MM 0,7 G für 1,49€ anstatt 4,18€ zzgl. 3,99€ Porto, oder ohne Porto wenn Selbstabholer.​


			https://www.decathlon.de/p/gooster-pellets-bbc-hanf-8-mm-0-7-g/_/R-p-307144?mc=8545157
		


Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Jurben (15. Juli 2021)

Ich habe hier durch Zufall noch etwas gefunden. DIesmal ein Freebie
Im Google Play Stor gibt es die "MyRigs Angelknoten"App zurzeit kostenlos. Normalerweise kostet sie 3,49€.
Ich kann euch nicht sagen, ob der Link funktioniert. Wenn nicht, dann im Play Store"MyRigs Angelknoten" eingeben und schon erscheit die App.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...&hl=de&gl=US&usg=AOvVaw1OqhY9-or8hBNXI9ztG12i 

ein Paar Infos zur App:


> MyRigs - Angelknoten gehört zu den umfangreichsten Nachschlagewerken zum Angeln. Diese Knotenapp macht es Ihnen einfach die besten Knoten zum Fischen zu lernen.
> Die Wahl der richtigen Angelknoten und deren korrekte Ausführung sind elementare Bestandteile des Angelns und können den Unterschied zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg am Wasser ausmachen.
> Diese App ist ein Muss für jeden passionierten Angler, aber auch für Anfänger die den Angelschein erwerben möchten, oder gerade vor der Fischereiprüfung stehen.
> 
> ...



Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2021)

Bei Sportfishtackle.de gibt´s bis 26.7. 15% Rabatt auf Gummiköder.
Damit haben die aktuell die günstigsten Preise für die großen Line Thru Köder.
30€ für das 32er Roach, 52€ für den großen Pike oder die 40er Trout. Schnäppchen werden es dadurch nicht, ist halt nur etwas weniger teuer als sonst.
Soweit ich weiß liefern die ab 140€ oder so auch portofrei, zumindest zu UPS oder DHL-Abholpunkten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jurben (20. Juli 2021)

Bei Tackle Deals bekommt ihr bis Donnerstag 10% Rabatt auf alles von den Zebco Marken (Quantum, Zebco, Black Cat, Browning, Magic Trout, Rhino, Radical). Ihr erkennt diese daran dass die Artikelnummer mit "Zeb-" beginnt. Die Auswahl ist riesig.
In dem Link sind alle Artikel aufgeführt. Die Ausgangspreise sind schon sehr gut. Viele Zebco Artikel bieten meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Ab 150€ erhaltet ihr noch 3% extra Rabatt auf euren Einkauf. Weiterhin könnt ihr noch zwischen verschiedenen Gratisgeschenken wählen je nach Einkaufswert.
Versandkosten entfallen ab 19€, kein Sperrgutzuschlag!









						zeb-
					

zeb-: QUANTUM Cast Jig 50 Degree Gr.1/0 5-9cm 17g - QUANTUM Cabo PT CSP80PTsE - QUANTUM Cabo PT CSP50PTsE - QUANTUM Cabo PT CSP100PTsE - BLACK CAT Shadow Sp




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------



## Jurben (2. September 2021)

Moin,

bei Uli Beyer gibt es bis zum 19.09. 10% auf fast alles
Uli Beyer Angelshop

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## jkc (2. September 2021)

Lol, 20€ Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,20m Länge.
Läuft hier nicht irgendwo son "Abzocke-im- Angelladen-Thread"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> 20€ Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,20m Länge.



So ist das wenn man hinterm Mond lebt und nur die "gute" alte Post/DHL kennt.


----------



## rippi (2. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So ist das wenn man hinterm Mond lebt und nur die "gute" alte Post/DHL kennt.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Post noch mit am unterstützenswertesten ist, kenne ich keinen Shop, der für Versand mit DHL einen Sperrgutzuschlag von mehr als 7.99€ nimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2021)

Stimmt. Das nimmt die Post nur von Privatversendern aber so lässt sich auch noch ne Mark verdienen als Shopinhaber.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

Gibt es noch keine Black Friday/Week/Cyberdings Angebote?


----------



## jkc (21. November 2021)

Ich habe noch nichts gesehen aber auch nicht nach gesucht, da mich ohnehin aktuell kaum was reizt und mir meine Crew die interessanten Sachen ohnehin unter die Nase reiben wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Post noch mit am unterstützenswertesten ist, kenne ich keinen Shop, der für Versand mit DHL einen Sperrgutzuschlag von mehr als 7.99€ nimmt.


Doch, Gerlinger, ab 1,17m +12€ und ab 1,97m +15€
auch Ende 2021 noch.








						Versandkosten
					






					www.gerlinger.de
				




selber schuld, seitdem bestelle ich da keine Ruten mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

JDM Tackle im Black Friday Sale bei mickeys:





						Home
					

Mickeys Tackle, Europas führendem Angelshop.  Die Top-Adresse für alles rund um Angelsport!Angelzubehör.




					www.mickeys-tackle.ch


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Askari hat heute einen 20€ Gutschein mit dem Code 2DEAL2146D ab 150€ Einkaufswert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Black Week bei A&M:








						%%% Angebote Black Week %%%
					

%%% Angebote Black Week %%%: A&M Angelsport Klappmesser 9,5cm mit Holzgriff Angelmesser und Outdoormesser - Angelspezi Amberjack Zubehörbox 35,5x23x5m Box K




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2021)

50% !!!






						TOP Angelshop mit Know How: Angeln & Angelzubehör online kaufen
					

Angelshop mit 50 Jahren Angel Erfahrung: Angeln, Angelzubehör, Angelruten, Angelrollen, Angelhaken, Angelschnur, Angelköder uvm. Wir beraten Sie gerne.




					www.americantackleshop.com


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2021)

Piscor macht auch Black Friday(aber anscheinend erst am Freitag). 
Die Kategorien sind schon da:






						Black Friday | Piscor
					

Entdecke eine der größten Auswahlsmöglichkeiten im Internet für die Kategorie Black Friday mit Produkten, die an keiner anderen Stelle zu finden sind, offizieller Garantie, Ersatzteilen, kostenlosen Reparaturen und versichertem Versand.




					www.piscor.com


----------



## jkc (24. November 2021)

Söder / Sportfishtackle.de kommt auch langsam in die Puschen. Gestern war der Tagesdeal noch 10€ Rabatt auf ne Rechtshand-Multi. 
Heute ist schon bisschen was dabei.
Meine Empfehlung:
40er Eastfield Viper für 33,5€
25er Svartzonker MC Pike für unter 2,5€ pro Stück
Und 25er Packungen Schraubjigs zwischen 20 und 30g für 1€ bis 1,5€  pro Stück


Kostenfreier Versand ab 50€ bei Lieferung an DHL- oder UPS-Shops, bei Sperrgut wird's leider unbezahlbar.


Grüße JK


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. November 2021)

Habt ihr auch den Board Newsletter erhalten ? Da wird für Black Friday Angebote im Sportfish Tackle Shop geworben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2021)

https://www.angeln-shop.de/angebote/black-fishing-week/


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

15% auf alles bei Gerlinger:








						Angelshop Gerlinger ▷ Alles rund ums Angeln von deinem Angelprofi
					

Willkommen im Angelparadies. Finde jetzt Angelruten, Angelrollen, Angelschnüre und Angelzubehör aller Top Marken in unserem zertifizierten Shop ✓




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

AD macht auch Angebote ab 14 Uhr






						ANGELSHOP ANGEL-DOMÄNE – Angelzubehör für Angler!
					

ANGLERBEDARF & ANGELZUBEHÖR im ANGELSHOP Angel-Domäne! ✅ Top-Marken ✅ Riesiges Sortiment ✅ Infos ✅ Top-Preise ➽ HIER bis zu 25% sparen!&#128031




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2021)

Ab 14 Uhr mit Stoppuhr ... 

Was ich schade finde, durchgeschaut bei AM, Gerlinger, die vorherigen guten Sonderangebote sind nicht mehr günstiger geworden, blöd 
Aber manches andere eben, muss man gut überlegen, was die Ladenhüter betrifft.


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Dezember 2021)

Beim Angelcenter Vögler gibt es Riesenrabatt bei Rollen, Gummifischen, etc...  





50Cent das Stück, statt 7,99€!!!!!!!!
Fox in allen Größen 25Cent!!!


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Dezember 2021)

Moin Jungs,
Hier mal was von Nordfishing77. 
Ich habe maln paar Rütchen, rausgepickt.
Stöbern lohnt auf jeden Fall. 
Versandkosten für die Ruten, beträgt 7,90€,
das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Dezember 2021)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal wieder ein Schnapper, wer noch was fürn Barsch braucht oder als Geschenk,  für Weihnachten. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Hier mal wieder ein Schnapper, wer noch was fürn Barsch braucht oder als Geschenk,  für Weihnachten.
> Fettes Petri.



Ich suche aktuell meine erste Barschrute. Da du sie hier postest, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie in deinen Augen auch was taugt. Aber jetzt muss ich mal ganz blöd fragen: Von wo stammt denn der Screenshot?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Dezember 2021)

Schau mal hier:




__





						Spin hengels, perfect voor het vissen op alle soorten roofvis
					

Spin hengels zijn perfect voor het vissen op bijna alle soorten roofvis. Ze komen in verschillende vormen en maten waardoor er altijd wel een juiste keuze voor jou bij zit!




					sportvis-outlet.nl


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Dezember 2021)

Yo, der Hecht hat Recht.
Reimt sich sogar.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die 2,20 bis 24g und finde die TOP,
Die meisten Barschflitzen sind mir einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. Dezember 2021)

Moin moin, 
hier mal wieder,  ein Schnapper des Tages,
von Nordfishing77.at.
Fettes Petri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Dezember 2021)

Mal ein Teil der Chinalieferung.




Günstig, scharf und biegen nicht auf.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (15. Dezember 2021)

Nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen, aber immerhin eine nette Geste: Gerlinger hat mir heute einen 5 Euro Gutschein geschickt. Als Dankeschön dafür, dass ich dieses Jahr dort etwas bestellt hatte. Der Gutschein gilt bis 31.12. und ab einem Einkaufswert von 50 Euro. Das dürfte immerhin die Versandkosten decken. Wer dieses Jahr bei Gerlinger bestellt hat: checkt euren Mail-Eingang (und gegebenenfalls den Spam Ordner)!

Nachtrag: sehe gerade, dass der Gutscheincode ganz dick auf der Startseite von gerlinger.de steht. Gilt also offenbar nicht nur für bestehende Kunden.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2021)

Hier nochn paar Schnapper,
Die Crimp Zange ist für den Preis, echt MEGA.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2021)

Und nochn bisschen was für die Gummi-Fetischisten.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2021)

Gummi Gummi Gummi, 
Die hier sind bei Herlinger im Angebot.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2021)

Boah Alta, hab grad voll den Lauf
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Angelkollegen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2021)

Hier noch was von Askari.
Das DropShot-Bleisortiment, ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hier nochn paar Schnapper,
> Die Crimp Zange ist für den Preis, echt MEGA.


Also mit der Zange würde ich nicht krimpen wollen, sieht nach einer normalen Kombizange aus.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (15. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hier noch was von Askari.
> Das DropShot-Bleisortiment, ist auch sehr gut.


Bei den Askari Angeboten muss man immer aufpassen. Dieses Bleisortiment habe ich im April gekauft. Das hat damals schon 5,99 Euro gekostet. Ist aber wirklich gut, vor allem für den Preis. Da darf man dann auch ruhig mal das ein oder andere Blei verschmeißen. 

Bei Askari gibt es auch viele Artikel, die neu im Sortiment sind, aber sofort um 20 Prozent reduziert verkauft werden. Ich habe da stark den Verdacht, dass die genannten UVPs nur fiktive Preise sind.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2021)

Moin moin,
Hier nochn paar Schnapper, von sportvis outlet.nl

Tight lines.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2021)

Hier nochn kleinen Nachschlag, von der Angeldomäne.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2021)

Läuft.
Gib Gummi.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich schon wieder.
Hier eine sehr gute Allround Spinne, habe ich selber lange gefischt, vom Spinner, Blinker, Gummies bis hin zum Wobbler.
Die Rute hat, für das Budget, ne super Rückmeldung, einzig für  Finess-Rigs, ist Sie mir zu straff, ansonsten sehr universell. 
Klare Empfehlung, für den Preis.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Dezember 2021)

Moin moin,  einen schönen 4ten Advent
und im Anhang,  mal wieder ein Angebot, von sportvis outlet.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Dezember 2021)

Bekommst du eigentlich Provision dafür? Das nimmt ja Ausmaße an...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Bekommst du eigentlich Provision dafür? Das nimmt ja Ausmaße an...



Bist du heute in Stänkerlaune, Tobi?

Das ist hier der Schnäppchentrööt und Schnäppchen sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. Dezember 2021)

Moin moin  
hier noch maln Schnapper.

Allen noch ne stramme Leine.


----------



## kyonthinh (25. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder.
> Hier eine sehr gute Allround Spinne, habe ich selber lange gefischt, vom Spinner, Blinker, Gummies bis hin zum Wobbler.
> Die Rute hat, für das Budget, ne super Rückmeldung, einzig für  Finess-Rigs, ist Sie mir zu straff, ansonsten sehr universell.
> Klare Empfehlung, für den Preis.


Vielen Dank, ich habe zwei in zwei Variante gekauft.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 ,
meinst du mich ?
Reine Nächstenliebe. 
Da ich eh immer , das Netz, durchstöbern, teile ich das sehr gerne, mit Kumpels und hier mit Euch.
Solltest du aber etwas Kleingeld über haben, kannst du das, in meinem Namen,  den Flutopfern, spenden.

L.G.Axel


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

kyonthinh ,
Viel Spaß damit, alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

So,
hier mal was, für die Karpfenangler, unter Euch.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal was sehr spezielles, 
Für die Felchenangelei.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

Und für die Forellenangler.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

Und dir Spinner.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (26. Dezember 2021)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Und für die Forellenangler.


Welcher Shop ist das?

Edit: habe es gerade gefunden. Der Screenshot ist von Tackle Deals.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85,
Und noch nichts dabei, für dich ?
Ich vermisse deinen Daumen hoch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

Lurenatic


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

Angelhaack


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

20% auf Köder bei Söder....





__





						Sportfishtackle.de - Europas Experten für Angeln
					

Ein gigantisches Sortiment, die schnellsten Lieferungen und die richtigen Preise. Bestellen Sie alles, was Sie zum Angeln brauchen, von Ruten, Rollen, Ködern bis hin zu Bellybooten und Fliegenfischen - Wir haben alles, was Sie brauchen könnten.



					www.sportfishtackle.de


----------



## Jurben (29. Dezember 2021)

Die  SPORTEX - RAPID METHOD FEEDER - 370CM 10-40G gibt es bei M&R Tacke für 99,95 anstatt 163,95 








						Sportex - Rapid Method Feeder - 370cm 10-40g | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP
					

Sportex - Rapid Method Feeder - 370cm 10-40g jetzt günstig online kaufen ✔ Schnelle Lieferung ✔ Dein zuverlässiger Angelzubehör-Händler seit mehr als 20 Jahren! | MUR-TACKLE-SHOP




					www.mur-tackle-shop.de


----------



## Justin123 (29. Dezember 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Die  SPORTEX - RAPID METHOD FEEDER - 370CM 10-40G gibt es bei M&R Tacke für 99,95 anstatt 163,95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab gerne bei MUR gekauft aber mittlerweile muss man bei denen aufpassen was dort wirklich im Angebot ist oder nicht!
Besser vergleichen und sich nicht verarschen lassen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

Angelzentrale hat Angebote:









						Sale
					






					angelzentrale.de


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Dezember 2021)

Habe mir gerade, bei Angelplatz.de,  nen Kescher, fürs Streetfishing gegönnt.
Preis Leistung und in der Länge, war der schon sehr günstig. 
Den Streetfighter von FoxRage, finde ich auch klasse, aber über 100€, fürn Kescher, da tu ich mich doch schwer, obwohl Carbonhandle mit Clip und 5,5m.
Das ist schon ne Ansage, fand wohl den Kescherkopf vom Fox nicht ausreichend groß.


----------



## el.Lucio (30. Dezember 2021)

Bei adh fishing gibt's 15% auf alle Spinruten, auch auf bereits reduzierte. https://www.adh-fishing.de/spinnfischen/spinnruten?p=1&o=1&n=30


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei sportfishtackle.de gibt es noch *bis heute 20 Prozent auf alle Kunstköder*. Habe mir gerade einige Köder bestellt, die man in Deutschland nicht so häufig antrifft. Darunter ein paar von den bereits hier diskutierten Heddon-Wobblern. Mein Einkaufswert beträgt rund 50 Euro. Interesssanterweise berechnet der Shop dafür keine Versandkosten - obwohl die Ware aus Schweden verschickt wird. Bezahlt wird nach Erhalt der Ware auf Rechnung über Klarna.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues Jahr, 
neues Jahr,  neue Angebote:

PS: Die Karpfenhaken benutze ich sehr gerne als DropShot-Haken.
Die sind immer sehr scharf, dickdrähtig und halten auch kapitale Fische sehr gut.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Januar 2022)

So ,
hier nochn paar Schnapper,  von der Angeldomäne.
Die Frischhalteboxen, kann mann für Köder(Gufis oder Köfis) oder Proviant, verwenden.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2022)

Hier mal wieder was von fischdeal,
Bis zu 30% Extra, auf Kunstköder.
Habe mir maln paar Swimmbaits bestellt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2022)

Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht,  über meine Bestellung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

Hechtköder im Angebot:






						Hengelsport | De goedkoopste in Europa
					

Sportvis-Outlet staat voor elke dag nieuwe aanbiedingen, nergens goedkoper, A-merken, snelle levering, vóór 14:00 u besteld, zelfde dag verzonden (op werkdagen)




					sportvis-outlet.nl


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal ein kleines Feedback,  zu meiner Bestellung, bei Angelplatz.de:
Die Ware war nach 4 Tagen bei mir, ordentlich verpackt und alles, was bestell war dabei.
Die Kescher sind mega lang, Netz gummiert und der Stiel, aus robustem Aluminium.
Der Freestyle Ruler, ist ein Geschenk, für mein Angelbuddy.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Januar 2022)

So, hier maln Gutschein, den bekommen habe, wer mag.
10€ ab 75€ Einkauf, auch auf rabattierte Artikel.
Finde ich ganz interessant und werde mal stöbern.
Viel Spaß und Fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Januar 2022)

Hab mal wieder was, muß ja irgendwie auf meine Provision kommen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal wieder, was interessantes,  für die Gummi-Fraktion.


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2022)

Und fairerweise,  auch was für die Karpfenangler.

Tight lines.


----------



## kyonthinh (7. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die zwei Spinnruten von Angeln-shop bekommen. Eine von den ist eine Kundenrückgabe, es gibt Kratzer und keines kleines Papierstück am Blank. Soll ich darum sorgen und rückgeben?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2022)

Entweder zurückgeben oder Preisnachlass fordern.


----------



## rippi (8. Januar 2022)

Aber bitte nicht einfach da anrufen und so laut Brüllen wie geht, für die meisten Leute, die dort arbeiten ist das wahrscheinlich eher unangenehm, so über das Telefon angebrüllt zu werden. Und viele sind dann nicht mehr hilfsbereit. Auch deine Nachbarn wären vielleicht irritiert. Und bitte schmeiße auch nicht einfach so mit Beleidigungen um dich, es  müssten schon thematisch sinnvolle sein.


----------



## kyonthinh (8. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Entweder zurückgeben oder Preisnachlass fordern.


Ich habe eine Email geschickt.  Wir werden sehen, wie es ausgehen wird.


----------



## kyonthinh (8. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht einfach da anrufen und so laut Brüllen wie geht, für die meisten Leute, die dort arbeiten ist das wahrscheinlich eher unangenehm, so über das Telefon angebrüllt zu werden. Und viele sind dann nicht mehr hilfsbereit. Auch deine Nachbarn wären vielleicht irritiert. Und bitte schmeiße auch nicht einfach so mit Beleidigungen um dich, es  müssten schon thematisch sinnvolle sein.


Na ja, ich denke, dass wir alle Mensch sind, können viele Probleme mit einfache und gute Wörte lösen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Januar 2022)

Sommerangebote
					

Sommerangebote: 2x Cormoran Pro Carp-XR Karpfenrute 3,60m 3,00lb PAARPREIS SET COMBO - 2x Lineaeffe Karpfenset Karpfenrute + Freilaufrolle + Karpfenschnur 3




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal ein paar Helferlein,  wenn auf die Muttis geht.
Und damit ist angeln gemeint.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Januar 2022)

Und als Nachschlag, ein kleiner Bekleidungs-Tip.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal wieder was, für die Räuber.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Januar 2022)

Und natürlich auch was für die Karpfenfraktion.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2022)

Gerlinger hat WSV:








						Angelshop Gerlinger ▷ Alles rund ums Angeln von deinem Angelprofi
					

Willkommen im Angelparadies. Finde jetzt Angelruten, Angelrollen, Angelschnüre und Angelzubehör aller Top Marken in unserem zertifizierten Shop ✓




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2022)

Das Dingens ist böse ...

..... erkannte einen möglichen Cross-Site Scripting Angriff
von https://www.anglerboard.de nach https://www.gerlinger.de.
Verdächtige Daten:
(URL) https://www.gerlinger.de/?findologic=on#search:query=&attrib[(General)+SchnÃ¤ppchen][0]=Ja&first=0
(*) Diese Anfrage blockieren
(_) Dokumenten-Anfragen von https://www.anglerboard.de nach https://www.gerlinger.de nie zulassen
(_) Diese Anfrage zulassen
(_) Dokumenten-Anfragen von https://www.anglerboard.de nach https://www.gerlinger.de immer zulassen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2022)

Bei  mir geht es ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Vanner (13. Januar 2022)

Bei mir auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Januar 2022)

kyonthinh schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Email geschickt.  Wir werden sehen, wie es ausgehen wird.


War die Rute denn explizit als B-Ware im Shop gekennzeichnet oder wolltest du eigentlich Neuware bestellen? 
Bei B-Ware (oder refurbished) musst du Gebrauchsspuren in einem gewissen Rahmen in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## kyonthinh (13. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerlinger hat WSV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 Eur Sperrgutzuschlag plus Versandkosten für eine Rute, wow Gerlinger.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2022)

kyonthinh schrieb:


> 12 Eur Sperrgutzuschlag plus Versandkosten für eine Rute, wow Gerlinger.


Soll der Gerlinger die 12,-€ übernehmen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2022)

Die anderen Händler können seltsamerweise für 5,99 oder 6,99 VK-gesamt die Langware liefern.
Warum tut Gerlinger nicht?
Mit dem Aufpreis sind die scheinbar günstigen Angebote im Bereich unter 50-70€ gleich wieder tot,
wenn man die Ersparnis des rot angepriesenen gesenkten Kaufpreises durch Versand und Sperrgutzuschlag wieder verjubelt.
Da hilft nur ein klares NEIN!  zur DHL-Bereicherung und Kaufenthaltung.


----------



## kyonthinh (13. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die anderen Händler können seltsamerweise für 5,99 oder 6,99 VK-gesamt die Langware liefern.
> Warum tut Gerlinger nicht?
> Mit dem Aufpreis sind die scheinbar günstigen Angebote im Bereich unter 50-70€ gleich wieder tot,
> wenn man den rot angepriesenen gesenkten Kaufpreis durch Versand und Sperrgutzuschlag wieder verjubelt.
> Da hilft nur ein klares NEIN!  zur DHL-Bereicherung und Kaufenthaltung.


32 Eur für die Rute, die ich will plus 17 Eur für Versandkosten, so mehr als 50% des Kaufpreis und am Ende kostet die wie Askari...
Ich habe eine 1,85m Rute von Angelhaack gekauft. Das Paket war 2m größ und innerhalbs 24 Stunden zugestellt werden. Hab nur 8 Eur für die Porto bezahlt.


----------



## kyonthinh (13. Januar 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> War die Rute denn explizit als B-Ware im Shop gekennzeichnet oder wolltest du eigentlich Neuware bestellen?
> Bei B-Ware (oder refurbished) musst du Gebrauchsspuren in einem gewissen Rahmen in Kauf nehmen.


Ich habe die Neuware bestellt. Eine war neu, eine nicht. Stollenwerk hat mir eine Rücksendungsversandschein für eine Umstausch gegeben.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Januar 2022)

kyonthinh schrieb:


> Ich habe die Neuware bestellt. Eine war neu, eine nicht. Stollenwerk hat mir eine Rücksendungsversandschein für eine Umstausch gegeben.


Dann würde ich die auch umtauschen.


----------



## kyonthinh (15. Januar 2022)

Es ist schade, dass ich beide Ruten von Stollenwerk zurückschicken muss.  Das Blank ist echt gut, leicht und schöne, wirf auch sehr gut aber die Ringe haben eine schlechte Qualität, vielleicht Rost oder Defekt.
Habe zwei Shirasu Pro Staff von AM gekauft, mit 56-58% Rabatt werde ich sehen.


----------



## magut (16. Januar 2022)

welche Ruten bzw. Marke hat es denn betroffen?


----------



## kyonthinh (16. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> welche Ruten bzw. Marke hat es denn betroffen?


Die Jackson Direct Spin.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal was für die 1000 Würfe.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2022)

Und für die Jünger, der Gummi-Fraktion. 

Petri.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (17. Januar 2022)

Bitte noch mehr Schnäppchen. Habe immer noch Geld übrig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2022)

Dann erbarme ich mich als Abnehmer, wenn es dich so drückt!


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. Januar 2022)

OK,
Ihr wollt det soo.
Da hapter. 
Bei Sportfishtackle entdeckt. 
Tight lines.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. Januar 2022)

So, hier noch schnell, was Gewichtiges.
Die Bullets sind aus Edelstahl, wenn Mann Blei vermeiden möchte, Tungsten aber zu teuer ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

20% bei:


			https://www.cockbaits.com/


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (23. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 20% bei:
> 
> 
> https://www.cockbaits.com/


Irgendwie hab ich Angst auf den Link zu klicken...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2022)

Kannst machen.
Cockbaits ist ne bekannte Karpfenangler-/Boiliebude.


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Januar 2022)

@ Abenteuersuchen, das ging mir genauso.
Hier mal was, für die Baitcastfreunde.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Bei fishdeal, gibt's heute, bis zu 30% auf Schnüre.
Hier maln paar Beispiele. 
Fische selber die Kairiki, sehr gute Schnur, wirft sich mega, weil Sie so glatt ist.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2022)

Moin, Vorsicht. Für die normale J-Braid x8 ist das kein günstiger Preis, die bekommt man standardmäßig für 8€ die 100m.
Ich meine die Karikiri ist eigentlich auch nicht viel teurer, aber darauf bitte nicht festnageln, die habe ich selbst noch nie gekauft.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, Vorsicht. Für die normale J-Braid x8 ist das kein günstiger, Preis die bekommt man standardmäßig für 8€ die 100m.


Wollt ich auch grad direkt schreiben. 
Bei Fischdeal kann man schon n Schnäppchen machen, aber bitte immer vergleichen.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2022)

Grundsätzlich erscheinen mir diese "bis-so-und-soviel-Rabatt-auf-XXX-Aktionen" wie sie bei Fishdeal aktuell laufen nicht sonderlich lohnenswert. Meine Referenzartikel sind jedenfalls merklich teurer als zu den guten Rabatten z.B. 59 zu 43€ und 29 zu 23€.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Januar 2022)

Hier nochmals Nachschub.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Januar 2022)

jkc ,
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, man sollte immer wieder mal vergleichen und bei der Kairiki, sind oft nur ein bestimmter Durchmesser im Angebot und hier in dem einen Fall, gabs nochn bisschen Auswahl.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2022)

Ja, dann mach das doch bevor Du hier den Thread verwässerst und unnützes Zeug reintackerst


----------



## Tarzan1860 (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne bei sportfishtackle.de bestellen. 
Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wie das mit dem Versand aussieht?
Was meinen die mit nächstgelegenen Access Point?
oder lieber für 10€ an die Haustüre liefern lassen?
Danke für eure Infos


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2022)

Du kannst ab 50€ oder so kostenlos an einen Dhl oder Ups Shop liefern lassen, ein Kollege konnte diesen wohl via SMS wählen (nach der Bestellung), bei mir haben sie 2x automatisch den nächsten ausgewählt (alles mit UPS)
Edit: Wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch während der Paketlaufzeit zu einem anderen Shop umbuchen können, aber das habe ich nicht probiert, da es wie gesagt ohnehin der beste für mich war.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Januar 2022)

jkc , Nö dat musse schon selber machen oder deine Sekretärin.


----------



## spike999 (25. Januar 2022)

Ich hab 2x bestellt und Versand über DHL Access Point ausgewählt,kam zu meiner Überraschung trotzdem immer mit dem Postboten zu mir nach Hause...


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
hier mal wieder etwas Gummifutter, für die Räuber. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier mal ein paar Sonntags Angebote. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Januar 2022)

Und nochn Nachschlag.


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Januar 2022)

Mahlzeit, 
habe mal wieder, was zusammengetragen. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Januar 2022)

Und hier nochn Nachschlag.


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Januar 2022)

Und für die, die immer noch Geld haben.


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. Februar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Hier maln paar Abendschnäppchen. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Februar 2022)

Moin moin, 
So Wochenende und wer mal wieder auf der Suche ist,  hier ein paar Ruten-Angebote.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Februar 2022)

Und hier noch ein paar Kleinteile. 
Die Twister, 80Stck für 1€, sind der Hammer.
Geht immer auf Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Februar 2022)

Und hier noch ein paar Leckerlies, für unseren geliebten Esox.
Möge der Saft mit Euch sein.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (6. Februar 2022)

Krasse Aktion bei Hecht und Barsch









						hechtundbarsch.de on Instagram: "KEIN WITZ !  Für 7️⃣5️⃣€ einkaufen und 5️⃣0️⃣€ Gutschein erhalten❗️ MEGA Aktion zum Valentinstag , um den Fang deines Lebens oder deinen besten Angelbuddy zu beschenken. Alles was Du dafür tun musst, ist:  1) Shoppe b
					

hechtundbarsch.de shared a post on Instagram: "KEIN WITZ !  Für 7️⃣5️⃣€ einkaufen und 5️⃣0️⃣€ Gutschein erhalten❗️ MEGA Aktion zum Valentinstag , um den Fang deines Lebens oder deinen besten Angelbuddy zu beschenken. Alles was Du dafür tun musst, ist:  1) Shoppe bis zum 10.02. um 24 Uhr ganz...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Februar 2022)

Moin moin,
Hier noch mal ne Aktion, für die Gummi Fetischisten.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Februar 2022)

Hier nochn Nachschlag an LMAB Ködern.


----------



## Spaßfischer (7. Februar 2022)

Lieber Angelmann67,
ich muss dir Mal ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mich persönlich dieses Screenshot geposte nervt. Gerade die Deals von Fischdeals sind häufig keine wirklichen Schnäppchen...und das tägliche posten von einzelnen Gummis ist momentan eher inflationär ( meine Meinung).
Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, dass so richtige Schnäppchen verloren gehen und auch niemand mehr postet.
Denk Mal drüber nach, ob du das in der Frequenz weiter treiben möchtest.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Februar 2022)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, ich denke das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Du kannst ja mit anderen Seite und Angeboten, das noch besser gestalten.

L.G.Angelmann


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Februar 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist, dass so richtige Schnäppchen verloren gehen und auch niemand mehr postet.


Das würde aber an


Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mit anderen Seite und Angeboten, das noch besser gestalten.


nichts ändern. Ganz ehrlich, ich schaue hier schon fast gar nicht mehr rein, weil ich eben keinen Bock habe, mich durch 20 deiner Beiträge zu Gummifischen und Jigköpfen mit 15% Rabatt zu scrollen, bis eben doch mal jemand ein wirkliches Schnäppchen oder ne Rabattaktion anbietet. Und Spaßfischer's Beitrag sowie die Reaktionen darauf zeigen ja, dass es offenbar nicht nur uns beiden so geht.

Wie wärs: Wenn du das nächste mal ein Schnäppchen posten möchtest, dann denkt doch einen Moment drüber nach, ob es wirklich interessant sein könnte. GuFis für 15% Rabatt bekommt man jederzeit in jedem zweiten Onlineshop, das ist nichts besonderes. Spannende Ruten oder Rollen für -30% oder so, sowas interessiert die Leute und für sowas war der Thread hier ursprünglich mal gedacht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2022)

Moin Tobi,
sorry wenn ich nicht immer deinen Geschmack treffe.
Das mag daran liegen, daß ich ein absoluter Tackle-Nerd bin und mich diese Sachen nun mal am meisten interessieren. 
Aber ich bin ja kritikfähig und einsichtig.
Bitte habe Verständnis,  daß ich nicht immer jeden Geschmack treffen kann, aber auch du bist eingeladen,  das hier mitzugestalten und zu bereichern.
Hier noch mal 2 Angebote, habe ich nirgends, günstiger gefunden. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Februar 2022)

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag von meiner Seite. Vielleicht kannst du den Artikel den du als Schnäppchen einstellt auch im Text erwähnen bzw. ausschreiben, dann kann man das Angebot sogar mit der Suche finden.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2022)

Mooskugel ,
Das ist ne coole Idee, danke.


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Februar 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich nicht immer deinen Geschmack treffe.


Es ging nicht darum, jemandes Geschmack zu treffen oder nicht. Es ist einfach die Masse an Posts und Screenshots, die einen förmlich erschlägt, ganz unabhängig davon, was für Artikel es sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach die Masse an Posts und Screenshots



Das finde ich zB gut.
Je mehr Schnäppchen umso eher ist für jeden etwas dabei.

Außerdem lebt ein Forum nunmal von Beiträgen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2022)

Moin moin, 
Nur kurz zur Erklärung, das kann natürlich niemand wissen.
Da ich auch wie alle anderen Angler lieber am Wasser bin und im Anschluss, auch mal meine Fänge posten, habe ich seit ein paar Woche,  die höchst Strafe erhalten: COUCH.
Ich muss zur Zeit, leider etwas ruhiger machen(aus gesundheitlichen Gründen).
Da durch bedingt,  habe ich viel Zeit, aber wenig Geld(Krankengeld) und vertreiben mir die Zeit damit, Youtube Angelvids anzuschauen und auf den Internetseiten, nach Schnäppchen,  ausschau zu halten.
Sorry ich will hier keinem auf den Sack gehen, aber ich denke, das der ein oder andere Tackle-Nerd (so wie ich), Jungangler oder Neueinsteiger, hier mal fürn Schnapper, dankbar ist.
Das nicht jedes Angebot,  jeden interessiert, ist klar, das verstehe ich und nehme die Anregungen gerne an. 

L.G. Angelmann


----------



## spike999 (8. Februar 2022)

Es wäre auch super wenn du Angebote wenigstens verlinkst und nicht nur Screenshots postest


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2022)

Askari Monatsknaller:








						Daiwa Spinnrolle Certate LT günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Daiwa Spinnrolle Certate LT günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2022)

Spro Iron Claw Multibag
Hier mal ne Tasche im Angebot, die Köder müssen ja schließlich irgendwo untergebracht  werden. 








						Sänger Iron Claw Multi Bag I inkl. 4 Boxen
					

Die seitlich angebrachten Taschen und der Boden sind aus verstärktem EVA Material gefertigt und bieten  so ausreichend Schutz für die  untergebrachten Artikel.  Im Lieferumfang befinden sich vier Boxen (27,5 x 18 x 4 cm).  Zudem sind noch ...




					www.raubfischspezi.com


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2022)

Sorry, das Bild hätte ich mir sparen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2022)

15% auf Hardbaits:


			https://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2022)

10% auf Hechtruten









						Tackle-Deals.eu - günstige Angel-Deals mit schneller Lieferung
					

Bei Tackle-Deals.eu finden Sie regelmäßig wechselnde Angel-Angebote mit begrenzter Laufzeit. Jetzt reinschauen und Deals checken! Riesige Auswahl an verschi




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Gerlinger hat ziemlich viele Artikel im Preis gesenkt, z.T. deutlich. Westin Gummifische habe ich gesehen, Abu Svartzonker Ruten, aber auch Boilies u.a.
Gerlinger Sale


----------



## rippi (24. Februar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 15% auf Hardbaits:
> 
> 
> https://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/


Bei Angelcenter Kassel kaufe ich nicht, nachdem mir einer der Mitarbeiter bei einer Messe mal keinen umfassenden Rabatt auf Illex-Wobbler geben wollte. Obwohl die Messe schon fast vorbei war.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gerlinger hat ziemlich viele Artikel im Preis gesenkt,


...und alte Mailadressen ausgegraben: seit ein paar Tagen kommt täglich etwas Werbung in den Posteingang, jahrelang vorher dagegen gar nichts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2022)

Gerlinger wachgeworden? 
Wichtigste Frage: hat sich in irgendeiner Aktion etwas an dem unüblich arg hohen Sperrgutaufschlag von Rutenpaketen >1,2m getan?


----------



## Blueser (24. Februar 2022)

Gerade geschaut: 5,99€ Sperrgutzuschlag plus Versandkosten. War das nicht mal teurer?


----------



## Mescalero (24. Februar 2022)

Habe ich auch so in Erinnerung, wurde da nicht der DHL Zuschlag direkt weitergegeben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2022)

Ja super, dank eurer Anregung hab ich gerade mal genau nachgeschaut:

Hat sich ja endlich wieder verbessert.
Ich habe derweil immer geschimpft und auch keine Ruten mehr bestellt - das ist wohl merklich gewesen! 

Unter/bis 130€ Bestellwert VK 5,00€
Über      130€ Bestellwert VK 0,00€
Sperrgutzuschlag über 1,17m  +5,99€
(wenn Zahlung ohne Nachnahmegedöns)








						Versandkosten
					






					www.gerlinger.de
				




D.h. 2 mittelklassige Ruten >130€ haben i.d.R. auch nur noch 5,99€ wie bei den anderen.
Damit wird Gerlinger wieder bei Ruten konkurrenzfähig!
Und das mit ab 130€ war auch schon mal.


----------



## jkc (2. März 2022)

Moin, AM hat gerade die Balzer Arctic "Norwegen" Shads im Sale, ist meiner Meinung nach konzeptionell einer der besten unter den Norwegenshads, da die mit einem anständigen Spiralkopf arbeiten und ohne festen Jighaken kommen.
Vergleichbares gibt es meines Wissens nur noch von Svartzonker, wo ein einzelner Schraubkopf, wie bei anderen Anbietern trotz Spielzeugspirale auch, mehr kostet als hier das komplette Set:








						Angebote Kunstköder Balzer
					

Angebote Kunstköder Balzer: Balzer Adrenalin Arctic Eel blau-silber-Glitter/pinker Schwanz 150g - Balzer Adrenalin Arctic Eel blau-silber-Glitter/pinker Sch




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de
				




Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (2. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, AM hat gerade die Balzer Arctic "Norwegen" Shads im Sale, ist meiner Meinung nach konzeptionell einer der besten unter den Norwegenshads, da die mit einem anständigen Spiralkopf arbeiten und ohne festen Jighaken kommen.
> Vergleichbares gibt es meines Wissens nur noch von Svartzonker, wo ein einzelner Schraubkopf, wie bei anderen Anbietern trotz Spielzeugspirale auch, mehr kostet als hier das komplette Set:
> 
> 
> ...


Zwar nicht ganz günstig aber wenn es interessiert, schau dir mal die Royber Jigs an.  www.royber.de/royberjig


----------



## jkc (2. März 2022)

Danke habe ich auf dem Schirm, ist ja meine ich sowas wie der Ur-Norwegenshad. Sind von der Konzeption für mich aber nicht besser als das Balzer-Ding, wenn auch qualitativ wahrscheinlich schon.
Die Balzer-Teile sind z.B. relativ problemlos kombinierbar mit anderen Gummis und beinhalten keine "verlierbaren" Montageteile.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2022)

CMW haut paar Blanks raus:





__





						Blank Sale – CMW Rutenbau und Angelgeräte
					






					www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## BaFO (9. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> CMW haut paar Blanks raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, da muss ich direkt mal reinschauen!
Habe für die OCC-Rute noch eine Bestellung vor...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2022)

20% auf Gummis:
https://www.sportfishtackle.de/de/kunstkoder#{"F73":"GUMMI DEALS!","FArtgrp":"Hecht Gummifische"}


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (10. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 20% auf Gummis:
> https://www.sportfishtackle.de/de/kunstkoder#{"F73":"GUMMI DEALS!","FArtgrp":"Hecht Gummifische"}


Neeeeiiiin, sag das doch nicht!!!! Meine Frau wird mich hassen....


----------



## jkc (10. März 2022)

Ich dachte auch "nicht schon wieder", bin aber ohne Bestellung ausgekommen


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (10. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch "nicht schon wieder", bin aber ohne Bestellung ausgekommen


Noch ist die Aktion nicht abgelaufen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2022)

Bei den Preisen, selbst den roten für ein bischen Gummi muss man aber nicht lange nachdenken ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2022)

20% auf alles von Stroft









						adh-fishing
					

adh-fishing - Der Onlineshop für Fliegenfischer und dein kompetenter Profi rund ums Thema Fliegenfischen, Fliegenbinden und Fliegenfischerreisen.




					www.adh-fishing.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2022)

Heute:  20 % Rabatt auf Kunstköder bei

https://angeln-freizeit.de/


Code: *BAIT20*


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2022)

Water Wolf bei Askari heute im Angebot.









						Water Wolf UW2.0 Unterwasserkamera günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Water Wolf UW2.0 Unterwasserkamera günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Nuesse (7. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Water Wolf bei Askari heute im Angebot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 " Lieferzeit: ca. 3-10 Werktage "

   Soll ich es wagen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2022)

Versuch macht kluch.....


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> " Lieferzeit: ca. 3-10 Werktage "
> 
> Soll ich es wagen ?


Ich schliesse mich der Frage an. Ich würds wagen, für nen Hunni.
Schon länger interessiert mich die Frage, was genau da in meinen 1,50 bis 2,90 tiefen, mittelklaren Flüsschen um meinen Köder herum geschieht und auch wie die Lage und Wirkung des Anfutters sich auswirkt.

Liebe Kollegen, könnt ihr bis heute Abend pro und contra Argumente für Nuesse und mich nennen?
Dann würd ich entscheiden. Ich wäre besonders gespannt auf die Einschätzung von Wuemmehunter der viel Erfahrung und Experimentierfreude mit Unterwasser-Bildgebern hat.

Vielleicht bestell ich den Waterwolf, dann könnte ich, Askaris Lieferzeiten eingerechnet, vielleicht schon im Mai 2024 erste Ergebnisse vorstellen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. April 2022)

Eines vorweg, liebe Ükel, lieber Minimax: Der Preis ist top! Die Bildqualität der Waterwolf ist es bedauerlicherweise weniger. Zum Erkunden der Umgebung mag das (klares Wasser vorausgesetzt) noch gehen, von Videoqualität ist die Bildqualität jedoch weit entfernt. Das mag sich inzwischen etwas geändert habe, wie ich lese, gibt es jetzt HD-Auflösung mit 1080, bei mir waren es seinerzeit 720 Pixel. Der Vorteil dieser Kamera ist halt, das man sie Auswerfen kann und sie immer in Ködernähe ist. EInen guten Fisch möchte ich mit dem Klumpen in der Schnur jedoch nicht drillen müssen. Und feines Geschirr ist ebenfalls nicht geeignet, dafür ist die Kamera zu schwer.
Ich habe mich von meinen beiden Waterwölfen relativ schnell wieder getrennt und sie letztlich der Mülltonne übergeben. Bei der ersten hat der sehr fummelige Ein/Aus-Schalter den Geist aufgegeben und was mit der zweiten war, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr.
Nun will ich die Kamera nicht kaputtreißen, ohne Alternativen in den Raum zu stellen. Kommen wir zuerst zum Vorteil der Waterwolf, der Möglichkeit des Auswerfend. Klingt erstmal klasse, aber braucht man das? Wenn das Wasser angetrübt ist, werdet ihr in einer Wassertiefe von beispielsweise 3 Meter nur noch schemenhaft Dinge erkennen. Bei mir haben sich Wassertiefen von. maximal einem Meter als vernünftig filmbar herauskristallisiert. Das ist in der Regel der unmittelbare Uferbereich. Dort kann man auch jede andere Action-Cam nackten Arsches problemlos mit Hilfe eines kleinen 5 €-Statives aufstellen, den Platz etwas befüttern und auf das Warten, was mit Sicherheit kommen wird. Empfehlenswert ist übrigen eine kleine Leine zur Sicherung und zum wiederfinden des Teils. Ich brauchte im letzten Jahr mehrere Badebesuche, um eine Kamera wieder zu finden. Zum Ausbringen eignet sich übrigens auch eine Stellfischrute, mit der sich die Kamera, punktgenau platzieren lässt. Damit die Kamera in diesem Fall auch einigermaßen gerade und sicher auf dem Grund stehen bleibt, habe ich mit einen kleinen Schlitten gebastelt (siehe Foto), auf dem die Kamera aufgeschraubt wird. Hat sich bewährt das Teil. Im meinem "UW-Kamerapark" befinden sich neben zwei nicht gerade günstigen Sonys FDR-X1000V und FDR3000 auch ein no-name-Teil für knapp 70 € inklusive Unterwassergehäuse und zweiten Akku. Das Teil filmt in 4 k und liefert eine Bildqualität, die um Welten besser ist, als die der Waterwolf. Und übrigens auch um ein vielfaches besser, als eine Unterwasserdrohne, die ich mir mal für vergleichsweise kleines Geld gekauft habe, die sich für meine Zwecke aber ebenfalls nicht bewährt hat. Die günstige Action-am habe ich mal verlinkt:  https://de.govicture.com/products/v...dJhYA0Ysux-S5AqciZ3L9peO_brLDQdgaAn_mEALw_wcB


----------



## Wuemmehunter (7. April 2022)

Edit: Nun habe ich doch glatt meinen Neuzugang vergessen. Im Herbst hatte ich mir noch eine Sony RX0 II zugelegt. Die gehört zwar nicht in einen Schnäppchen-Trööt, besitzt aber trotz ihres sehr kompakten Gehäuses einen 1-Zoll-Sensor. Im Wasser hatte ich sie aus Zeitmangel noch nicht, ich bin aber sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (7. April 2022)

Der Angelladen meines Vertrauens hatte Hausmesse. Meine Frau hat daraufhin meine EC-Karte zerschnitten und meinen Paypal-Account gelöscht. Könnt ihr den Schnäppchen-Thread schließen bis Sommer? Dann bekomm ich bei guter Führung vielleicht alles wieder.


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich der Frage an. Ich würds wagen, für nen Hunni.
> Schon länger interessiert mich die Frage, was genau da in meinen 1,50 bis 2,90 tiefen, mittelklaren Flüsschen um meinen Köder herum geschieht und auch wie die Lage und Wirkung des Anfutters sich auswirkt.
> 
> Liebe Kollegen, könnt ihr bis heute Abend pro und contra Argumente für Nuesse und mich nennen?
> ...


Danke für Deine Einschätzung: Vor dem Hintergrund seh ich von ner Waterwolf Bestellung mal ab. Offenbar gibt es kostengleiche Alternativen, die aus meiner Angelei heraus wesentlich besser wären.   




Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> nackten Arsches


Du weisst, derlei Redewendungen schätze ich nicht sehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2022)

Paar Dinge im Angebot:








						B-Ware mit Top-Beratung kaufen | Nippon-Tackle
					

B-Ware bei Nippon-Tackle kaufen ➤ Ausgezeichnete Beratung ✅ Premium Service ✅ Schnelle Lieferung ✅ Jetzt in riesiger Auswahl B-Ware zu Top-Preisen im Nippon-Tackle Angelshop kaufen und für Produktbewertungen bis zu 2 EUR Guthaben sichern!




					www.nippon-tackle.com


----------



## jkc (12. April 2022)

Raubfischbox Limited Edition 2022 Kunstköderbox
					

Raubfischbox Limited Edition 2022 Kunstköderbox:




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Hi, ob das als Schnäppchen durchgeht, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, aber ich finde das Teil als Einsteiger-Set echt nicht schlecht.
Wie alle Sets hat's natürlich Schwächen, in meinen Augen hier die Krebslastigkeit und vor allem die Box, bei der früher oder später die Verschlüsse wegfliegen werden.
Wenn ich mal 10€ für die 4 Skirted Jigs + Chatterbait + die 2 Spinjgs ansetze, 3€ für die Box, dann sind das noch 17€ für knapp 40 Gummis, sprich Stückpreis unter 50Cent.
Schade, dass keine Jigköpfe dabei sind.

Grüße


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. April 2022)

Wo ist der Angelmann???  Habe immer noch Geld übrig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2022)

Osterrabatt:









						AngelHAACK.de
					

Angelausrüstung zum Bestpreis beim Online-Experten kaufen ✓riesiges Lager ✓Versand am gleichen Tag ✓ab 150€ versandkostenfrei




					www.angelhaack.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2022)

10% auf das ganze Sortiment:






						Home
					

Mickeys Tackle, Europas führendem Angelshop.  Die Top-Adresse für alles rund um Angelsport!Angelzubehör.




					www.mickeys-tackle.ch


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (14. April 2022)

Morefish.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2022)

Shimano Vanford Spinnrolle 4000MHG - 165m/ 0,25mm - 5,8:1 - 215g
					

Vorteile: Shimano Vanford   Große Modellauswahl Extrem leichtes Gesamtgewicht Unglaubliche Laufruhe Ruckfreie, kräftige Bremse Aero Wrap für eine exzellente Schnurverlegung, selbst bei ultrafeiner geflochtener Schnur Geeignet zum Angeln im Süß- und Salzwasser  Vanford ist das neue Einstiegsm...




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

Bei strassenangler.de gibt es 25 Prozent auf alles. Wegen Geschäftsaufgabe. 


			plentyMarkets on-demand eCommerce Solution


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2022)

Sommer Angebote
					

Sommer Angebote




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Juli 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Bei strassenangler.de gibt es 25 Prozent auf alles. Wegen Geschäftsaufgabe.
> 
> 
> plentyMarkets on-demand eCommerce Solution


Inzwischen sind sie bei 50 Prozent auf alles. Es sind aber wirklich nur noch wenige Restposten übrig.


----------



## Kneto (28. Juli 2022)

Bei Tackle-Deals gibt es jetzt neben den wöchentlich wechselnden 10% Themen-Rabatten 10€ Rabatt-Gutscheine ab einem Mindestbestellwert von 99€. Gültig bis Ende diesen Jahres.
Ein wie ich finde kein so schlechtes Angebot, da die Preise dort ohnehin im Vergleich schon günstiger sind.


----------



## Lorenz (28. Juli 2022)

Bei AM-Angelsport gibt es J-Braid x8 bzw x8 grand günstig. Die Großspulen -38%...-45%.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Juli 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind sie bei 50 Prozent auf alles. Es sind aber wirklich nur noch wenige Restposten übrig.


Gerade noch einmal nachgesehen: jetzt sind sie bei 60 Prozent auf alles. Wenn wir lange genug warten, gibt's die Artikel irgendwann kostenlos.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Bei Gerlinger gibt es Caldias zum halben Preis, ebenso irgendwelche Travel-Spin-Ruten - da gab es doch kürzlich Threads zu. Anderer Kram ebenfalls reduziert, z.B. eine Fliegenkombo für 70 Taler, da kann nicht mal Aliexpress mithalten.


----------



## Jakob2246 (20. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei Gerlinger gibt es Caldias zum halben Preis, ebenso irgendwelche Travel-Spin-Ruten - da gab es doch kürzlich Threads zu. Anderer Kram ebenfalls reduziert, z.B. eine Fliegenkombo für 70 Taler, da kann nicht mal Aliexpress mithalten.


Ist doch nur die 4000cxh caldia billiger oder?


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2022)

Keine Ahnung, bei Newslettern, besonders wenn ich sie ungefragt bekomme, lese ich allerhöchstens des Fettgedruckte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2022)

Raubfischangeln 20%
					

Raubfischangeln 20%




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2022)

10% auf Ruten bei Tackle Deals


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. September 2022)

Slammer im Angebot bei Askari.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. September 2022)

Shimano Angelgeräte | Täglich tolle Deals | Fischdeal.de
					

Großes Shimano Sortiment zu attraktiven Preisen auf Fischdeal.de. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Großes Sortiment ✓ 50 Tage Rückgaberecht.




					fischdeal.de
				




Heute bei Fishdeal 20% auf Shimano Rollen


----------



## Jakob2246 (14. September 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Shimano Angelgeräte | Täglich tolle Deals | Fischdeal.de
> 
> 
> Großes Shimano Sortiment zu attraktiven Preisen auf Fischdeal.de. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Großes Sortiment ✓ 50 Tage Rückgaberecht.
> ...


"bis zu 20%"


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2022)

Jakob2246 schrieb:


> "bis zu 20%"


Bevor man bei Fishdeal bestellt, sollt man unbedingt die Preise für die angestrebten Artikel bei anderen Anbietern recherchieren.


----------



## DUSpinner (14. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bevor man bei Fishdeal bestellt, sollt man unbedingt die Preise für die angestrebten Artikel bei anderen Anbietern recherchieren.


Das gilt nicht nur dort....


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bevor man bei Fishdeal bestellt, sollt man unbedingt die Preise für die angestrebten Artikel bei anderen Anbietern recherchieren.



Genau. 
Den newsletter hab ich inzwischen abbestellt.
Immer die Pseudoangebote.....


----------



## Jakob2246 (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Den newsletter hab ich inzwischen abbestellt.
> Immer die Pseudoangebote.....


Jap, echt nur Bauernfängerei. Wobei gelegentlich auch richtige Knaller dabei waren. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht wert für diese Angebote 365 Tage im Jahr diese "Deals" durchzuschauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2022)

Und deswegen ist dieser Thread Klasse, wo solche vorsortierten Knaller oft auftauchen!  
Ich mag besonders die % Aktion für ein Woche und dergleichen.
Bis dahin speichere ich viele nicht so dringliche Wünsche schon mal vor und halte sie parat ...


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
da es so langsam kälter wird, hier maln Angebot: https://www.amazon.de/GASKOCHER-mit-TRAGEKOFFER-8-GASKARTUSCHEN/dp/B0033Q5KU8/?tag=giga-de-21&ascsubtag=86919381-1140-4967-a949-e84a6c4f8535
für den Ansitz(mit oder ohne Bivy)oder um günstig die Küche zu heizen, bei den Gas-Preisen.

Fettes Petri allen.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. September 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin moin Männers,
> da es so langsam kälter wird, hier maln Angebot: https://www.amazon.de/GASKOCHER-mit-TRAGEKOFFER-8-GASKARTUSCHEN/dp/B0033Q5KU8/?tag=giga-de-21&ascsubtag=86919381-1140-4967-a949-e84a6c4f8535
> für den Ansitz(mit oder ohne Bivy)oder um günstig die Küche zu heizen, bei den Gas-Preisen.
> 
> Fettes Petri allen.


Der ist doch weder im Angebot noch sonderlich günstig...?


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. September 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Der ist doch weder im Angebot noch sonderlich günstig...?


Und günstig Heizen geht auch anders......für den Heizzweck sind die Kartuschen sehr teuer und halten auch nicht besonders lange. Als Kocher okay, aber kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2022)

Die Preise sind da längst explodiert, so ein Kocher 98€ Regulärpreis (angeblich)

Ich hätte in solche Kocher und Flaschen investieren sollen, das steigt besser als Klopapier


----------



## Niklas32 (21. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Preise sind da längst explodiert, so ein Kocher 98€ Regulärpreis (angeblich)
> 
> Ich hätte in solche Kocher und Flaschen investieren sollen, das steigt besser als Klopapier


Bin auch recht glücklich, dass ich vor zwei Jahren mal ein Kontingent aus 30 dieser Gasflaschen erworben habe und die nächsten Jahre davon zehren kann


----------



## bic zip (21. September 2022)

Schon was länger her aber die Kartuschen gab es im türkischen Supermarkt für 1€ - 1,50€ das Stück.
Die Kocher gibt (oder gab es vor der „militärischen Spezialoperation“) für 8-15€ bei Thomas Phillip/Center Shop und wie die ganzen Billigstläden sonst noch alle heissen.

sind die Preise wirklich so explodiert oder sucht bei Amazon jemand den berühmten Dummen, der jeden Morgen irgendwo aufsteht


----------



## silverfish (21. September 2022)

_Ich bestelle nie bei Ama....
Der Bezos soll mal Umwelt schonen und Weltraumausflüge streichen!!!_


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2022)

Paar Blanks bei CMW im Angebot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2022)

Ich wusste gar nicht, 
dass Veit jetzt als Testangler für CMW angelt und auf der Webseite in Topposition seine Gummis zum halben Preis (50%) verjubeln tut ...


----------



## Justin123 (19. Oktober 2022)

Carplounge hat seine Lifepo4 Akkus im Angebot.


----------



## Slappy (20. Oktober 2022)

Tackledeals haut den Savage Gear Gravity Twitch 8,3cm 10g Minnow gerade für 1,99€ raus. 
Plus noch einige krasse Angebote


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2022)

10% auf alle Ruten bei tackle-deals









						Tackle-Deals.eu - günstige Angel-Deals mit schneller Lieferung
					

Bei Tackle-Deals.eu finden Sie regelmäßig wechselnde Angel-Angebote mit begrenzter Laufzeit. Jetzt reinschauen und Deals checken! Riesige Auswahl an verschi




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Ruten bei tackle-deals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch gesehen 
10% auch auf Ruten im Sale. 
Da sind ein paar Schnapper dabei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2022)

Schon mal gesenkt + nochmal gesenkt, das sind grandiose Preise zur Zeit.

Leute, unterstützt den notleidenden Angelgerätehandel!


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Ruten bei tackle-deals
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hanzz schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gesehen
> 10% auch auf Ruten im Sale.
> Da sind ein paar Schnapper dabei.



Sagt mal, ihr Beiden, es kann doch eigentlich nicht wahr sein, daß ich wegen Eurer Posts da gerade eine (günstige) Dropshotrute und ne total überteuerte Kapselrolle (die ich ja schon immer gehasst habe) bestellt habe. Was ist eigentlich euer Problem, Jungs, harmlose Ükel zu Impulsbestellungen zu verführen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2022)

Beruhig dich - es gibt ja noch die Retoure 

Eine günstige Dropshotrute die vlt. eine töfte Picker abgibt, ist doch voll in Ordnung.
Was dich bei einer Kapselrolle geritten hat - das kann nur das Spiel mit dem Feuer gewesen sein.
Braucht eigentlich kein Angler sowas, aber Neugier ist ein starker Trieb ...

hanzz ist bei mir auch schuld!
Der Hinweis hier auf "10% auch auf Ruten im Sale" war mein Trigger, wo ich mit einer Zweitbestellung für 200€ im Zweifel war.  Meine Emails dazu hätte ich übersehen.
Jetzt nochmal 20€ weniger und einen dicken Gratis-Köder für quasi 20€ nochmal oben drauf, bei sowie 25% reduziert, da kommt gute Kauflaune auf.
Hab sogar ein zweiten account direkt im Shop anlegen müssen, bisher war ich über ebay in deren Datenbank, das störte sogar eine Zweitanmeldung mit gleicher Email-Adresse.


----------



## Mescalero (11. November 2022)

Die dicken Gratisköder habe ich jetzt auch, fischen werde ich die im Leben nicht. Ich angle doch nicht auf Orcas...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2022)

Ich kenne da jemand der an sowas Interesse hat


----------



## Mescalero (11. November 2022)

Adresse per PN und sie sind dein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

Paar Angebote zum 11.11. bei AD





						Singles Day
					

Singles Day




					www.angel-domaene.de


----------



## Ron73 (25. November 2022)

Bei Hecht und Barsch bekommt man den Nays VNM zu einem guten Kurs









						Nays VNM
					

Nays VNM ➽ Produkte von Nays zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Nays VNM & weitere Gummifische ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de


----------



## Harrie (25. November 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Bei Hecht und Barsch bekommt man den Nays VNM zu einem guten Kurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fangen andere Gummi´s nicht mehr?


----------



## Ron73 (25. November 2022)

Harrie schrieb:


> Fangen andere Gummi´s nicht mehr?


Na klar ... worauf willst du jetzt hinaus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Dezember 2022)

Bode hat auch einen Adventskalender:









						Home
					






					www.angelgeraete-bode.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Dezember 2022)

NF77 auch:








						nordfishing77 Anglerbedarf
					






					www.nordfishing77.at


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

Moin, Fishingtackle24 hat aktuell VMC Barbarian Jigs stark reduziert, z.B. die 6/0er in bis zu 28g im 5er Pack zu 41 Cent das Stück. Da lohnt es sich nicht die Dinger selbst zu gießen, selbst wenn die Form schon vorhanden wäre.
Versandgewicht wurden mir irgendwie 14,5kg angezeigt.
Grüße


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, Fishingtackle24 hat aktuell VMC Barbarian Jigs stark reduziert, z.B. die 6/0er in bis zu 28g im 5er Pack zu 41 Cent das Stück. Da lohnt es sich nicht die Dinger selbst zu gießen, selbst wenn die Form schon vorhanden wäre.
> Versandgewicht wurden mir irgendwie 14,5kg angezeigt.
> Grüße


Habe mal bei Fishingtackle24 reingeschaut. Die haben so einiges reduziert, bin am überlegen ob ich da mein Weihnachtsgeld versenke. Z.B. brauche ich eine Schnur für die im Adventskalender gewonnene ITX 4000H von Okuma. Gedacht habe ich da an eine geflochtene in einer auffälligen Farbe in der Stärke 0,25-0,30. Kannst du mit als Hechtspezialist da was empfehlen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Wie schwer sind die verwendeten Köder, welches WG hat die Rute, wie genau soll gespinnfischt werden?

Anhand dieser Faktoren lässt sich eine grobe Tragkrafts-Empfehlung für den jeweiligen Zweck vornehmen - bei Braid sind angegebene Durchmesser irrelevant, da die sowieso nie stimmen.

Insofern zählt nur die (benötigte) Tragkraft. Von dieser lässt sich wiederum grob auf den Realdurchmesser schließen.


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind die verwendeten Köder, welches WG hat die Rute, wie genau soll gespinnfischt werden?


Die dazugehörige Rute ist die Helios Air mit einem WG: 50-110g. Dementsprechend werden auch die Köder sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Habe mal bei Fishingtackle24 reingeschaut. Die haben so einiges reduziert, bin am überlegen ob ich da mein Weihnachtsgeld versenke. Z.B. brauche ich eine Schnur für die im Adventskalender gewonnene ITX 4000H von Okuma. Gedacht habe ich da an eine geflochtene in einer auffälligen Farbe in der Stärke 0,25-0,30. Kannst du mit als Hechtspezialist da was empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hecht und Barsch hat auch heut und morgen 22% auf fast alles. 
Code
 #DANKE22

Mit der Rute und Rolle bei 30-80g Ködern ruhig was stärker. 
Würd da ruhig ne 15kg Schnur nehmen. 

Die Daiwa Jbraid Grand in 16kg bekommst du mit Rabatt 135m für knapp 14 Euro


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Würde ich auch sagen - so um die 30 lbs +/- dürften da passen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach (Abschätzen beim Bespulen meiner Rollen) hat so eine Leine einen groben Realdurchmesser von 0,34 bis 0,37 mm. 

Wird aber aus Marketing-Gründen dann natürlich immer deutlich geringer angegeben.

Darum am besten nur nach Tragkraft gehen und Durchmesserangaben überhaupt nicht beachten.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> ITX 4000H von Okuma.


Die Rolle ist übrigens echt nice.
Nicht zu schwer. 
Top Schnur Verlegung. Kräftiger Bügel 
Bremse macht auch einen guten Eindruck. 
Hab sie ja als Tester bekommen. 
Gab zwar bisher "nur" nen kleinen Hecht, also die Bremse noch nicht im Einsatz gecheckt, aber beim Zugtest / Bremseinstellungscheck macht sie einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist übrigens echt nice.
> Nicht zu schwer.
> Top Schnur Verlegung. Kräftiger Bügel
> Bremse macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
> ...


Nachdem ich der glücklicher Gewinner dieser hübschen Combo war, habe ich viel darüber gelesen. An den Teichen mit hohen Hechtbestand wird sie eingeweiht, das ist sicher. Meiner Meinung nach ist es immer besser die Spule komplett zu bespulen, 260m bei einer 0,25er. Wäre weniger fatal? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wäre weniger fatal?



Nee, auf keinen Fall.

Ich persönlich habe außer-wallerspinnfischerisch jeweils 150 m Braid auf meinen Rollen, der Rest ist Billig-Mono-Backing.

Nach gewisser Zeit drehe ich die Braid einmal auf ner großen Wiese rum, um sie noch ne Runde weiterbenutzen zu können. Die 150 m geben mir genug Puffer für einige normale Hänger-Abrisse, der Rest ist dann immer noch sinnvoll nutzbar.

Vielen Leuten reichen aber auch 135 m.

260 m Geflecht sind IMO Geldverschwendung - die unteren Lagen werden quasi nie das Tageslicht sehen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab auch zwischen 150 bis max 200 Meter drauf. 
Immer mit Unterfüllung. 
Dreh die Schnur aber auch oftmals noch um. 

Auf der besagten Rolle hab ich 150m drauf. 
Ne Stroft. Die hab ich aber nicht gekauft, sondern die war auf ner gebraucht gekauften Stradic noch drauf, aber fast ungefischt. 

Also mit 135 oder halt auch 150m mit Monounterfüllung wirst locker hinkommen.


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> 260 m Geflecht sind IMO Geldverschwendung - die unteren Lagen werden quasi nie das Tageslicht sehen.


Das war auch mein Gedanke. Also kommt eine günstige Unterfütterung von ca. 100-120m drauf und der Rest mit der geflochtenen meiner Wahl. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und die Fachmännische Beratung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

Hi, Rückmeldungen zur JBraid Grand sind im Norwegenforum leider teilweise schlecht, ich selber habe sie aber noch nicht gehabt. Die normale JBraid x8 kann ich aber empfehlen, habe aktuell die 0,24er auf der Kombo in der Gewichtsklasse, da ich sie noch über hatte; Dicker würde ich nicht gehen. Wenn ich neue Schnur kaufe werde ich vermutlich ein oder zwei Durchmessersrpünge dünner gehen.
Hab jetzt aber nicht geschaut was Fishingtackle24 überhaubt gelistet hat. Regulärer Preis der JBraid x8 liegt so um die 8€ pro 100m.

Grüße


----------



## Slappy (26. Dezember 2022)

Die Grand x8 ist ne sehr gute Schnur. Was aber echt kacke ist, am Anfang verliert die extrem viel Farbe.....  Also wirklich viel. 
Das mag nicht jeder. 
Die normale X8 ist gut. 
Aktuell habe ich die LMAB Schnur drauf. Bin mit noch nicht sicher wie ich die finde. 
Einer meiner Tackledealer nutzt sehr viel die Spiderwire. Eine Schnur die nicht viel gelobt wird, aber ich kann dir eins sagen. Wenn der ein Hänger hat der sich nicht lösen lässt, dauert es extrem lange und benötigt viel Kraft um einen Abriß zu provozieren.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

Die Spiderwire mag ich auch, färbt aber auch massiv ab. Andere Schnüre sind dann auf den ersten 10-20 m schmutzigweiß, die Spiderwire nicht. 

Meine ist knallrot und meine Pfoten nach einer Stunde auch. Komischerweise bleibt die Schnur bunt! Da ist wohl soviel Farbe drin, dass die niemals ganz rausgeht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2022)

Bei "Spiderwire" müst ihr inzwischen auch unterscheiden, genauer sein, das ist ja ne Aussage wie "ne' Shimano-Rolle".
Das genauere  steht zumindest auf den Org-Spulen drauf! 
Ich habe 2 Sorten in Verwendung. Dunkelgrün, hellgelb, hellrot in 010 012 014 017 hab ich.

Die alte Spiderwire *Stealth* war eine der ersten recht glatten in den Ringen superleisen Schnüre.
Aber nicht so wirklich zusammenhaltend und eben abplattend, die entstehende Auffaserung und verhakeln in Pflanzen ist mir ein Graus geworden, eine echte Spinwebe. Die feine 010 ist trotzdem eine meiner liebsten Schnüre fürs feine Barscheln.  Die Farbe geht bei der sozusagen nur halb raus.
Aktueller ist die Spiderwire *Durabraid*, die fühlt sich komplett anders an, härter, fester. Meiner Einschätzung nach eine vollkommenen andere Schnurmachart.

Von den aufgerufenen Preisen und P/L sind beide ggü. Daiwas günstigeren neuen Werken allermeist fürn Arsch, da geht es selbst bei Daiwas teuren 8fach <= 8€/100m.


----------



## Slappy (26. Dezember 2022)

Ja, die Spiderwire, keine Ahnung welche, färbt auch. Aber nicht so krass wie die Grand. Also zumindest bei meinen getesteten.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

Beim Gerlinger wird die Ninja LT rausgehauen. Bis zum Wochenende und bis zu 50%.


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2023)

Wieder Fishingtackle24, ich habe es leider zu spät gesehen:
23er Xtra Soft in Farbe 062 zu Stk. 1,5€, mega Preis, sonst liegen die aktuell so bei um 5€ das Stück und auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt auch so Richtung 3€.








						KOPYTO XTRA-SOFT 062 - 23cm
					

XTRA SOFT 23 cm Haken: Barbarian 10/0, GK Xtra Strong 10/0 u. 12/0 Dieser Magnumshad ist genau das Richtige für Großraubfischjäger. Durch den extra ...



					www.fishingtackle24.de
				





Grüße


----------



## ae71 (3. Januar 2023)

Guter Preis, für den KOPYTO XTRA, nur leider in dieser Farbe. ab Farbe63-65 hätte ich gern genommen. Aber gelb ist nicht ganz meins. Oder habt ihr mit der Farbe schon gut gefangen?


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2023)

Es fängt was gefischt wird.
Von meinen geliebten Mann´s Shads gabs ne ganze Weile dieses Käsegelb (unten) für sehr günstig und teils waren es die einzigen die man bekommen hat. Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Wels, scheißegal, das Ding hieß schnell die Gelbe Gefahr.
Ebenso die große Sandra in gelb, gabs mal zum guten Kurs (Stk. 3,5€) und fängt.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist keine Farbe der Welt einen Aufpreis wert und über 200% gleich 5x nicht.
Für mich wäre wesentlich interessanter ob das ne Farbe mit fester oder weicher Gummimischung ist, 1000x wichtiger als die Farbe an sich...

Grüße


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2023)

Ärgerlich, dass ich erst die Tage ne portofreie Bestellung hingeschickt habe, aber drauf gepfiffen, 20 Stk. für Stk. 1,74€ inklusive Porto...
Ich habe für gebrauchte die Tage wesentlich mehr bezahlt...


----------



## ae71 (5. Januar 2023)

Habe mir eine *Sonik Xtractor 9' 2.75lb *bei Angeln & Freizeit Onlineshop bestellt und 3 Tage später war sie da. Für 42,99€ + 4,99€ Versand!
Finde die Sonik für den Preis echt gut. Mir gefällt sie sehr. Habe von der auch eine in 3lb.
Man kann mittlerweile wirklich schöne Ruten zum Teil für wenig Geld bekommen.
Man muß nicht nur immer die üblichen Marken kaufen.
Bin schon seit ein paar Jahren durch das lesen von diesem forum auch auf Ryobi und Okuma Rollen gekommen. Finde die machen für ihr geld tolle Sachen.
Hier gabs mal einer der hatte die Quantum hypercast Rolle so angepriesen, hatte ich auch mir als Test gekauft, mittlerweile habe ich 4 St. davon.
Weiß nicht was eine andere besser könnte. Läuft ruhig die Bremse tut ihren Job super, Wurfweiten auch gut, verlegung der Schnur gut.
Früher hatte ich fast nur Shimano, nun habe ich alle möglichen Rollen. gibt keine Bevorzugung mehr. Will nicht sagen das Shimano schlecht wäre nur eben es gibt halt auch anderes.


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Januar 2023)

Wer noch auf der Suche nach einer kleinen günstigen Rolle ist sollte sich mal die Castalia Colorado ansehen. Habe die 1000er und 2000er Größe in den letzten Tagen bei meinem Händler gesehen und war sehr positiv überrascht. Für um die 30 € eine sehr stabile leichtlaufende Rolle.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2023)

Meine Lieferung aufgrund der Zwitscherei einiger Bordvögelchen ist heute auch eingetroffen. Wie Professor Tinca sagt, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck der Prologic Thermo. Das einzige was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, die seitlichen Hosentaschen sind Recht klein. Da konnte ich bei meinem alten von Daiwa quasi ganz rein kriechen. Aber ansonsten für das Geld erstmal ansprechend....


----------



## Mescalero (5. Januar 2023)

Das stimmt und auch sehr flach geschnitten. Das Mobiltelefon ist mir da schon rausgefallen aber für Taschentücher oder zum Hände wärmen geht's.


----------



## alexpp (Montag um 09:15)

Camo Tackle verkauft aktuell den Gambler Magnum Swimbait 8" für 5€ (2Stk.). Ein guter Hecht-Leierköder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (Montag um 09:24)

Bei tackle-deals.eu gibt es 10% auf alles mit dem Code *10%2023*.


----------

